# Ιθαγένεια



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2009)

Διαβάζω στην σημερινή Ε.
_
«Ψηφιακή επίθεση» δέχεται εδώ και μερικές ημέρες το νομοσχέδιο της κυβέρνησης που δίνει ιθαγένεια και εκλογικά δικαιώματα στους μετανάστες που ζουν χρόνια στην Ελλάδα. 

Εκατοντάδες e-mails (πολλά από αυτά υβριστικά) έχουν αποσταλεί στον δικτυακό τόπο όπου διεξάγεται η ανοικτή διαβούλευση (www.opengov.gr) με σχεδόν πανομοιότυπο περιεχόμενο. Στη πλειονότητά τους μιλούν απαξιωτικά για τα κυβερνητικά μέτρα και ζητούν τη διενέργεια «δημοψηφίσματος», γραμμή που προωθεί ενεργά πλέον ο ΛΑΟΣ. 
[...]
Αλλωστε οι διατάξεις του νομοσχεδίου για την ιθαγένεια και την ψήφο στους μετανάστες υπήρχαν στο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα του ΠΑΣΟΚ. *Οπως έλεγαν μάλιστα νομικοί, δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξαρτάται η αναγνώριση ατομικών δικαιωμάτων και η εφαρμογή διεθνών συμβάσεων (προστασίας των παιδιών), από την έγκριση της πλειοψηφίας. *Δεν είναι λίγοι πλέον εκείνοι που μιλούν για οργανωμένο ακροδεξιό σχέδιο υπονόμευσης του ψηφιακού διαλόγου, με στόχο τον εκφοβισμό της κυβέρνησης και την απόσυρση ή την αλλαγή των εξαγγελθέντων μέτρων. _


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> *Οπως έλεγαν μάλιστα νομικοί, δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξαρτάται η αναγνώριση ατομικών δικαιωμάτων και η εφαρμογή διεθνών συμβάσεων (προστασίας των παιδιών), από την έγκριση της πλειοψηφίας. *


(Από Antinews)
Η Ε.Ε. εξέδωσε την οδηγία 2003/109/ΕΚ, η οποία ενσωματώθηκε άμεσα με το προεδρικό διάταγμα 150/2006, προκειμένου να συνδέσει την 5ετή νόμιμη διαμονή του μετανάστη, εφόσον συντρέχουν και ορισμένες άλλες προϋποθέσεις – και ιδίως η ύπαρξη ορισμένου εισοδήματος ώστε να μπορεί να συντηρήσει τον ίδιο και την οικογένειά του, η πλήρης ασφάλιση ασθενείας, η επαρκής γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας και στοιχείων του ελληνικού πολιτισμού κλπ. – με την απόκτηση ενός ευνοϊκού καθεστώτος μακράς παραμονής (5ετούς με δυνατότητα ανανέωσης).

Στον αντίποδα της Ευρώπης, η Ελλάδα επέλεξε να δώσει σε άτομα που έχουν λιγότερες από τις ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις, όχι απλώς το ευνοϊκό καθεστώς του επί μακρόν διαμένοντος, αλλά την ίδια την ελληνική ιθαγένεια! Έτσι, το παιδί του μετανάστη που διαμένει και εργάζεται για 5 χρόνια στη Χώρα μας γίνεται Έλληνας, εφόσον έτυχε να γεννηθεί στην Ελλάδα χωρίς άλλες διατυπώσεις!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 30, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> (Από Antinews)
> Η Ε.Ε. εξέδωσε την οδηγία 2003/109/ΕΚ, η οποία ενσωματώθηκε άμεσα με το προεδρικό διάταγμα 150/2006, προκειμένου να συνδέσει την 5ετή νόμιμη διαμονή του μετανάστη, εφόσον συντρέχουν και ορισμένες άλλες προϋποθέσεις – και ιδίως η ύπαρξη ορισμένου εισοδήματος ώστε να μπορεί να συντηρήσει τον ίδιο και την οικογένειά του, η πλήρης ασφάλιση ασθενείας, η επαρκής γνώση της ελληνικής γλώσσας και στοιχείων του ελληνικού πολιτισμού κλπ. – με την απόκτηση ενός ευνοϊκού καθεστώτος μακράς παραμονής (5ετούς με δυνατότητα ανανέωσης).
> 
> Στον αντίποδα της Ευρώπης, η Ελλάδα επέλεξε να δώσει σε άτομα που έχουν λιγότερες από τις ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις, όχι απλώς το ευνοϊκό καθεστώς του επί μακρόν διαμένοντος, αλλά την ίδια την ελληνική ιθαγένεια! Έτσι, το παιδί του μετανάστη που διαμένει και εργάζεται για 5 χρόνια στη Χώρα μας γίνεται Έλληνας, εφόσον έτυχε να γεννηθεί στην Ελλάδα χωρίς άλλες διατυπώσεις!!!



Ποιες είναι οι λιγότερες από τις ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις ακριβώς, tsioutsiou; Το ότι δεν πάει τις Κυριακές στην εκκλησία ή ότι δεν βαφτίζεται Χ.Ο. όπως αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν πριν από 10-20 χρόνια οι Αλβανοί για να επιβιώσουν; Ή μήπως πρέπει να μάθουν να διαβάζουν Όμηρο από το πρωτότυπο (αυτό άραγε εννοεί ο ποιητής με το τυπικά νεοελληνικά ομιχλώδες "_στοιχεία του ελληνικού πολιτισμού_"). 

Ας κοιτάξουμε επιτέλους να σοβαρευτούμε. Δεν είναι δυνατόν παιδιά μεταναστών που γεννήθηκαν και ενηλικιώθηκαν εδώ να τυγχάνουν μεταχείρισης πολίτη β' κατηγορίας. 

Και όχι tsioutsiou, η αναγνώριση ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων δεν μπορεί να είναι αντικείμενο _δημοψηφίσματος_ (τουλάχιστον σε μια χώρα που θέλει να είναι σοβαρή, δυτικού τύπου, δημοκρατία).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Στον αντίποδα της Ευρώπης, η Ελλάδα επέλεξε να δώσει σε άτομα που έχουν λιγότερες από τις ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις, όχι απλώς το ευνοϊκό καθεστώς του επί μακρόν διαμένοντος, αλλά την ίδια την ελληνική ιθαγένεια! Έτσι, το παιδί του μετανάστη που διαμένει και εργάζεται για 5 χρόνια στη Χώρα μας γίνεται Έλληνας, εφόσον έτυχε να γεννηθεί στην Ελλάδα χωρίς άλλες διατυπώσεις!!!


"Elementary," said he [_i.e. Holmes_]: United States v. Wong Kim Ark.


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2009)

Οι ΗΠΑ είναι ΗΠΑ και η Ελλάδα ειναι Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορούν ποτέ να ισχύσουν τα ίδια σε δύο διαφορετικές χώρες, Ζαζ. Η κάθε χώρα έχει τη φιλοσοφία της, η Ελβετία π.χ. έχει τη φιλοσοφία δε γίνεσαι Ελβετός που να σκάσεις, αλλά φέρε τις καταθέσεις σου όσο περιμένεις.

Για την είδηση των αντιδράσεων στις σελίδες της κυβέρνησης, αυτά είναι αναμενόμενα. Όταν ζητάς απόψεις, να περιμένεις απόψεις. Όχι μόνο συγχαρητήρια αλλα και κριτική. 

Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να παρει υπηκοότητα όποιος μπορει να αποδείξει ότι ζει νόμιμα για χ χρόνια (όπου χ δε με ενδιαφέρει πόσο είναι), και τα παιδιά του μαζί κι οι πρώτοι βαθμού συγγενεις του. Και εκεί κολλάει βεβαίως η εφαρμογή του νόμου, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να έχει εκατό χρόνια στην Ελλάδα και να μην έχει χ νόμιμα, αλλά η υπηκοότητα είναι κίνητρο για τη νομιμοποίηση.

Απο την άλλη δε βλέπω γιατί ειναι κακό να ζητάμε απο κάποιον που θελει να γινει Έλληνας να αποδείξει ότι μιλάει ελληνικά, ότι ξέρει δυο πράγματα για τη χώρα. Αυτοί που εχουν παει σχολείο στην Ελλάδα δεν θα έχουν κανένα προβλημα, οι άλλοι μπορούν να τα μαθουν αυτά. Οι περισσότερες χώρες ζητάνε σχετικές αποδειξεις. Ξέρω δυο πράματα για τη χώρα δε σημαίνει ξέρω αρχαια αλλά ξέρω ποιες είναι οι μεγάλες πόλεις, με ποιες χώρες συνορεύει, τι γιορτάζουμε την 25η Μαρτίου, ποιο είναι το πολίτευμα, τι δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις έχει ο πολίτης κλπ κλπ. Τώρα γιατί κάποιοι θέλουν να λένε ότι όσοι ζητάνε βασικές γνώσεις εννοούν αρχαία και θρησκευτικά αυτό δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2009)

Χμμμμ. Πραγματικά, κάθε χώρα, άλλα στάνταρ: 
Το υπερόπλο της ιθαγένειας κράτους-μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης ρίχνει η Κύπρος στη μάχη για την έξοδο από την οικονομική κρίση. Η κυπριακή κυβέρνηση έχει ενεργοποιήσει έναν παλαιότερο νόμο που ψήφισε η κυβέρνηση του πρώην προέδρου Τάσσου Παπαδόπουλου σύμφωνα με τον οποίο όποιος καταθέτει μεγάλα ποσά σε κυπριακές τράπεζες ή επενδύει στην Κύπρο για έργα, πέραν των υπολοίπων φορολογικών ευκαιριών που έχει, θα μπορεί να αποκτά αυτομάτως και την κυπριακή υπηκοότητα, δηλαδή κράτους-μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.​Από το Βήμα, 29/12 (_Οι φόροι έκαναν Κύπριο νορβηγό εφοπλιστή_). Συνέχεια εδώ...


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από το Βήμα, 29/12 (_Οι φόροι έκαναν Κύπριο νορβηγό εφοπλιστή_). Συνέχεια εδώ...


Από τον τίτλο κατάλαβα ότι κάποιος κύπριος έγινε νορβηγός εφοπλιστής με φορολογική μέθοδο, κι αυτή τη μέθοδο του κύπριου θα ήθελα κι εγώ να τη μάθω, πώς δηλαδή να γίνω νορβηγίδα εφοπλίστρια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2009)

SBE said:


> Από τον τίτλο κατάλαβα ότι κάποιος κύπριος έγινε νορβηγός εφοπλιστής με φορολογική μέθοδο, κι αυτή τη μέθοδο του κύπριου θα ήθελα κι εγώ να τη μάθω, πώς δηλαδή να γίνω νορβηγίδα εφοπλίστρια



Εμ, είναι δύσκολη δουλειά να γράφεις τίτλους (γι' αυτό έβαλα πρώτα το κείμενο που με ενδιέφερε)...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 31, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και όχι tsioutsiou, η αναγνώριση ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων δεν μπορεί να είναι αντικείμενο _δημοψηφίσματος_ (τουλάχιστον σε μια χώρα που θέλει να είναι σοβαρή, δυτικού τύπου, δημοκρατία).



Ambrose, μπερδεύεις ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και ιθαγένεια από πολιτογράφηση. Οι νόμοι αυτοί διαρκώς προσαρμόζονται και τροποποιούνται.
Πάρε πρόχειρα και μια "τριτοκοσμική" χὠρα (και, υπόψη, με πολύ ανοιχτό νόμο). 
Μην πάμε σε Ελβετία, που ανέφερε και η SBE. Εκεί δημοψηφίσματα και σε οριακά θέματα ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων!

Πάντως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα αν ποτέ αναγνωρισθεί ως παγκόσμιο ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα να γίνεσαι Ἐλληνας :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 31, 2009)

Zazula said:


> "Elementary," said he [_i.e. Holmes_]: United States v. Wong Kim Ark.


Άσε καλύτερα αυτούς. Για θυμήσου τι κάνανε οι Αμερικανοί στους συμπατριώτες τους ιαπωνικής καταγωγής μἐσα στις ΗΠΑ με την κήρυξη του πολέμου...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 3, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ambrose, μπερδεύεις ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και ιθαγένεια από πολιτογράφηση. Οι νόμοι αυτοί διαρκώς προσαρμόζονται και τροποποιούνται.
> Πάρε πρόχειρα και μια "τριτοκοσμική" χὠρα (και, υπόψη, με πολύ ανοιχτό νόμο).
> Μην πάμε σε Ελβετία, που ανέφερε και η SBE. Εκεί δημοψηφίσματα και σε οριακά θέματα ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων!
> 
> Πάντως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα αν ποτέ αναγνωρισθεί ως παγκόσμιο ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα να γίνεσαι Ἐλληνας :)



Tsioutsiou, μάλλον άλλοι είναι αυτοί που τα έχουν μπλέξει. Η ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια είναι βασικό ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα! Και βέβαια το δικαίωμα στην ιθαγένεια που απασχολεί εμάς εδώ σε σχέση με το κοινωνικοπολιτικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο εντάσσεται, καθώς επίσης και η μη χορήγηση ιθαγένειας και οι επακόλουθες παραβιάσεις ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων που η κατάσταση αυτή συνεπάγεται. Ας δούμε για παράδειγμα, τι γινόταν με τους Έλληνες της Γερμανίας και τι γίνεται με τους Τούρκους της Γερμανίας σήμερα (δεδομένου ότι η Τουρκία δεν είναι μέλος της Ε.Ε.)

Το τι κάνει η Ελβετία και κάποιες άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ όσον αφορά ζητήματα ιθαγένειας και μεταναστευτικής πολιτικής, ας μην το πιάσουμε καλύτερα. Αρκεί να πούμε ότι η ουσιαστική απουσία μιας μεταναστευτικής πολιτικής της Ε.Ε., η οποία με το Δουβλίνο ΙΙ ουσιαστικά ένιψε τας χείρας της, τα λέει όλα. 

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, εγώ δεν έχω δει στην Ολλανδία να επικρατεί το χάος που επικρατεί εδώ με μετανάστες πρώτης και δεύτερης γενιάς (για να μην πιάσουμε τους παράνομους).

Όσον αφορά την Ελληνική γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό, σαφέστατα και είναι μια λογική απαίτηση, αρκεί να γίνεται σωστά και όχι ...α λα Ελληνικά. Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, μιλάμε για παιδιά που έχουν γεννηθεί, μεγαλώσει και εκπαιδευτεί σε Ελληνικά σχολεία. Άρα, μια χαρά κατέχουν και τη γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό. Για να μην πιάσω τους αριστούχους που είναι παιδιά μεταναστών (το γνωστό σύνδρομο). Όσον αφορά τα του θρησκεύματος και της Χ.Ο. Εκκλησίας, τι να πω; Όποιος αγνοεί το ρόλο που αυτό παίζει ακόμα και σήμερα σε όλες τις πτυχές της κοινωνικο-πολιτικής ζωής και το ρόλο που έχει παίξει σε ζητήματα μετανάστευσης, μάλλον ζει σε άλλη χώρα.

Και για να κλείσω: θεωρώ ότι οι μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη γενικότερα είναι πνοή ζωής. Πνοή ζωής σε μια χώρα και μια ήπειρο που αργοπεθαίνει από έλλειψη νιάτου, ζωής, ιδεών, νέων πολιτισμικών στοιχείων. Νέο αίμα. Απλά πράγματα. Επίσης, το να θέλει κάποιος να κρατήσει την Ελληνική σημαία το θεωρώ τιμή για τους Έλληνες και την Ελλάδα. 

Το μόνο ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα και αυτό στο οποίο θα έπρεπε να επικεντρωθεί η Ελλάδα και η Ε.Ε. είναι η ένταξη αυτών των πληθυσμών. Κοινώς, δεν θα ήθελα να δω να γίνεται αυτό που γίνεται στη Θράκη (με σφάλμα της Ελλάδας) ή αυτά που γίνονται στη Γαλλία με τη μπούρκα ή στην Ελβετία με τους μιναρέδες.

Τέλος, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο νεοελληνικός πολιτισμός _είναι_ πολυπολιτισμικός. 

Και μια παρένθεση: πρόσφατα βρέθηκα ξανά στην αγαπημένη μου Κέρκυρα. Μου έκανε για πολλοστή φορά εξαιρετική εντύπωση, η φοβερή ομορφιά και πολυπολιτισμική ποικιλομορφία του τοπίου: ελληνικό, αγγλικό, γαλλικό και βενετσιάνικο μαζί. Γι' αυτό στη σύνοδο κορυφής που είχε γίνει, μερικοί το είχαν χαρακτηρίσει μοναδικό. 

(να μην πιάσω τώρα την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 3, 2010)

Θυμίζω:


> «Ψηφιακή επίθεση» δέχεται εδώ και μερικές ημέρες *το νομοσχέδιο της κυβέρνησης που δίνει ιθαγένεια και εκλογικά δικαιώματα στους μετανάστες *που ζουν χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.
> [...] Οπως έλεγαν μάλιστα νομικοί, δεν είναι δυνατόν να εξαρτάται η αναγνώριση ατομικών δικαιωμάτων και η εφαρμογή διεθνών συμβάσεων (προστασίας των παιδιών), από την έγκριση της πλειοψηφίας


Δηλαδή, Ambrose, σχολίασα απλώς με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία το απόσπασμα της «Ε» που παρέθεσες
(btw τα ίδια διαβάζει κανείς και στην ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, εννοώ ότι ήταν αφορμή για μια κριτική γιατί διευρύνεται με την επανάληψη και μόνο μια ψευδής εικόνα) σε συνδυασμό με τη γνώμη σου ότι η αποδοχή του ελληνικού νομοσχεδίου είναι αναμενόμενη για _μια χώρα που θέλει να είναι σοβαρή, δυτικού τύπου, δημοκρατία._
Αυτό, ξαναλέω, είναι *αβάσιμο* (γιατί δεν ισχύει) και *παραπλανητικό* (γιατί δημιουργεί σύγχυση με τα διεθνή ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, ενώ οι μετανάστες και τα παιδιά τους έχουν ιθαγένεια! Δεν παραβιάζεται δηλαδή ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα από τους όποιους όρους και απαιτήσεις για χορήγηση νέας ιθαγένειας) 

Με βάση λοιπόν τη *νομική πραγματικότητα της Ε.Ε. σήμερα σχετικά με το νόμο της ιθαγένειας που ισχύει ξεχωριστά στα κράτη-μέλη*, το προτεινόμενο ελληνικό νομοσχέδιο στην παρούσα μορφή του βρίσκεται σε αναχρονιστική απόκλιση και ποιοτική διάσταση από τη λογική που χαρακτηρίζει αντίστοιχους ευρωπαϊκούς νόμους. Ὀσο για την Ολλανδία... ετοιμάζει και αυστηρή αναθεώρηση του υπάρχοντος! Η δε Δανία βάζει προϋποθέσεις πολλά χρόνια νόμιμης διαμονής με παράλληλη δυνατότητα αυτοσυντήρησης του μετανάστη και της οικογένειάς του, κάτι αλά όρκο πίστης στη Δανία, τεστ δανικού πολιτισμού και να μην έχουν πάρει για μερικά χρόνια ούτε κρατικό βοήθημα! 
Αυτά, για να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται στην Ευρώπη των δυτικού τύπου δημοκρατιών και όχι στην ξέφραγη αποικία - όπως θέλουν κάποιοι τη χώρα μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι συγχέεις τα πράγματα. Καταρχήν, απάντησες στο αρχικό μου ποστ λέγοντας ότι δίνεται η ιθαγένεια σε ανθρώπους που δεν πληρούν τα κριτήρια. Σου απάντησα ότι φυσικά και πληρούνται τα κριτήρια και ότι σε καμία σοβαρή, δυτικού τύπου, δημοκρατία δεν θα γινόταν *δημοψήφισμα *για κάτι τέτοιο. Αν εσύ ξέρεις κάποια τέτοια περίπτωση στην Ευρώπη όπου για να αναγνωριστεί ιθαγένεια και ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, όπως σου τα περιέγραψα στο αμέσως παραπάνω μου ποστ, έγινε δημοψήφισμα, τότε πέστην μου κι εμένα να την μάθω (με πιθανή εξαίρεση την Ελβετία που τα δημοψηφίσματα τα έχει ψωμοτύρι, η οποία όμως δεν είναι μέλος της ΕΕ). Και όταν μιλάμε για ιθαγένεια και ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα δεν μιλάμε για αστεία νούμερα, αλλά για ορδές ολόκληρες. Ποια από τις δυτικοευρωπαϊκές χώρες έχει αντιμετωπίσει τέτοιο φαινόμενο σε τέτοια έκταση; 

Από εκεί και πέρα, η κάθε χώρα έχει τα δικά της κριτήρια, η Αμερική -ως πιο προχωρημένη- έχει το θεσμό του birthright citizenship.

Τέλος, η ανικανότητα, η ξενοφοβία και ο συντηρητισμός των Ευρωπαϊκών χωρών για μένα δεν είναι πρότυπο και ποτέ δεν ήταν. Πρότυπο ήταν οι ΗΠΑ (μέχρι πριν από κάποιες δεκαετίες) ως χωνευτήρι των λαών, το πετυχημένο πείραμα της αληθινής δημοκρατίας, της κατάργησης των διακρίσεων και της προόδου. Η Αμερική θεμελίωσε την έννοια των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Θα πω κάτι που ίσως να ακουστεί τολμηρό: αν υπάρχει (ή μάλλον *αν υπήρχε*) μια χώρα που να εφάρμοσε και να πήγε ένα βήμα παραπέρα τις αξίες του αρχαίου ελληνικού πολιτισμού, αυτή είναι (ή μάλλον ήταν) η Αμερική. Από την άλλη, βλέπεις την Ευρώπη και συνειδητοποιείς ότι πραγματικά είναι η γηραιά ήπειρος. Όνομα και πράγμα. Και το αποδεικνύει περίτρανα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Φοβάμαι ότι συγχέεις τα πράγματα. Καταρχήν, απάντησες στο αρχικό μου ποστ λέγοντας ότι δίνεται η ιθαγένεια σε ανθρώπους που δεν πληρούν τα κριτήρια. .


Μάλλον καταρχήν πρέπει να δώσω το τεστ στοιχείων ελληνικής γλώσσας... γιατί άλλα λέω κι άλλα (θες να) καταλαβαίνεις ! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Κοίτα tsioutsiou... έχουμε στατιστικές για να δούμε σε ποιους έχει δοθεί η ιθαγένεια που δεν ήξεραν βασικά Ελληνικά; Τόσο πολλοί ήταν; Εγώ πάντως στο στρατό είχα Έλληνες, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούσαν να συμπληρώσουν ένα ερωτηματολόγιο (στην κυριολεξία). 

Το συγκεκριμένο νομοσχέδιο όμως αφορά κυρίως μετανάστες β' γενιάς, οι οποίοι έχουν τελειώσει ελληνικά σχολεία και πολλοί πανεπιστήμια! Ρίξτε και μια ματιά σ' αυτό το άρθρο του Ν.Κ. Αλιβιζάτου από την Καθημερινή.
_
Σε ό, τι αφορά, ειδικότερα, την ιθαγένεια των παιδιών μεταναστών που γεννιούνται στην Ελλάδα (β΄ γενιά μεταναστών), η προβλεπόμενη προϋπόθεση ότι ο ένας τουλάχιστον από τους γονείς θα πρέπει να κατοικεί νόμιμα στη χώρα «επί πέντε συνεχή έτη» (ή το παιδί να έχει παρακολουθήσει 3 ή 6 χρόνια τουλάχιστον σε ελληνικό σχολείο), περιορίζει πολύ την πιθανότητα καταστρατηγήσεων. Το ίδιο και η 5ετής νόμιμη διαμονή στην Ελλάδα, που προβλέπεται ως προϋπόθεση για την υποβολή της αίτησης πολιτογράφησης από ενηλίκους. Εξαιρετικά αυστηρές εξάλλου είναι και οι προϋποθέσεις για την άσκηση του εκλογικού δικαιώματος των μεταναστών στις δημοτικές και μόνον εκλογές. Σε αυτές, υπενθυμίζεται ότι ούτως ή άλλως από ετών ψηφίζουν και οι κοινοτικοί αλλοδαποί αν το επιθυμούν, δηλαδή σήμερα οι Ρουμάνοι και οι Βούλγαροι που κατοικούν στη χώρα μας._


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάντως στο στρατό είχα Έλληνες, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούσαν να συμπληρώσουν ένα ερωτηματολόγιο (στην κυριολεξία).


Πριν από λίγους μήνες ψάχναμε στην εταιρεία έναν βοηθό αποθηκάριο. Είχαμε ένα στοιχειώδες ερωτηματολόγιο για να συμπληρώνουν τα στοιχεία τους όσοι έρχονταν για συνέντευξη. Εμφανίστηκαν ένας Πακιστανός, ένας Πολωνός κι ένας Έλληνας. Σ' ένα σημείο το ερωτηματολόγιο έγραφε «Οικογενειακή κατάσταση». Ο Πολωνός έγραψε «παντρεμένος», ενώ ο Πακιστανός ρώτησε πώς πρέπει να γράψει το ότι είναι ελεύθερος. Ο Έλληνας έγραψε «μέτρια».


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

Αυτό το φαινόμενο συμβαίνει σε όλες τις χώρες και σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Μπορεί ο ντόπιος, που τελείωσε κουτσά-στραβά (ή δεν τελείωσε καν) την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση της πατρίδας του να είναι πιο αμόρφωτος από έναν αλλοδαπό που πριν από λίγα χρόνια δεν μιλούσε αυτή τη γλώσσα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 4, 2010)

Οι σπουδές [ο λόγος για την υποβάθμιση της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης στη Βρετανία μετά τις νέες αποφάσεις περικοπών και σπουδών-εξπρές μέχρι το 2013] οδηγούνται μέσα στις επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες θα έχουν δικά τους Εταιρικά "Πανεπιστήμια", όπως θα λέγονται, και στα οποία θα διδάσκονται όχι μόνο οι γνώσεις που θα χρειάζονται οι εταιρείες αλλά και η κουλτούρα τους. Και ενώ συλλογικά η διδασκαλία κάθε ιδεολογίας θεωρείται ένα σταλινικού τύπου αίτημα, εταιρικά η κάθε επιχείρηση ήδη διδάσκει (και σήμερα στην πράξη και στα σεμινάρια) την δική της εταιρική κουλτούρα και ιδεολογία (νεοφιλελευθερισμός). Με τα εταιρικά "πανεπιστήμια" η εταιρική κουλτούρα θα αναχθεί στο απόλυτο ιδανικό, η "πρυτανεία" θα έχει ως στόχο να κάνει τα στελέχη της κάθε εταιρείας να θυσιάζονται για τα εταιρικά της ιδανικά.... *Ίσως τότε αρχίσουν και οι πρώτες αιτήσεις απόκτησης συγκεκριμένης εταιρικής ιθαγένειας*...
greek rider


----------



## Elsa (Jan 4, 2010)

Από το feleki:
Με αφορμή τη θεματική των τελευταίων ημερών και κυρίως τον εθνικιστικό παροξυσμό που έχει ενσκήψει στο οpengov, στα blogs και στο facebook, δημιουργήσαμε ένα facebookικό group το: “Έλληνας γίνεσαι, δεν γεννιέσαι”. Υπέρ της πρωτοβουλίας για παροχή ιθαγένειας στους νόμιμους μετανάστες. Υπέρ ενός δικαιώματος αυτονόητου σε όλες, πλην της Ελλάδας, τις χώρες της Ε.Ε.. Υπέρ του δικαίου του εδάφους, κατά του δικαίου του αίματος. Υπέρ της πολυπολιτισμικής κοινωνίας, κατά του ρατσισμού και του απομονωτισμού. Υπέρ του συνταγματικού πατριωτισμού, κατά του παρωχημένου εθνικισμού. Υπέρ του υγιούς κοσμοπολιτισμού, κατά της περιχαρακωμένης πατριδολατρίας. Υπέρ ενός κόσμου που κοιτάει μπροστά και όχι πίσω. Υπέρ του Ρενάν, κατά του Χέρντερ. Ενάντια σε όσους υπερασπίζονται το “φανατισμό της ακινησίας” και σηκώνουν “τις σημαίες του αναχρονισμού”.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2010)

Και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη της κοινωνιολόγου Έντα Γκέμι στην Ε. όσον αφορά το νομοσχέδιο περί ιθαγένειας και μετανάστευσης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρουσα η συνέντευξη, αν και πολύ μικρή και καθόλου διεξοδική. Και θέτει ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα: η Ελλάδα δεν εχει ανάγκη από γιατρούς, δικηγόρους, δασκάλους ή άλλους πτυχιούχους. Τα περισσότερα παιδιά των μεταναστών σπουδάζουν αυτά τα επαγγέλματα, όπως είναι λογικό. Επομένως, δεν μπορεί να πει κανεις ότι διεκδικούν τις δουλειές των ντόπιων; Όχι τις δουλειές που δε θέλουν να κανουν οι ντόπιοι, οι οποίες εξακολουθουν να εχουν ελλείψεις και να χρειάζεται να έρθουν άλλοι μεταναστες να τις κάνουν. 

Το μόνο που καταφέραμε δηλαδή με την ανοργανωσια και την αδιαφορία μας τόσα χρόνια είναι να μετατοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης εργατικού δυναμικού σε κάποιους κλάδους και να οξύνουμε το πρόβλημα της υπερπροσφοράς εργασίας σε άλλους κλάδους. 

Οι ειδικές συνθήκες της Ελλάδας δε βοηθάνε, γιατί η Γαλλία και η Αγγλία που αναφέρονται στη συνέντευξη, δεν εχουν υπερπροσφορά πτυχιούχων ούτε θέλουν όλοι θέση στο δημόσιο κι όσο δεν απειλούνται τα επαγγελματικά προνόμια των μεσο- και μεγαλο- αστών από αλλοδαπούς, όλοι ζουν ευτυχισμένοι και καταδικαζουν το ρατσισμό και τις διακρίσεις (που οι ίδιοι βεβαίως ξαναθυμούνται μόλις βλεπουν αλλοδαπό υποψήφιο για θέση που θελουν οι ίδιοι). 

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είχαμε κανει πριν έικοσι χρονια ήταν να κάνουμε συμφωνίες με άλλες χώρες, να ερχονται στην Ελλάδα ΝΟΜΙΜΑ μεταναστες με συμβάσεις εργασίας συγκεκριμένου χρόνου. Κάποιοι θα έμεναν μονιμα στην Ελλάδα, θα είχαμε γλυτώσει ένα μεγάλο μερος από την εκμετάλλευση, τη φοροδιαφυγή και τα προβλήματα που προσπαθούμε να μπαλώσουμε τώρα. Αλλά αυτό είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός που δεν πρόκειται να εφαρμοστει ούτε τώρα για το μελλον.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 7, 2010)

..και φυσικά γερή αποζημίωση από τις συμβατικά σύμμαχες χώρες που πρωτοστάτησαν και διάλυσαν για δικό τους όφελος τα Βαλκάνια και τη Μέση Ανατολή, για να μπορούσαμε χρόνια τώρα να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα κύματα προσφυγιάς και μετανάστευσης όπως (μας) ταιριάζει. Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει εθνικές ηγεσίες, όχι λογιστές και "φασονίστες" που λέγαμε. :)
Αλλά οι υποκριτές της συμπαράστασης στους μετανάστες είναι υπεράνω χρημάτων όταν πρόκειται να τα απαιτήσουμε ως κράτος από τα γερά αφεντικά του κόσμου (Ξέρουν αυτοί από χρηματοδοτήσεις...). Μόνο κλάψα και μύδρους κατά πάντων στο εσωτερικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2010)

Κι ένα σχετικό άρθρο της Καθημερινής που εξετάζει το ζήτημα των πολιτικών προσφύγων και των οικονομικών μεταναστών.
_
"Στο σημείο που έχουν φθάσει τα πράγματα, επιβάλλεται να καταστεί όσο το δυνατόν πιο καθαρή η διάκριση μεταξύ πολιτικών προσφύγων και οικονομικών μεταναστών. Το πολιτικό άσυλο προέκυψε για να προστατεύσει άτομα που διώκονται προσωπικά για τις πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις τους, για την εθνικότητα ή τη θρησκεία τους κι όχι γενικά για τα άτομα που κατοικούν σε χώρες με καταπιεστικά καθεστώτα ή σε χώρες όπου υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις. Ως τέτοιο, το πολιτικό άσυλο αποτελεί κατάκτηση του δυτικού πολιτισμού και πρέπει να διαφυλαχθεί ως κόρη οφθαλμού. Για δεκαετίες δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα, επειδή το φαινόμενο της παράνομης οικονομικής μετανάστευσης ήταν περιορισμένο. Τώρα πια, η σύγχυση είναι πολυτέλεια.

Οι πόλεμοι στο Ιράκ και στο Αφγανιστάν προκάλεσαν καταστροφές και ένα ισχυρό ρεύμα παράνομης μετανάστευσης. Οχι βεβαίως προς τις ΗΠΑ, αλλά προς την πλησιέστερη Ευρώπη. Το γεγονός, ωστόσο, ότι λόγω των συγκρούσεων η ζωή πολλών Ιρακινών και Αφγανών έγινε πιο δύσκολη και επικίνδυνη δεν επαρκεί για να χαρακτηρισθούν πολιτικοί πρόσφυγες."_


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα η συνέντευξη, αν και πολύ μικρή και καθόλου διεξοδική. Και θέτει ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα: η Ελλάδα δεν εχει ανάγκη από γιατρούς, δικηγόρους, δασκάλους ή άλλους πτυχιούχους. Τα περισσότερα παιδιά των μεταναστών σπουδάζουν αυτά τα επαγγέλματα, όπως είναι λογικό. Επομένως, δεν μπορεί να πει κανεις ότι διεκδικούν τις δουλειές των ντόπιων; Όχι τις δουλειές που δε θέλουν να κανουν οι ντόπιοι, οι οποίες εξακολουθουν να εχουν ελλείψεις και να χρειάζεται να έρθουν άλλοι μεταναστες να τις κάνουν.



Μάλιστα! Οπότε θέλουμε οικονομικούς μετανάστες, αλλά όπως τους θέλουμε εμείς. Όπως είχαν οι Γερμανοί τους Έλληνες και τους Τούρκους. Δουλάκια. Όχι να μην πάτε να γίνετε γιατροί και δικηγόροι, αλλά εργάτες στα χωράφια. Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτή η νοοτροπία δεν προσιδιάζει σε δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα (αλλά ξέχασα: το αμερικάνικο όνειρο δεν είναι πια τίποτα παραπάνω από το θέμα κάποιων γκλάμορους ταινιών που θα πάμε να δούμε στο σινεμά, αγκαλιά με ποπκόρν και κόκα-κόλα.) Και ναι, η Δυτική Ευρώπη ως προς αυτό αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, όχι προς μίμηση. Και να σας πω και κάτι άλλο; Αν είχαν ίση πρόσβαση και ίσες ευκαιρίες, ίσως να μην αποζητούσαν τόσο πολύ τα επαγγέλματα που φέρουν την αυτόματη σφραγίδα της κοινωνικής καταξίωσης.

Αλλά μια και έθεσες έτσι, είναι άραγε τυχαίο ότι η συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη αφορά μια μετανάστρια που επέλεξε να σπουδάσει και να κάνει διδακτορικό στην κοινωνιολογία (και όχι στα νομικά, για παράδειγμα; )



> ..και φυσικά γερή αποζημίωση από τις συμβατικά σύμμαχες χώρες που πρωτοστάτησαν και διάλυσαν για δικό τους όφελος τα Βαλκάνια και τη Μέση Ανατολή,



Εμ, ποιος είπε να στέλνουμε στρατεύματα αριστερά και δεξιά (βλ. π.χ. Αφγανιστάν; )


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Θα πω κάτι που ίσως να ακουστεί τολμηρό: αν υπάρχει (ή μάλλον *αν υπήρχε*) μια χώρα που να εφάρμοσε και να πήγε ένα βήμα παραπέρα τις αξίες του αρχαίου ελληνικού πολιτισμού, αυτή είναι (ή μάλλον ήταν) η Αμερική.


Το θέμα είναι τεράστιο. Έχει τόσες πτυχές, ώστε μια τέτοια πρόταση, για να συζητηθεί με εγκυρότητα, θα πρέπει να αναφέρει τις συγκεκριμένες πτυχές για τις οποίες ισχύει, αν ισχύει, κάτι τέτοιο. Σε σχέση όμως με το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου νήματος, ο αρχαίος ελληνικός πολιτισμός, και η κατ' εξοχήν εκπρόσωπός του η Αθήνα, όντας ισχυρά "εντοπιοκρατικός", κάθε άλλο παρά έδινε δικαιώματα Αθηναίου πολίτη στους ξένους. Σε τέτοιο σημείο μάλιστα, ώστε επικαλέστηκαν το παράδειγμά της κάποια στιγμή και οι Λεπενικοί στη Γαλλία! Γενικότερα, καμιά ομοιότητα δεν υπάρχει, στο θέμα της μεταχείρισης των αλλοδαπών, ανάμεσα στην Αθήνα και σε μια χώρα που ιδρύθηκε από μετανάστες που εξελίχτηκαν σε γενοκτόνους των ιθαγενών πληθυσμών. Αντίθετα, θα έλεγα, *τώρα* οι ΗΠΑ μοιάζουν ίσως περισσότερο με την Αθήνα, στο βαθμό που πολιτογραφούν όλο και πιο δύσκολα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2010)

Πάντως το καφκαϊκό τέρας της γραφειοκρατίας υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες, π.χ. στη Γαλλία. Αν δε βαριέστε, διαβάστε τό παρακάτω, από την Le Monde (στα γαλλικά):

Comment j’ai perdu mon identité nationale
Vos parents sont nés à l’étranger? Prouvez qu’ils sont français!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2010)

Φυσικά, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να συζητηθεί μόνο επιφανειακά και επιγραμματικά. Και δεν έχω το χρόνο για να μπω σε μακροσκελείς συζητήσεις. Αναφέρομαι σε θεμελιώδεις αξίες ελευθερίας, δημοκρατίας και ισότητας και τον άνθρωπο ως μέτρο των πραγμάτων, Κώστα. Όπως διατυπώθηκαν από τους αρχαίους Έλληνες φιλοσόφους και όπως εφαρμόστηκαν στην πράξη από τις ΗΠΑ, των οποίων η Διακήρυξη της Ανεξαρτησίας έχει ισχυρές επιρροές από την αρχαία ελληνική φιλοσοφία κλπ κλπ. All men are created equal. Η Αμερική δεν είχε τις μοναρχικές παραδόσεις που κρατούσαν την Ευρώπη στον πάτο σαν βαρίδια, όσον αφορά αυτά τα ζητήματα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μάλιστα! Οπότε θέλουμε οικονομικούς μετανάστες, αλλά όπως τους θέλουμε εμείς.



Νομίζω ότι αυτό ειναι αυτονόητο. Όλες οι χώρες που δέχονται μεταναστες τους δέχονται για συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Οι ΗΠΑ που τόσο θαυμάζεις εργάτες για να κατασκευάσουν το σιδηρόδρομο ζητούσαν στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα και παράλληλα ήθελε να αυξήσει τον πλυθισμό της. Το ΗΒ έφερε από την Ινδία γιατρους για να καλύψει τις ελλείψεις του NHS τη δεκαετία του '60 και του '70 και την περασμένη δεκαετία οι ελλειψεις στο χώρο της πληροφορικής καλύφτηκαν κυρίως από Τσέχους κομπιουτεράδες που τους έφερναν γραφεία ευρέσεως εργασάς που δραστηριοποιούνταν σε αυτές τις χώρες. Ο Καναδάς κανει κάθε χρόνο στο Λονδίνο ημερίδα και έκθεση με θέμα "πώς να μεταναστέυσετε στον Καναδά" και μοιράζει λίστα με τις ειδικότητες που ζητάει (όδηγοί λεωφορείων, πυροσβέστες, μηχανικοί πετρελαίου, αν δεν ανήκετε σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες, δυστυχώς χάσατε). Όπως βλέπεις η μεταναστευση δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο χειρωνακτες, αλλά και επαγγελματίες. Επιπλέον καμία χώρα δε λέει περάστε κόσμε και θα δούμε μετά τι θα σας κάνουμε. Μην μπερδέυεις τους μεταναστες με τους πολιτικούς πρόσφυγες, έσυ ο ίδιος έστειλες άλλωστε μήνυμα που τονίζει τη διαφορά. 




Ambrose said:


> Όπως είχαν οι Γερμανοί τους Έλληνες και τους Τούρκους. Δουλάκια. Όχι να μην πάτε να γίνετε γιατροί και δικηγόροι, αλλά εργάτες στα χωράφια.



Επειδή η Ελλάδα έιναι δημοκρατική χώρα, δεν επιβάλλει κανένας σε κανέναν τι να σπουδάσει. Τα παιδιά των μεταναστών μπορούν να απολαύσουν τα αγαθά της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης, ακριβώς όπως και τα ελληνόπουλα, και να σπουδάσουν ό,τι θελουν. Το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης νοσοκόμων όμως δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί κι οι υδραυλικοί θα εξακολουθουν να είναι πιο περιζήτητοι από τους κοινωνιολόγους :) 



Ambrose said:


> Και να σας πω και κάτι άλλο; Αν είχαν ίση πρόσβαση και ίσες ευκαιρίες, ίσως να μην αποζητούσαν τόσο πολύ τα επαγγέλματα που φέρουν την αυτόματη σφραγίδα της κοινωνικής καταξίωσης.



Πιθανόν, γιατί έτσι είναι όλοι οι μεταναστες παντού και πάντα, πρέπει να μπορούν να δικαιολογήσουν τη μεταναστευση, γι'αυτό π.χ. δεν επιστρέφει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα ο μεταναστης που πήγε Αμερική και δε φτιάχτηκε κλπ κλπ.
Όσο για τη συνέντευξη, γίνεται συχνή αναφορά σοτ δημόσιο και σκεφτόμουν ότι μεγαλώνοντας στην Ελλάδα που όνειρο είναι το δημόσιο, ονειρεύονται κι αυτοί θεση στο δημόσιο. Γιατί όχι; Αφού όλο για τα αγαθα του δημοσίου ακούνε. Αυτό από μόνο του θα έπρεπε να είναι επαρκές κριτήριο για να γίνει κανέις Έλληνας 



Ambrose said:


> Αλλά μια και έθεσες έτσι, είναι άραγε τυχαίο ότι η συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη αφορά μια μετανάστρια που επέλεξε να σπουδάσει και να κάνει διδακτορικό στην κοινωνιολογία (και όχι στα νομικά, για παράδειγμα; )


Δεν ξερω τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά πάντως δουλειά δεν τη βλέπω να βρίσκει εύκολα, ακόμα κι αν ήταν ελληνίδα. 


ΥΓ και πριν προχωρήσει η συζήτηση, να αναφέρω ότι είμαι στην τέταρτη γενιά της οικογένειας μου που μεταναστεύει και ξέρω πολύ καλά τις εμπειρίες των τριων προηγούμενων γενεών σε διάφορους μεταναστευτικούς προορισμούς. Όλοι πήγαμε νόμιμα φυσικά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2010)

-Η Περίληψη της Αιτιολογικής έκθεσης του προτεινόμενου «Νέου Κώδικα Ελληνικής Ιθαγένειας» από την Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου, εδώ. 

-Η κοινή δημόσια δήλωση* για τo Νομοσχέδιο περί Ιθαγένειας και Πολιτογράφησης Μεταναστών, με τίτλο «Αξίζει να φανταστούμε μια νέα ελληνική κοινωνία», ζητάει την υπογραφή μας εδώ.

*Είναι αυτό που λέμε στα ...ελληνικά petition, υποθέτω. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό ειναι αυτονόητο. Όλες οι χώρες που δέχονται μεταναστες τους δέχονται για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.



Όχι η δουλεία δεν είναι αυτονόητη, SBE. Τουλάχιστον, όχι στον δικό μου κόσμο. Και ο συγκεκριμένος λόγος που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε μετανάστες ήταν ακριβώς επειδή είχε τεράστιες ελλείψεις και μεγάλο πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τους πούμε τι μπορούν και τι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και να σπουδάσουν. Αλλιώς, ας έβγαζε φιρμάνι ότι ψάχνει υδραυλικούς από την Ινδία και το Αγφανιστάν κι ας τους έλεγε ότι τα παιδιά τους μπορούν να γίνουν μόνο υδραυλικοί και όχι δικηγόροι! Κατάλαβες; Όχι να ζητάμε τα ρέστα εκ των υστέρων.



SBE said:


> Όσο για τη συνέντευξη, γίνεται συχνή αναφορά σοτ δημόσιο και σκεφτόμουν ότι μεγαλώνοντας στην Ελλάδα που όνειρο είναι το δημόσιο, ονειρεύονται κι αυτοί θεση στο δημόσιο. Γιατί όχι; Αφού όλο για τα αγαθα του δημοσίου ακούνε. Αυτό από μόνο του θα έπρεπε να είναι επαρκές κριτήριο για να γίνει κανέις Έλληνας



Ίσες ευκαιρίες σημαίνει και ίση πρόσβαση στο δημόσιο. 



SBE said:


> Δεν ξερω τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά πάντως δουλειά δεν τη βλέπω να βρίσκει εύκολα, ακόμα κι αν ήταν ελληνίδα.



Θέλω να πω ότι διάλεξε το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα ακριβώς λόγω του background της ως μετανάστρια, όπου έχοντας τις συγκεκριμένες εμπειρίες θα έχει πολλά να προσφέρει, σε αντίθεση με άλλους που δεν ξέρουν τι πάει να πει αυτό.



SBE said:


> ΥΓ και πριν προχωρήσει η συζήτηση, να αναφέρω ότι είμαι στην τέταρτη γενιά της οικογένειας μου που μεταναστεύει και ξέρω πολύ καλά τις εμπειρίες των τριων προηγούμενων γενεών σε διάφορους μεταναστευτικούς προορισμούς. Όλοι πήγαμε νόμιμα φυσικά.



Εγώ πάλι μετανάστης δεν είμαι. Ούτε πρώτης, ούτε δεύτερης, ούτε τρίτης γενιάς. Πιο παλιά δεν ξέρω, μπορεί. Αλλά η δημοκρατία είναι δημοκρατία, τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και δεν είναι διαπραγματεύσιμα.


----------



## Elena (Jan 7, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά!


Ambrose said:


> Και ο συγκεκριμένος λόγος που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε μετανάστες ήταν ακριβώς επειδή είχε τεράστιες ελλείψεις και μεγάλο πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας.



Ακριβώς!

Ο μόνος λόγος που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε μετανάστες ήταν επειδή είχε τεράστιες ελλείψεις και μεγάλο πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας.     :)  Far out!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2010)

Elena said:


> Καλή χρονιά!
> 
> Ακριβώς!
> 
> Ο μόνος λόγος που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε μετανάστες ήταν επειδή είχε τεράστιες ελλείψεις και μεγάλο πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας.     :)  Far out!




Έλενα: αν έχεις κάτι να πεις, πέστο. Αλλιώς, η σιωπή είναι χρυσός. Και κάποιος πρέπει κάποτε να σου πει ότι η ειρωνία όπως και η κακία, μόνον αυτόν που τα ξεστομίζει προσβάλλουν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι η δουλεία δεν είναι αυτονόητη, SBE. Τουλάχιστον, όχι στον δικό μου κόσμο. Και ο συγκεκριμένος λόγος που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε μετανάστες ήταν ακριβώς επειδή είχε τεράστιες ελλείψεις και μεγάλο πρόβλημα υπογεννητικότητας.



Επομένως Αμβρόσιε, θεωρείς ότι ο Καναδάς είναι χώρα σκλάβων, μια που δίνει βίζες μόνο σε πυροσβέστες και μηχανικούς πετρελαίου; Ή ότι οι Τσέχοι κομπιουτεράδες που ερχονται με σύμβαση στην Αγγλία είναι σκλάβοι χωρίς δικαιώματα; Αν μια χώρα έχει ανάγκες σε κάποιον κλάδο, γιατί είναι κακό να κοιτάξει να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της με εξειδικευμένους μεταναστες κι όχι με ανειδίκευτους που μπορεί να ξέρουν, μπορεί να μην ξέρουν τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά; 

Και όχι, η δεύτερη ιθαγένεια δεν είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα. Όσοι έχουν χάσει τη μοναδική τους υπηκοότητα προστατεύονται από τον ΟΗΕ. Αλλά δε μιλάμε για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Αλλιώς, το Μονακό μου αρέσει, κάτι κουτσογαλλικά μιλάω, λόγω ΕΕ έχω ελεύθερη εγκατάσταση, δίνω κι εξετάσεις στα πολιτισμικά άμα λάχει, φορολογικός παράδεισος είναι, γιατί καταπατούν το ανθρωπινο διαίωμά μου στην μονεγασκική υπηκοότητα;

Επίσης βλέπω μεγάλη υποτίμηση προς τα χειρωνακτικά επαγγέλματα, τα οποία θεωρείς δουλεία. Εγώ ξέρω ότι καμία δουλειά δεν είναι ντροπή, ούτε σκλαβιά εφόσον πληρώνεται νόμιμα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ξέρω ότι καμία δουλειά δεν είναι ντροπή, ούτε σκλαβιά εφόσον πληρώνεται νόμιμα.


Να επισημάνω ότι, αν με σκλαβιά εννοείς τη δουλεία, η δουλεία δεν είναι πάντοτε απλήρωτη, ειδικά αν με πληρωμή δεν εννοούμε μόνο το χρήμα. Βεβαίως, υπάρχει και απλήρωτη δουλεία. Πιο σίγουρο ωστόσο κριτήριο μου φαίνεται το νομικό, δηλ. ότι ο δούλος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αλλάξει αφέντη, ούτε φυσικά να απαλλαγεί απ' όλους τους αφεντάδες και να πάει να ζήσει στα βουνά. Ανήκει ο ίδιος, σαν σώμα, στον κύριό του. Δεν έχει καν δικαίωμα να ψοφήσει της πείνας μακριά απ' αυτόν.


----------



## Elena (Jan 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Έλενα: αν έχεις κάτι να πεις, πέστο. Αλλιώς, η σιωπή είναι χρυσός. Και κάποιος πρέπει κάποτε να σου πει ότι η ειρωνία όπως και η κακία, μόνον αυτόν που τα ξεστομίζει προσβάλλουν.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Η ασχετοσύνη, βέβαια, προσβάλλει επίσης μόνο εκείνον που συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος να απαντά άλλα αντ' άλλων ενώ παλεύουν -ουκ ολίγοι σε αυτό το νήμα- ένα σωρό άνθρωποι να του εξηγήσουν πέντε πράγματα.
Μας διαφώτισες για την Ολλανδία, τις ΗΠΑ και -πάνω από όλα -για το δικό σου κόσμο -εσυ το γράφεις στην SBE, δεν το λέω εγώ.
Στο δικό σου, λοπόν, κόσμο, οι μετανάστες κάθονται και σκέπτονται: ποια χώρα είναι τόσο ξεφτίλα, με τεράστια προβλήματα και υπογεννητικότητα; Να πάω να βοηθήσω! Στο δικό σου, επίσης, κόσμο μια μικρή ανασκόπηση -ο Θεός να την κάνει- για την εξέλιξη του φιλελευθερισμού (ΗΠΑ, Αγγλία, ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη) και για τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές πάνω στις οποίες στηρίχτηκαν και περνώντας χαρωπά από τη μια αντίφαση στην άλλη -ευτυχώς δεν πιάσαμε και την Ελληνική, τη Γαλλική και την Οκτωβριανή ή άλλες επαναστάσεις- και για το τι γίνεται στη Δυτική Ευρώπη -χωρίς καμία κακία, αλλά με -ναι- με μια μικρή ειρωνεία, δεν χρειάζεται να γραφτεί κάτι άλλο. Έχεις κάνει τη μέγιστη δυνατή προσπάθεια για να καταλάβει όποιος διαβάζει το νήμα ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα τι γίνεται στη Δυτ. Ευρώπη -την οποία διακριτικά άφησες και πέρασες στις ΗΠΑ- αλλά ούτε φυσικά και στις ΗΠΑ. Η σιωπή είναι -πράγματι- χρυσός.

Καλό σου βράδυ


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2010)

SBE, 

νομίζω ότι μπερδεύουμε λίγο τα πράγματα. Καταρχήν, το νομοσχέδιο δεν αφορά τους λαθρομετανάστες και τους πολιτικούς πρόσφυγες (αν και *οπωσδήποτε *πρέπει να γίνει κάτι άμεσα και γι' αυτούς). Μιλάω για τα παιδιά των μεταναστών που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε νόμιμα (με άδειες παραμονής, εργασίας κλπ.) επειδή το ήθελε και τη συνέφερε. Παιδιά που έχουν μεγαλώσει εδώ και σπουδάσει εδώ. Μετανάστες που όσο χρειάζονται αυτοί εμάς, άλλο τόσο τους χρειαζόμαστε εμείς. Μετανάστες για τους οποίους το Ελληνικό κράτος έχει πληρώσει πολλά για να τους εκπαιδεύσει. Τι θα γίνει με αυτούς; Θα μείνουν για πάντα έτσι;

Ξεκαθάρισα από την αρχή ότι αναφερόμουν στα προβλήματα με τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα που προέρχονται από αυτή την σάπια κατάσταση που χρονίζει (π.χ. εργασιακή εκμετάλλευση και πολλά άλλα). Δεν θα πιάσω τα προβλήματα ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων που αφορούν τους λαθρομετανάστες και τους αιτούντες πολιτικό άσυλο. Ούτε το ζήτημα της ιθαγένειας ως ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα γιατί είναι πολύ λεπτό και περίπλοκο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, το ζήτημα είναι τεράστιο. Και ναι, έχει και ανθρωπιστική διάσταση.

Όπως και να έχει, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα, εκπαιδεύτηκαν στην Ελλάδα, που είναι Έλληνες με καταγωγή από χώρες της Α. Ευρώπης, της Ασίας, της Αφρικής. Ας αποφασίσουμε τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε με αυτούς. Εγώ προσωπικά τους θεωρώ asset για την Ελλάδα και λέω ναι στην παροχή ιθαγένειας. Μπορούμε να μιλάμε για δημοψηφίσματα για μετανάστες β' γενιάς; Δηλαδή, αν εσύ έχει γεννηθεί και μεγαλώσει στην Αγγλία, μπορεί να έρθει η Αγγλία και να σου πει στα 30 ή στα 40 σου, γύρνα πίσω στην Ελλάδα; Ή θα προτιμούσες να σου πει, μπορείς να μείνεις εδώ μέχρι να αλλάξουμε γνώμη και για όσο καιρό είσαι εδώ (ίσως και για όλη σου τη ζωή) θα είσαι πάντα "πολίτης" β' κατηγορίας;

Μια ματιά σε ένα άρθρο από το ΒΗΜΑ (όπως το αναδημοσιεύει το raporto). 

Αντιγράφω αποσπάσματα: 
_
"Το πιο σκληρό πρόβλημα θα ήταν η τύχη των ηλικιωμένων, των άρρωστων και των ανήμπορων, τους οποίους περιθάλπουν στρατιές γυναικών από την Ανατολική Ευρώπη, έχοντας εγκαταλείψει τα ανήμπορα μέλη των δικών τους οικογενειών. Η ελληνική κοινωνία αγόρασε φροντίδα και θαλπωρή, την οποία δεν μπορούσε να προσφέρει, από άλλες κοινωνίες. Πού θα έβρισκε τώρα τις αποκλειστικές νοσοκόμες για τα νοσοκομεία ή για το σπίτι; Γέροι και ανάπηροι θα συσσωρεύονταν αβοήθητοι σε άθλια γεροκομεία και άσυλα. Τα δημόσια και τα ιδιωτικά κτίρια, τα υπουργεία και τα νοσοκομεία, αεροδρόμια και τρένα, γραφεία και σπίτια, καθαρίζονται από συνεργεία ξένων τους οποίους διαθέτουν εταιρείες διάθεσης εργαζομένων. Τι θα γινόταν αν, ως διά μαγείας, εξαφανίζονταν όλοι αυτοί; Οχι απλώς το επίπεδο καθαριότητας αλλά τα επίπεδα υγείας θα βυθίζονταν απότομα. Θα χρειάζονταν ειδικά εμβόλια για να επισκεφθεί κανείς την Ελλάδα."_

Και ένα άλλο.

_"Eπιστημονικές μελέτες των επιπτώσεων της μετανάστευσης στην ελληνική οικονομία και αγορά εργασίας έχουν αναδείξει τα εξής θετικά σημεία: Η μετανάστευση ΔΕΝ έφερε ανεργία στην Ελλάδα. Η μετανάστευση συνέβαλλε στην ΑΥΞΗΣΗ των ρυθμών οικονομικής ανάπτυξης. Η μετανάστευση δημιούργησε θέσεις εργασίας και διατήρησε προϋπάρχουσες θέσεις εργασίας γηγενών διότι ΕΠΕΤΡΕΨΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΟΥΝ αρκετές επιχειρήσεις που ελλείψει εργατικού δυναμικού, και δη φθηνού, θα είχαν κλείσει και έτσι θα είχαν χάσει τις δουλειές τους και οι Έλληνες που εργάζονταν σε αυτές."
_
Τέλος και πιο σημαντικό, θεωρώ ότι αυτό το ζήτημα δεν είναι απλά ένα ζήτημα ιθαγένειας. Ο κόσμος μας περνάει τρομακτικές κρίσεις και ίσως να έρθουν και χειρότερα. Είναι χρέος μας να βοηθήσουμε στην κρίση όσο περισσότερο μπορούμε. Γιατί αλλιώς, τα πράγματα μπορεί και θα γίνουν χειρότερα. No man is an island. Όταν οι καταπιεσμένες, εξαθλιωμένες μάζες ορμήξουν προς τα εδώ ζητώντας κι αυτές ένα κομμάτι ψωμί από την μικροαστική μας ευδαιμονία, τότε να δω ποιος θα είναι ο Έλληνας και ποιος ο μετανάστης. Και το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα δεν προκάλεσε τις κρίσεις στη Γιουγκοσλαβία, στο Ιράκ ή στο Αφγανιστάν, αποδεικνύει περίτρανα του λόγου το αληθές: no man is an island.

@Elena: scripta manent. Ας κρίνουν οι αναγνώστες τα γραφόμενα του καθενός και το ποιος είναι σχετικός και ποιος άσχετος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2010)

Κάνω μια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο -από περιέργεια- για να δω πώς είναι η κατάσταση με τη μετανάστευση σε άλλες χώρες σε σχέση με τα ζητήματα που αγγίζει το εν λόγω νομοσχέδιο. Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να διαβάζεις ότι οι Άγγλοι που μεταναστεύουν στην Ισπανία ανέρχονται στις 761.000 (αριθμός φαινόμενο), ότι οι Έλληνες της Γερμανίας πάλεψαν δικαστικά για να αποκτήσουν τη Γερμανική υπηκοότητα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να απαρνηθούν την Ελληνική (σύμφωνα με το Sofia Times Magazine), ενώ οι Έλληνες της Σουηδίας καταλαμβάνουν τοπικά αξιώματα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κάνω μια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο -από περιέργεια- για να δω πώς είναι η κατάσταση με τη μετανάστευση σε άλλες χώρες σε σχέση με τα ζητήματα που αγγίζει το εν λόγω νομοσχέδιο. Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να διαβάζεις ότι οι Άγγλοι που μεταναστεύουν στην Ισπανία ανέρχονται στις 761.000 (αριθμός φαινόμενο), ότι οι Έλληνες της Γερμανίας πάλεψαν δικαστικά για να αποκτήσουν τη Γερμανική υπηκοότητα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να απαρνηθούν την Ελληνική (σύμφωνα με το Sofia Times Magazine), ενώ οι Έλληνες της Σουηδίας καταλαμβάνουν τοπικά αξιώματα.



Να πω μόνο πως το ελληνικό ν/σ αφορά μετανάστες* τρίτων χωρών *και η έρευνά σου θα πρέπει να δει τις αντίστοιχες ευρωπαϊκἐς ρυθμίσεις γι' αυτούς, για να ἐχει συναφές αποτέλεσμα. Εδώ αναφέρεσαι βέβαια σε πολίτες ΕΕ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2010)

Ναι, με τη διαφορά ότι όταν έφυγαν οι Έλληνες για τη Γερμανία και τη Σουηδία, Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δεν υπήρχε (ούτε ήταν η Ελλάδα μέλος των τότε νεοσύστατων ευρωπαϊκών κοινοτήτων).


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> SBE, νομίζω ότι μπερδεύουμε λίγο τα πράγματα.


Πιθανόν. Γιατί μερικά δε βγάζουν νόημα. 



Ambrose said:


> Μιλάω για τα παιδιά των μεταναστών που η Ελλάδα δέχτηκε νόμιμα (με άδειες παραμονής, εργασίας κλπ.) επειδή το ήθελε και τη συνέφερε.


Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι τους δέχτηκε όλους νόμιμα, αλλά δεν θα κολλήσουμε σε αυτό. Λοιπόν, υπάρχει νομοθεσία σχετικά με ατό το ζήτημα, και μάλιστα σχετικά πρόσφατη, και δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί δεν είναι ικανοποιητική και γιατί θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί, ενώ πιο λογικό θα ήταν απλά να διευθετηθούν τα παραθυράκια κι οι ανακρίβειές της. Ξέρω μεταναστες που έχουν γίνει Έλληνες και αυτοί και τα παιδιά τους με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία --από μια οικογένεια Πολωνών που ζουν στην Ελλάδα είκοσι χρονια, μέχρι μια τετραμελή οικογένεια Αιθίοπες που συνάντησα στο προξενείο στο Λονδινο, που είχαν έρθει να ανανεώσουν το διαβατήριό τους. Όπως έγιναν αυτοί Έλληνες μπορούν να γίνουν κι οι άλλοι. Πώς γίνεται επομένως ο πεντάχρονος γιος των Πολωνών (γεννημένος στην Ελλάδα) και οι δεκαπεντάρηδες Αιθίοπες να έχουν ελληνικό διαβατήριο και να μην έχει ελληνικό διαβατήριο η υποψήφια διδακτόρισσα που έδωσε τη συνέντευξη που μας έστειλες ή άλλοι συνομήλικοί της γεννημένοι στην Ελλάδα; Η πιο απλή εξήγηση είναι ότι οι γονείς τους δεν ήταν νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα και δεν συγκεντρώνουν έτσι τα απαιτούμενα χρόνια για να γίνουν Έλληνες. Με το νέο νόμο οι γονείς γίνονται νόμιμοι χάρη στα παιδιά τους. 
Να σου θυμίσω ότι οι ΗΠΑ που τόσο θαυμάζεις δεν δίνουν βίζα σε εγκύους, ακόμα κι αν αυτές δεν είναι σε προχωρημένη κύηση, για να μην αποκτήσουν δικαιώματα σε περίπτωση που γεννήσουν στις ΗΠΑ και δεν εξαιρούνται ούτε πανεπιστημιακοί που πάνε για συνέδρια, ούτε άρρωστες που πάνε για ιατρικούς λόγους. Θέλουμε κάποια μερα να δούμε στα σύνορά μας να γυρίζουν πίσω γυναίκες ετοιμόγενες;



Ambrose said:


> Παιδιά που έχουν μεγαλώσει εδώ και σπουδάσει εδώ. Μετανάστες που όσο χρειάζονται αυτοί εμάς, άλλο τόσο τους χρειαζόμαστε εμείς. Μετανάστες για τους οποίους το Ελληνικό κράτος έχει πληρώσει πολλά για να τους εκπαιδεύσει. Τι θα γίνει με αυτούς; Θα μείνουν για πάντα έτσι;



Το ελληνικό κράτος εκπαιδεύει χιλιάδες κάθε χρόνο και μετά ξερουμε τι γίνεται με ΑΣΕΠ, αδιόριστους, δημόσιοϋπαλληλίκι-αραλίκι κλπ. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παρουσιάζεις τους ελληνοποιημενους σαν ιδιαίτερη ομάδα που εχει να προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα περισσότερα από τους άλλους Έλληνες πολίτες. Αυτό είναι συγκαλυμμένος ρατσισμός. Αν δέχεσαι ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι ίσοι, τοτε ο γιος των Πολωνών είναι το ίδιο με το γιο των Καλαματιανών και επομένως η Ελλάδα έχει να περιμενει από τον έναν ό,τι και από τον άλλον. Τίποτα παραπάνω, τίποτα παρακάτω. Γιατι δε νομίζω να πιστεύεις ότι επειδή οι γονείς του ήταν από αλλού θα δουλεύει πιο σκληρά στο δημόσιο. 

Για το ζήτημα της εργασιακής εκμετάλλευσης νομίζω ότι ξέρουμε ότι η λύση δεν είναι να δουλεύουν όλοι στο δημόσιο (που το ονειρεύεται η κοινωνιολόγος που παρέθεσες) αλλά το δημόσιο να εφαρμόζει τους νόμους αυστηρά και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. 

Όμως κάνουμε όλοι οι δυτικοί ότι δεν καταλαβαινουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να υπάρξουμε χωρίς εκμετάλλευση κάποιων κακόμοιρων που θα δουλευουν για ψίχουλα σε κάποιο τριτοκοσμικό μερος ή και στη χώρα μας. Τα παιδιά των μεταναστών δεν ανηκουν σε αυτή την κατηγορία, φυσικά. 



Ambrose said:


> Δηλαδή, αν εσύ έχει γεννηθεί και μεγαλώσει στην Αγγλία, μπορεί να έρθει η Αγγλία και να σου πει στα 30 ή στα 40 σου, γύρνα πίσω στην Ελλάδα; Ή θα προτιμούσες να σου πει, μπορείς να μείνεις εδώ μέχρι να αλλάξουμε γνώμη και για όσο καιρό είσαι εδώ (ίσως και για όλη σου τη ζωή) θα είσαι πάντα "πολίτης" β' κατηγορίας;



Αυτό μια που το αναφερεις, το λέει η Αγγλία με πολλούς τρόπους. Ειδικά οι πολίτες άλλων δυτικών αντιμετωπίζονται σαν πολίτες δευτερης κατηγορίας από την κοινωνια (γιατί δεν υπάρχει η συμπάθεια που ίσως έχουν οι τριτοκοσμικοί). 

Σχετικά με το πρώτο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις, ιδιωτικές νοσοκόμες υπήρχαν και παλιότερα και καθαρίστριες επίσης. Δεν βρωμάγαμε πριν έρθουν οι μετανάστες. Αντιθέτως, παλιότερα δεν είχαμε συνεργεία και πρακτορεία καθαρισμού να ξεζουμίζουν τις καθαρίστριες, οι καθαρίστριες έβρισκαν μόνες τους δουλειά ΚΑΙ στο δημόσιο με όλα τα υπέρ του δημοσίου (θυμάται κανένας το μεγάλο ζήτημα ότι οι καθαρίστριες της ΟΑ τη δεκαετία του '80 εβγαζαν πιο πολλα από τις αεροσυνοδούς; ). 

Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, οι μαμάδες μας και δούλευαν, και έκαναν τις δουλειές του σπιτιού, και φρόντιζαν ηλικιωμένους συγγενείς που σημαίνει ότι γίνεται, όσο εξουθενωτικό και να είναι. Στο ΗΒ που οι καθαρίστριες είναι ακριβές, οι Ελληνίδες που ξέρω έχουν πεντακαθαρα σπίτια που τα καθαρίζουν μόνες τους, μαγειρεύουν μόνες τους και περιποιούντια τον εαυτό τους μόνες τους. Στην Ελλάδα θα είχαν καθαρίστρια, κομμωτήριο κάθε βδομάδα και φτηνό φαγητό έξω, αλλά ζεις και χωρίς αυτά. Όπως ζούσαμε πάντα. Βρείτε άλλα επιχειρήματα. 

Φυσικά υπήρχε και υπάρχει μεγάλο κενό στην παροχή κοινωνικών υπηρεσιών από το κράτος, αλλά και το κράτος δεν ενδιαφέρεται να καλύψει το κενό αφού οι πολίτες το καλύπτουν ιδιωτικά αντί να απαιτούν οι φόροι τους να πηγαίνουν στην πρόνοια για τους ηλικιωμένους. Θα προτιμούσα να έχει κάνει συμβάσεις το κράτος να επανδρωθούν τα νοσοκομεία με νοσοκόμες από τη Βουλγαρία ή την Ουκρανία, νόμιμες, με κανονικό μισθό κλπ ώστε να έχουμε δέκα νοσοκόμες για κάθε γιατρό κι όχι το αντίθετο, παρά να έρχονται παράνομα (τροφοδοτώντας το εγκλημα) και να ασχολούνται με την περιποίηση ηλικιωμένων με τρεις κι εξήντα (κλασσική φοροδιαφυγή), ή να καταλήγουν στην πορνεία. 

Για το θέμα της επιχειρηματικής και αγροτικής δραστηριότητας στην Ελλάδα του δεύτερου αποσπάσματος, δε διαφωνώ. Τα φτηνά εργατικά χέρια είναι απαραίτητα στη γεωργία και πολλές επιχειρήσεις επιβίωσαν πίνοντας το αίμα των λαθρομεταναστών με το καλαμάκι. Βλ. πέμπτη παράγραφο πιο πάνω. 

Όσο για τα ανθρωπιστικά που αναφέρεις, ναι, είναι χρέος μας να βοηθήσουμε τις χώρες που έχουν πρόβλημα ώστε να κρατήσουν τον πληθυσμό τους, να αναπτυχθούν κλπ κλπ. Δε βοηθάμε με το να τους λέμε ελάτε εδώ και θα σας νομιμοποιήσουμε. Βοηθαμε καλύτερα με τις συμβάσεις εργασίας που ανέφερα, με οικονομική βοήθεια σε διακρατικό επίπεδο και σε ΜΚΟ, με βοήθεια για επαναπατρισμό κλπ κλπ. 

Αλλά για σκέψου το πιο πρακτικά: η μετανάστευση από ανατολική Ευρώπη σιγά σιγά φθίνει, καθώς οι πιο πολλές χώρες είναι στην ΕΕ (ελεύθερη εγκατάσταση), αναπτύχθηκαν οικονομικά κλπ κλπ. Τι γίνεται όμως με τους Αιθίοπες που ανεφερα, για τους οποίους το ελληνικό διαβατήριο είναι απλά μέσο ελεύθερης πρόσβασής στη Γερμανία, την Αγγλία, τη Γαλλία; Πριν μερικά χρόνια τα ελληνικά διαβατήρια ήταν διαβατήρια ξεφτίλας, τα πιο φτηνά στη μαύρη αγορά κι ακόμα και Έλληνες ελέγχονταν κατά την είσοδο και έξοδο από άλλες χώρες, σα να ήταν ύποπτοι λαθρομεταναστες. Τώρα θέλουμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο, αλλά να είναι κρατικά θεσμοθετημένο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πιθανόν. Γιατι μερικα δε βγάζουν νόημα.



Αλήθεια; Ποια; Να σου τα εξηγήσω αναλυτικότερα αφού μετά από τόσες ερωταπαντήσεις έχεις δυσκολίες κατανόησης. Συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, παρακαλώ.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά όλα τα άλλα. Είτε πέρασαν νόμιμα, είτε όχι, τους δόθηκαν άδειες παραμονής, πράσινες κάρτες κλπ. Άρα, σε αυτό το επίπεδο νομιμοποιήθηκαν. Οπότε κλείνει αυτή η όψη του ζητήματος. Ας μην το ξανασυζητήσουμε.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τους Πολωνούς και τους Αιθίοπες που ξέρεις, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σοβαρή συζήτηση με τις ατομικές περιπτώσεις που ξέρει ο καθένας μας. Ούτε είναι επιχειρηματολογία. Είτε ήρθαν, είτε δεν ήρθαν νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα, η πραγματικότητα είναι *αυτή*. ΤΩΡΑ είναι νόμιμοι. Καθώς δεν μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε το χρόνο πίσω, ας αποφασίσουμε τι θα γίνει με αυτή την κατάσταση. Θέλουμε να δώσουμε ίσα δικαιώματα στον κόσμο αυτό; Ή όχι; Απλά πράγματα. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις;

Όσον αφορά τις ΗΠΑ που "τόσο θαυμάζω", σε παρακαλώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις τι έχω πει γι΄αυτές και τι θαυμάζω σε αυτές. Οι ΗΠΑ που ξέρουμε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ για μένα είναι ένας πολιτισμός -*μάλλον*- σε παρακμή. Όπως παρακμάζουν όλοι οι πολιτισμοί. Όπως παρήκμασε και ο αρχαίος Ελληνικός. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα πετάξω στα σκουπίδια την αδιαμφισβήτητα πολύτιμη προσφορά της σε όλους τους τομείς. Αλλιώς, με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να απορρίψουμε και τον πλούτο κάθε άλλου πολιτισμού στην ιστορία, επειδή κάποια στιγμή αυτός παρήκμασε.



SBE said:


> Το ελληνικό κράτος εκπαιδεύει χιλιάδες κάθε χρόνο και μετά ξερουμε τι γίνεται με ΑΣΕΠ, αδιόριστους, δημόσιοϋαπαλληλίκι- αραλίκι κλπ.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παρούσιαζεις τους ελληνοποιημενους σαν ιδιαίτερη ομάδα που εχει να προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα περισσοτερα από τους άλλους Έλληνες πολίτες. Αυτό είναι συγκαλλυμενος ρατσισμός. Αν δέχεσαι ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι ίσοι, τοτε ο γιός των Πολωνών είναι το ίδιο με το γιό των Καλαματιανών και επομένως η Ελλάδα έχει να περιμενει από τον έναν ότι και από τον άλλον. Τίποτα παραπανω, τίποτα παρακατω. Γιατι δε νομίζω να πιστέυεις ότι επειδή οι γονείς του ήταν από αλλού θα δουλεύει πιο σκληρά στο δημόσιο.



Το τι γίνεται μετά με ΑΣΕΠ δεν είναι επιχείρημα κατά της ίσης πρόσβασης, ούτε κατά της πραγματικότητας των μεταναστών που έχουν λάβει δημόσια εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα. Πού διάβασες εσύ και πώς κατέληξες στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι ελληνοποιημένοι είναι ιδιαίτερη ομάδα που έχει να προσφέρει περισσότερα από τους άλλους; Δικά σου συμπεράσματα, όχι δικά μου λόγια.



SBE said:


> Για το ζήτημα της εργασιακής εκμετάλλευσης νομίζω ότι ξερουμε ότι η λύση δεν είναι να δουλεύουν όλοι στο δημόσιο (που το ονειρεύεται η κοινωνιολόγος που παρέθεσες) αλλά το δημόσιο να εφαρμόζει τους νόμους αυστηρά και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.



Καμία σχέση με το θέμα μας. Και μην βάζεις λόγια που δεν ειπώθηκαν, σε παρακαλώ.



SBE said:


> Όμως κάνουμε όλοι οι δυτικοί ότι δεν καταλαβαινουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να υπαρξουμε χωρίς εκμετάλλευση κάποιων κακόμοιρων που θα δουλευουν για ψίχουλα σε κάποιο τριτοκοσμικό μερος ή και στη χώρα μας. Τα παιδιά των μεταναστών δεν ανηκουν σε αυτή την κατηγορία, φυσικά.



Α, μάλιστα. Τώρα φτάνουμε στην ουσία του προβλήματος. Δε συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ψωμί υπάρχει για όλους, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πατήσουμε τον άλλο στο λαρύγγι. Εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να μην ξέρουμε τι έχουμε.



SBE said:


> Αυτό μια που το αναφερεις, το λέει η Αγγλία με πολλούς τρόπους. Ειδικά οι πολίτες άλλων δυτικών αντιμετωπίζονται σαν πολίτες δευτερης κατηγορίας από την κοινωνια (γιατί δεν υπάρχει η συμπάθεια που ίσως έχουν οι τριτοκοσμικοί).



Δηλαδή συμφωνείς με την εν λόγω στάση των Άγγλων (αν δεχτούμε βέβαια ότι ισχύει). Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, αυτοί έδιναν υπηκοότητα στα 5 χρόνια.



SBE said:


> Σχετικά με το πρώτο απόσπασμα που παραθετεις, ιδιωτικές νοσοκόμες υπήρχαν και παλιότερα και καθαρίστριες επίσης. Δεν βρωμάγαμε πριν έρθουν οι μεταναστες. Αντιθέτως, παλιότερα δεν είχαμε συνεργεία και πρακτορεια καθαρισμού να ξεζουμίζουν τις καθαρίστριες, οι καθαρίστριες έβρισκαν μόνες τους δουλειά ΚΑΙ στο δημόσιο με όλα τα υπέρ του δημοσίου (θυμάται κανένας το μεγάλο ζήτημα ότι οι καθαρίστριες της ΟΑ τη δεκαετία του '80 εβγαζαν πιο πολλα από τις αεροσυνοδούς;).



Και οι Ελληνίδες αποκλειστικές νοσοκόμες και οι καθαρίστριες έχασαν τη δουλειά τους από τις αλλοδαπές. Σωστά; 



SBE said:


> Όσο για τα ανθρωπιστικά που αναφέρεις, ναι, είναι χρέος μας να βοηθήσουμε τις χώρες που έχουν πρόβλημα ωστε να κρατήσουν τον πληθυσμό τους, να αναπτυχθούν κλπ κλπ. Δε βοηθάμε με το να τους λέμε ελάτε εδώ και θα σας νομιμοποιήσουμε. Βοηθαμε καλύτερα με τις συμβάσεις εργασίας που ανέφερα, με οικονομική βοήθεια σε διακρατικό επίπεδο και σε ΜΚΟ, με βοήθεια για επαναπατρισμό κλπ κλπ.



Κανείς δεν είπε "ελάτε εδώ, θα σας νομιμοποιήσουμε". Ας μπει μια τάξη στο νομικό και διοικητικό χάος και θα στρώσουν και τα άλλα. Δυστυχώς, η προοδευμένη Ευρώπη κάνει πώς δεν βλέπει τον ροζ ελέφαντα. Ή μάλλον, λέει "άσε την Ελλάδα να τον δει". Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, ας το θυμόντουσαν νωρίτερα. Τώρα, οι οικονομικοί μετανάστες είναι εδώ. Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό. Τι προτείνετε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 8, 2010)

> Οι Νιγηριανοί έφτασαν στο Νησί των Ιπποτών [Ρόδο] αναζητώντας ένα καλύτερο μέλλον. Στην αρχή δούλευαν σε οικοδομές και χωράφια, αλλά γρήγορα διαπίστωσαν οτι τα λεφτά είναι αλλού.


Και τα νιγηριανoελληνόπουλα αύριο στο Δημόσιο και στο κομματικό αλισβερίσι της ψήφου :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL. Κορυφαίο δημοσίευμα. Εγώ λέω πάλι να κρατήσουμε τις θέσεις για τους απογόνους του Μπότσαρη, της Μπουμπουλίνας και του Μιαούλη. Να μην τους μείνει το παράπονο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2010)

Επείδή ποτέ δεν θα τελειώσει η κουβέντα αυτή, δυο- τρία σύντομα:
Οι Άγγλοι δίνουν θεωρητικά υπηκοότητα στα πεντε χρόνια νόμιμης παραμονής στη χώρα, αλλά η πενταετία μετράει από τη στιγμή που παίρνεις άδεια παραμονής αορίστου χρονου (indefinite leave to remain), την οποία αν δεν είσαι πολιτικός πρόσφυγας ή χωρίς πατρίδα δεν παίρνεις αυτόματα, πρέπει πρώτα να είσαι μερικά χρόνια νόμιμα στη χώρα (κι όχι για σπουδές). Οπότε θεωρητικά είναι πεντε χρονια, πρακτικά μπορεί να είναι πολλά. 

Δεν ξερω αν οι Ελληνίδες νοσοκόμες και καθαρίστριες έχασαν τη δουλεια τους εξαιτίας των ξενων, αλλά το θεωρώ απίθανο αφού οι καθαρίστριες κι οι αποκλειστικες ήταν δυσέυρετες. Αυτό που μάλλον έχασαν ήταν η ευκαιρία να δουλευουν με τους δικούς τους όρους, αφού δεν ήταν πλέον περιζήτητες. Το ίδιο κι οι υδραυλικοί, κι οι ελαιοχρωματιστες (και καλά να παθουν, γιατί οι περισσοτεροι δεν ήταν επαγγελματίες).

Ρωτάς που διάβασα στα γραπτά σου ότι θεωρείς τα παιδιά των μεταναστών ομάδα που μπορεί να προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα πολλά. Να που (και δυστυχώς, ακόμα δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω παραπομπές): Είπες (με δική μου υπογράμμιση): _Όπως και να έχει, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα, εκπαιδεύτηκαν στην Ελλάδα, που είναι Έλληνες με καταγωγή από χώρες της Α. Ευρώπης, της Ασίας, της Αφρικής. [...] Εγώ προσωπικά τους θεωρώ asset για την Ελλάδα και λέω ναι στην παροχή ιθαγένειας._. 
Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλατι εννοείς με τη λέξη asset;
_Εμ, γράφε τα ελληνικά να καταλαβαινόμαστε_


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]και δυστυχώς, ακόμα δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω παραπομπές[...]


Πατάς το κουμπάκι που γράφει quote κάτω δεξιά από το μήνυμα στο οποίο θέλεις να αναφερθείς. Εάν δεν το θέλεις όλο, σβήνεις όσο κείμενο θέλεις από το κείμενο που υπάρχει μεταξύ της αγκύλης [ quote=(όνομα εκάστοτε χρήστη) ] και της αγκύλης [ /quote ].


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ρωτάς που διάβασα στα γραπτά σου ότι θεωρείς τα παιδιά των μεταναστών ομάδα που μπορεί να προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα πολλά. Να που (και δυστυχώς, ακόμα δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω παραπομπές): Είπες (με δική μου υπογράμμιση): _Όπως και να έχει, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που γεννήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα, εκπαιδεύτηκαν στην Ελλάδα, που είναι Έλληνες με καταγωγή από χώρες της Α. Ευρώπης, της Ασίας, της Αφρικής. [...] Εγώ προσωπικά τους θεωρώ asset για την Ελλάδα και λέω ναι στην παροχή ιθαγένειας._.
> Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλατι εννοείς με τη λέξη asset;
> _Εμ, γράφε τα ελληνικά να καταλαβαινόμαστε_



Mάλλον στα Ελληνικά είναι που δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε....    Είπες και υπογραμμίζω:


SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παρουσιάζεις τους ελληνοποιημενους σαν ιδιαίτερη ομάδα που εχει να προσφέρει στην Ελλάδα περισσότερα από τους άλλους Έλληνες πολίτες. Αυτό είναι συγκαλυμμένος ρατσισμός.



Και σου απάντησα:


Ambrose said:


> Πού διάβασες εσύ και πώς κατέληξες στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι ελληνοποιημένοι είναι ιδιαίτερη ομάδα που έχει να προσφέρει περισσότερα από τους άλλους; Δικά σου συμπεράσματα, όχι δικά μου λόγια.



Asset:*
1. A useful or valuable quality, person, or thing; an advantage or resource: proved herself an asset to the company.*


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2010)

Όταν λες ότι είναι πολυτιμα τα μέλη μιας ομάδας, ξεχωρίζοντάς τους από το σύνολο, δε σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι το συνολο είναι λίγο λιγότερο πολύτιμο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2010)

Κι ένα άρθρο του Υπουργού Εσωτερικών, Γ.Ραγκούση στην Καθημερινή της Κυριακής.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Gilani appreciates Greek legislation for citizenship to Pakistanis 
ISLAMABAD, Jan 12 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani Tuesday welcomed acceptance of Pakistan’s demand by Greece for legislation to grant citizenship and voting rights to Pakistani immigrants.
(APP)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

*Εσφαλμένα στοιχεία περιείχε η επιστολή Σαμαρά*

"Ο Μ. Παύλου, Διευθυντής Εθνικού Παρατηρητηρίου του Ρατσισμού & της Ξενοφοβίας ΕΝΩΣΗ-ΚΕΜΟ/i-RED, με ανακοίνωσή του κατηγορεί το πρόεδρο της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης Αντώνη Σαμαρά ότι η επιστολή που απέστειλε στον υπουργό Εσωτερικών Γιάννη Ραγκούση, στην οποία παραθέτει τους λόγους για τους οποίους η ΝΔ θα καταψηφίσει το νομοσχέδιο για τους μετανάστες, περιέχει εσφαλμένα στοιχεία. Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά: 
_
«Η επιστολή του κ. Σαμαρά προς τον κ. Ραγκούση περιέχει εσφαλμένα στοιχεία, ιδιαίτερα ως προς τις ισχύουσες ρυθμίσεις στην Πορτογαλία.

Στην Πορτογαλία, σύμφωνα με τον Οργανιικό Νόμο αρ.2/2006 της 17.4.2006 και τον ν.37/81 της 3.10.2006 (νόμος Ιθαγένειας) όλοι οι μετανάστες αποκτούν δικαίωμα για αίτηση κτήσης ιθαγένειας, μετά την πάροδο 6 ετών νόμιμης διαμονής στη χώρα, ενώ τα παιδιά των μεταναστών (η δεύτερη γενιά) πολιτογραφoύνται Πορτογάλοι με απλή δήλωση εφόσον ένας γονέας έχει συμπληρώσει 5 έτη νόμιμης διαμονής στην Πορτογαλία.

Με αυτή τη σημαντική μεταρρύθμιση η Πορτογαλία επέκτεινε το καθεστώς πολιτογράφησης που ίσχυε για τις πρώην πορτογαλικές αποικίες με επίσημη γλώσσα τα πορτογαλικά, σε όλους τους μετανάστες ανεξαρτήτως χώρας προέλευσης.

[...]

Επιπλέον σύμφωνα με τη σύνθετη νομοθεσία περί θαγένειας στη Γερμανία, ένα παιδί μεταναστών μπορεί να πολιτογραφηθεί Γερμανός με τη γέννησή του, εφόσον ένας γονέας διαμένει για 8 έτη στη χώρα με δικαίωμα άδειας αόριστης διάρκειας, αλλά και όταν ο τελευταίος κατέχει για 3 έτη άδεια διαμονής αόριστης διάρκειας.

Σε ανάλογες με την Πορτογαλία πολιτικές πολιτογράφησης έχει προβεί και η Ισπανία η οποία δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται στην επιστολή του Προέδρου της ΝΔ. Και οι δύο αυτές μεσογειακές χώρες του ευρωπαϊκού νότου, πύλες εισόδου μεταναστών και προσφύγων, έχουν σημειώσει σημαντικές θετικές επιδόσεις στα ζητήματα ένταξης μεταναστών, όπως αναδεικνύεται στον Ευρωπαϊκό Δείκτη Πολιτικών Ένταξης Μεταναστών - Migrant Integration Policy Index (MIPEX II). H δε Πορτογαλία ως προς τα ζητήματα ιθαγένειας ανάμεσα σε 28 χώρες κατατάσσεται μαζί με τη Σουηδία και το Βέλγιο στην κορυφή του σχετικού πίνακα με πολιτικές πολιτογράφησης ευνοϊκότερες ακόμη και του Καναδά."_

Από το TVXS


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> "Ο Μ. Παύλου, Διευθυντής Εθνικού Παρατηρητηρίου του Ρατσισμού & της Ξενοφοβίας ΕΝΩΣΗ-ΚΕΜΟ/i-RED,
> Επιπλέον σύμφωνα με τη σύνθετη νομοθεσία περί θαγένειας στη Γερμανία, ένα παιδί μεταναστών μπορεί να πολιτογραφηθεί Γερμανός με τη γέννησή του, εφόσον ένας γονέας διαμένει για 8 έτη στη χώρα με δικαίωμα άδειας αόριστης διάρκειας, αλλά και όταν ο τελευταίος κατέχει για 3 έτη άδεια διαμονής αόριστης διάρκειας.


Ας πιάσουμε τη Γερμανία λοιπόν

German citizenship may be acquired by naturalisation by those with permanent residence who have lived in Germany for 8 years. Additional requirements include an adequate command of the German language and *an ability to be self-supporting without recourse to welfare.*
Applicants for naturalisation are normally expected to prove *they have renounced their existing nationality, or will lose this automatically upon naturalisation*. An exception applies to those unable to give up their nationality easily (such as refugees). 

Δεν έχουν βαρεθεί να λένε ψέματα!... βέβαια όλο και κάποιον θα μπερδέψουν.
Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η Wiki :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ας πιάσουμε τη Γερμανία λοιπόν
> 
> German citizenship may be acquired by naturalisation by those with permanent residence who have lived in Germany for 8 years. Additional requirements include an adequate command of the German language and *an ability to be self-supporting without recourse to welfare.*
> Applicants for naturalisation are normally expected to prove *they have renounced their existing nationality, or will lose this automatically upon naturalisation*. An exception applies to those unable to give up their nationality easily (such as refugees).
> ...



Tsioutsiou, ας μην λέμε όλη την ώρα τα ίδια. Αλήθεια, τι ακριβώς εννοεί η Wiki με το "without recourse to welfare". Γιατί στη Γερμανία δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, αλλά στην Ελλάδα με το ζόρι θα μπορούσαμε να το χαρακτηρίσουμε welfare. Άλλωστε υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις γίνεται κανείς υποψήφιος για benefits; Πληρώνει φόρους; Ναι. Πληρώνει κοινωνική ασφάλιση; Ναι.Εδώ έχουν πατώσει το ΙΚΑ για να τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, εδώ κλέψανε τα ταμεία και κλείσαν την Βουλή και τα 300-400 ευρώ που θα πάρει ο φορολογούμενος και ασφαλισμένος πολίτης μας μάραναν!

Αλήθεια, εμείς -μετά το μεγάλο φαγοπότι- θα προλάβουμε να πάρουμε σύνταξη; Πάντως, ο διευθυντής του ΙΚΑ δεν ήταν αυτός που είπε "ας μάς δώσει το κράτος αυτά που μας χρωστάει κι εμείς δεν θα έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα πληρωμών μέχρι το 2020;" Ποιοι είναι οι κλέφτες;

Τους οικονομικούς μετανάστες πάντως τους ήθελαν -μεταξύ άλλων- για να τονώσουν το welfare.

Εκτός κι αν με το παραπάνω παράθεμα της Wiki κάτι άλλο ήθελες να πεις, οπότε γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος, σε παρακαλώ. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εκτός κι αν με το παραπάνω παράθεμα της Wiki κάτι άλλο ήθελες να πεις, οπότε γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος, σε παρακαλώ. :)


Ό,τι ακριβώς λέει το απόσπασμα για το γερμανικό νόμο, αλλά ολόκληρο. Όχι κουτσουρεμένες μισοαλήθειες κομμένες στον ακτιβισμό (στραβισμό) κάθε επαγγελματία "παρατηρητή".
Είμαι της άποψης το να λες / αναζητείς την αλήθεια είναι το πιο επαναστατικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά τι πάει να πει welfare στη Γερμανία; Στην Αγγλία π.χ. ξέρω ότι τα επιδόματα (ανεργίας κλπ) μπορεί να πέφτουν εφ' όρου ζωής. Κάτι ανάλογο και στη Γαλλία. Το ίδιο ισχύει μήπως στη Γερμανία; Γιατί οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση ενός τέτοιου συστήματος με το Ελληνικό, είναι καταδικασμένη σε αποτυχία.

Και δεν είναι ζήτημα ακτιβισμού, αλλά κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης. 

Δουλεύουν οι άνθρωποι, δεν δουλεύουν; Πληρώνουν φόρους και ΙΚΑ, δεν πληρώνουν;


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Πάντως, για να πω του στραβού το δίκιο, διαβάζοντας το κείμενο που έστειλες Αμβρόσιε νόμισα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το γερμανικό σύστημα που περιγράφει, γιατί αν είναι έτσι όπως το λέει, τότε γιατί όλο ακούω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη Γερμανία; Άρα ή κάτι έχουν αφήσει απέξω οι συντάκτες ή κάτι έχει αλλάξει δραστικά στη Γερμανία πολύ πρόσφατα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE, δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Α, και tsioutsiou να μην ξεχάσω! H Wiki στο συγκεκριμένο περί απάρνησης της δεύτερης υπηκοότητας έχει μείνει ανενημέρωτη (δεν ισχύει πια):



Ambrose said:


> ...οι Έλληνες της Γερμανίας πάλεψαν δικαστικά για να αποκτήσουν τη Γερμανική υπηκοότητα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να απαρνηθούν την Ελληνική (σύμφωνα με το Sofia Times Magazine) ...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Α, και tsioutsiou να μην ξεχάσω! H Wiki στο συγκεκριμένο περί απάρνησης της δεύτερης υπηκοότητας έχει μείνει ανενημέρωτη (δεν ισχύει πια):


Αχ! Μια χαρά ενημερωμένη. Δεν διάβασες τη Wiki...
A further exception applies *to citizens of European Union member states that do not require Germans to renounce citizenship upon naturalisation in that country*.
Έβαλα τις προϋποθέσεις που αφορά πολίτες εκτός ΕΕ!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Α, αφορούσε τους πολίτες εκτός Ε.Ε (τους Αμερικάνους, για παράδειγμα). Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις στη Γερμανία όπου παιδί ξένων γονέων που γεννήθηκε στη Γερμανία, μπορεί να κρατήσει και την άλλη ιθαγένεια. 

Αλλά πιο πολύ με νοιάζει αυτή τη στιγμή το σύστημα πρόνοιας των Γερμανών. Άμα είναι τόσο καλό, να πάω να εγκατασταθώ εκεί (ως πολίτης της Ε.Ε.). ;)


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> SBE, δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.



Πώς να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς; Το αρθρο που πόσταρες λέει τη μισή αλήθεια για τη Γερμανία, δημιουργώντας λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πώς να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς; Το αρθρο που πόσταρες λέει τη μισή αλήθεια για τη Γερμανία, δημιουργώντας λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις.



Ωραία. Γιατί λοιπόν δεν συμπληρώνεις εσύ κι ο tsioutsiou, που σας το έχω ζητήσει πολλές φορές μέχρι στιγμής, την υπόλοιπη μισή αλήθεια για να δούμε ποιος ακριβώς δημιουργεί λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις;


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ωραία. Γιατί λοιπόν δεν συμπληρώνεις εσύ κι ο tsioutsiou, που σας το έχω ζητήσει πολλές φορές μέχρι στιγμής, την υπόλοιπη μισή αλήθεια για να δούμε ποιος ακριβώς δημιουργεί λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις;


Γιατί παρεξηγιέσαι αδίκως και γιατί έχεις κολλήσει στο τι μπορεί να πιστεύω εγώ για το θέμα της ιθαγένειας; 
Σου λέω ότι έτσι όπως τα γράφει το άρθρο που έστειλες, μοιάζει σα να είναι η Γερμανία σχεδόν ΗΠΑ στο θέμα της υπηκοότητας. 
Δε με ενδιαφέρει αν η Γερμανία έχει καλύτερο σύστημα από την Ελλάδα, δε με ενδιαφέρει η πολιτικοκοινωνική διάσταση του ζητήματος της μετανάστευσης, ούτε οποιαδήποτε σχετική φιλολογία. 
Με ενδιαφέρει αν το άρθρο που έστειλες παρουσιάζει τα πράγματα όπως είναι.

Λέει π.χ.
_Στην Πορτογαλία, σύμφωνα με τον Οργανιικό Νόμο αρ.2/2006 της 17.4.2006 και τον ν.37/81 της 3.10.2006 (νόμος Ιθαγένειας) όλοι οι μετανάστες αποκτούν δικαίωμα για αίτηση κτήσης ιθαγένειας, μετά την πάροδο 6 ετών νόμιμης διαμονής στη χώρα, ενώ τα παιδιά των μεταναστών (η δεύτερη γενιά) πολιτογραφoύνται Πορτογάλοι με απλή δήλωση εφόσον ένας γονέας έχει συμπληρώσει 5 έτη νόμιμης διαμονής στην Πορτογαλία_

Ο νόμος βρίσκεται όλος εδώ  και εδώ. Τα πορτογαλικά μου είναι ανύπαρκτα, αλλά νομίζω λέει ότι όρος για την υπηκοότητα σε παιδιά μεταναστών είναι εκτός από την πενταετή νόμιμη παραμονή του ενός γονιού, να έχουν ολοκληρώσει την πρωτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση στην Πορτογαλία (η οποία δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί, αλλά αν είναι έξι, τότε φαύλος κύκλος μου φαίνεται η πενταετία). 

Για τη Γερμανία λέει:
_Επιπλέον σύμφωνα με τη σύνθετη νομοθεσία περί ιθαγένειας στη Γερμανία, ένα παιδί μεταναστών μπορεί να πολιτογραφηθεί Γερμανός με τη γέννησή του, εφόσον ένας γονέας διαμένει για 8 έτη στη χώρα με δικαίωμα άδειας αόριστης διάρκειας, αλλά και όταν ο τελευταίος κατέχει για 3 έτη άδεια διαμονής αόριστης διάρκειας._

Από αυτό εδω και εδώ βλέπω ότι:

_Children who are born in Germany to foreign nationals will receive German citizenship when one of the respective child's parents has resided lawfully in Germany for at least eight years and holds entitlement to residence or has had an unlimited residence permit for at least three years. Under the new law, such children acquire German citizenship at birth. In most cases, they will also acquire their parents' citizenship under the principle of descent (depending upon the other country's laws). For this reason, such children will have to decide within five years of turning 18 – in other words, before their 23rd birthday – whether they want to retain their German citizenship or their other citizenship. They must opt for one of their two nationalities. _

Δηλαδή το αρχικό σου κείμενο ναι μεν λέει κάποια γεγονότα, αλλά όχι όλα. Και κυρίως αφήνει απ' έξω τα αρνητικά και τις ειδικές προϋποθέσεις. 

Τώρα επειδή θες ντε και καλά την άποψη μου, ιδανικά θα ήθελα νομοθεσία συνδυασμό των δύο πιο πάνω. Δηλαδή μου αρέσει που ζητάνε να έχεις πάει σχολείο στην Πορτογαλία, και μου αρέσει που οι Γερμανοί ζητάνε να πρέπει ο ανήλικος να αποφασίζει ποια υπηκοότητα θέλει όταν μεγαλώσει. Αλλά μου αρέσει και κάτι άλλο που κάνουν οι Γερμανοί, που δεν αναφέρεται πιο πάνω, μ'αρέσει που έχουν φτιάξει πρόγραμμα αφομοίωσης των αλλοδαπών, με σπόνσορες, κοινωνικούς λειτουργούς κι έτσι. Στην Ελλάδα είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί θα φώναζαν ότι δε δείχνουμε σεβασμό στην κουλτούρα του αλλοδαπού.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> Γ
> Λέει π.χ.
> _Στην Πορτογαλία, σύμφωνα με τον Οργανικό Νόμο αρ.2/2006 της 17.4.2006 και τον ν.37/81 της 3.10.2006 (νόμος Ιθαγένειας) όλοι οι μετανάστες αποκτούν δικαίωμα για αίτηση κτήσης ιθαγένειας, μετά την πάροδο 6 ετών νόμιμης διαμονής στη χώρα, ενώ τα παιδιά των μεταναστών (η δεύτερη γενιά) πολιτογραφoύνται Πορτογάλοι με απλή δήλωση εφόσον ένας γονέας έχει συμπληρώσει 5 έτη νόμιμης διαμονής στην Πορτογαλία_
> 
> Ο νόμος βρίσκεται όλος εδώ  και εδώ. Τα πορτογαλικά μου είναι ανύπαρκτα, αλλά νομίζω λέει ότι όρος για την υπηκοότητα σε παιδιά μεταναστών είναι εκτός από την πενταετή νόμιμη παραμονή του ενός γονιού, να έχουν ολοκληρώσει την πρωτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση στην Πορτογαλία (η οποία δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια διαρκεί, αλλά αν είναι έξι, τότε φαύλος κύκλος μου φαίνεται η πενταετία).


Άρθρο 6, 1 του πορτογαλικού νόμου. Πολύ πρόχειρα. Η έμφαση δική μου.
(Για ενήλικες)
α) Να είναι ενήλικες ή να έχουν χειραφετηθεί σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις της πορτογαλικής νομοθεσίας,
β) Να κατοικούν *νομίμως* στην πορτογαλική επικράτεια τουλάχιστον για 6 χρόνια
γ) Να γνωρίζουν επαρκώς την πορτογαλική γλώσσα
δ) Να μην έχουν καταδικαστεί με τελεσίδικη απόφαση για έγκλημα το οποίο τιμωρείται με ποινή φυλάκισης, σύμφωνα με τον πορτογαλικό νόμο, η οποία ισούται ή υπερβαίνει τα 3 έτη.
Άρθρο 6, 2
(για παιδιά)
Να έχουν γεννηθεί σε πορτογαλικό έδαφος, να πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις γ) και δ) της ανωτέρω παραγράφου και, κατά το χρόνο της αίτησης:
α) Ένας εκ των γονέων να κατοικεί *νόμιμα* για τουλάχιστον πέντε έτη
β) Να έχουν συμπληρώσει τον πρώτο κύκλο της βασικής εκπαίδευσης (=4 χρόνια).

Βλέπω ότι η παράγραφος που παραθέτω ανωτέρω (SBE από Αμβρόσιο από TVXS) αφήνει απ' έξω καμιά δυο προϋποθέσεις, όπως π.χ. η νόμιμη διαμονή, η γνώση της γλώσσας, η παρακολούθηση σχολείου κτλ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι τώρα πρέπει να υπενθυμίσω ότι το άρθρο του TVXS ήταν απάντηση και κριτική της επιστολής Σαμαρά προς Ραγκούση. Η επιστολή Σαμαρά, όπως την διαβάζω εδώ, αναφέρει ότι:

_Στη Γερμανία: δικαίωμα κτήσης ιθαγένειας έχουν οι αλλοδαποί με μόνιμο τόπο κατοικίας τη Γερμανία για 8 τουλάχιστον χρόνια, συντηρούν τον εαυτό τους και την οικογένειά τους χωρίς να λαμβάνουν κρατική βοήθεια, γνωρίζουν επαρκώς τη γερμανική γλώσσα, ενώ πληρούν σειρά άλλων προϋποθέσεων.

Και ο Μ. Παύλου απαντά: ...σύμφωνα με τη σύνθετη νομοθεσία περί ιθαγένειας στη Γερμανία, ένα παιδί μεταναστών μπορεί να πολιτογραφηθεί Γερμανός με τη γέννησή του, εφόσον ένας γονέας διαμένει για 8 έτη στη χώρα με δικαίωμα άδειας αόριστης διάρκειας, αλλά και όταν ο τελευταίος κατέχει για 3 έτη άδεια διαμονής αόριστης διάρκειας.

Η επιστολή Σαμαρά όσον αφορά την Πορτογαλία αναφέρει:

"Στην Πορτογαλία: οι μετανάστες αποκτούν δικαίωμα για αίτηση κτήσης ιθαγένειας, κατόπιν δέκα ετών νόμιμης διαμονής στη χώρα, εκτός και αν προέρχονται από πρώην πορτογαλικές αποικίες με επίσημη γλώσσα τα πορτογαλικά, οπότε το δικαίωμα αποκτάται μετά 6 χρόνια νόμιμης διαμονής."

Και ο Μ. Παύλου απαντά:"Στην Πορτογαλία, σύμφωνα με τον Οργανικό Νόμο αρ.2/2006 της 17.4.2006 και τον ν.37/81 της 3.10.2006 (νόμος Ιθαγένειας) όλοι οι μετανάστες αποκτούν δικαίωμα για αίτηση κτήσης ιθαγένειας, μετά την πάροδο 6 ετών νόμιμης διαμονής στη χώρα, ενώ τα παιδιά των μεταναστών (η δεύτερη γενιά) πολιτογραφoύνται Πορτογάλοι με απλή δήλωση εφόσον ένας γονέας έχει συμπληρώσει 5 έτη νόμιμης διαμονής στην Πορτογαλία."

Πιστεύω τώρα να είναι σαφές. Και SBE, δεν παρεξηγούμαι, ούτε έχω κολλήσει με το τι λες εσύ. Λέτε ότι το άρθρο παρουσιάζει τη μισή αλήθεια. Και σας λέω ότι δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς. Ειπώθηκε ότι στη Γερμανία δεν μπορείς να πολιτογραφηθείς Γερμανός και να σε τρέφει το κράτος. ΟΚ. Τι σημαίνει στη Γερμανία με τρέφει το κράτος; Ας δούμε τα πράγματα λίγο αντικειμενικά._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι σημαίνει στη Γερμανία με τρέφει το κράτος;



Ένα είναι βέβαιο. Στη Γερμανία, δεν σε «τρέφει» το κράτος. Ή μάλλον, σε τρέφει με μέλανα ζωμό. Τα επιδόματα ανεργίας, κοινωνικής βοήθειας κλπ που ισχύουν σήμερα (Hartz IV, από το όνομα του εισηγητή) είναι κυριολεκτικά στοιχειώδη, μερικές φορές σε βαθμό εξευτελιστικό. Στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια παίζονται εκπομπές με επιθεωρητές που κυνηγάνε παραβάτες των κανονισμών επιδότησης (κάνουν καμιά μαύρη δουλειά, μένουν σε σπίτι με περισσότερα τετραγωνικά από το όριο και άλλα τέτοια φοβερά και τρομερά).

Τα μέτρα αυτά, στα πλαίσια της Agenda 2010 που ψήφισε ο συνασπισμός Σοσιαλδημοκρατών-Πράσινων υπό τον Σρέντερ το 2003, θεωρείται σήμερα:

α) ότι οδήγησαν στη μεγαλύτερη υποχώρηση του κράτους πρόνοιας στη Γερμανία εδώ και δεκαετίες
β) ότι συνέβαλαν θετικά στο να τα καταφέρει σχετικά καλά η γερμανική οικονομία στην κρίση ως τώρα (*σχετικά* λέμε)
γ) στο να χάσει το ένα τρίτο της δύναμής του το σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα της Γερμανίας (SPD) προς όφελος κυρίως της «Αριστεράς» (die Linke) και να εγκατασταθεί η παντοδυναμία της Μέρκελ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Μάλιστα! Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά Dr. Μέχρι πρότινος, στο ΗΒ ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ζούνε με επιδόματα ανεργίας όλη τους τη ζωή (δεν υπάρχει δηλ. χρονικό όριο παροχής), ενώ στη Γαλλία ήξερα ότι το επίδομα ανεργίας ήταν ένα πολύ υψηλό ποσοστό του μισθού σου (λογικό αν σκεφτείς ότι οι εισφορές είναι αναλογικές του μισθού).


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μέχρι πρότινος, στο ΗΒ ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ζούνε με επιδόματα ανεργίας όλη τους τη ζωή (δεν υπάρχει δηλ. χρονικό όριο παροχής)



Στο ΗΒ για το επίδομα ανεργίας (που το παίρνεις μόνο άμα έχεις πληρώσει εισφορές) και το επίδομα του αναζητούντος εργασία (που το παίρνεις αν έχεις όλες τις άλλες προϋποθέσεις, αλλά όχι τις εισφορές) υπάρχει χρονικό όριο. Μετά από έξι μήνες σε στέλνουν υποχρεωτικά για δουλειά ανάλογη των προσόντων σου (30 ωρες την εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον, με αμοιβή κάτω από το βασικό μισθό). Αν είσαι 17 χρονών και χωρίς προσόντα είναι καλά γιατί μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μαθητεία. Αν είσαι πτυχιούχος, π.χ. απολυμένος καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου, πολιτκός μηχανικός, τραπεζικός κλπ σε στέλνουν σε κάτι συμβεβλημένες επιδοτούμενες επιχειρήσεις, που σε εκπαιδεύει ο εργοδότης πώς να βγάζεις φωτοτυπίες και να απαντάς τηλεφωνα. Οπότε σε αναγκάζουν να διακόπτεις οικειοθελώς το επίδομα ανεργίας και έτσι, θαύμα- θαύμα, η ανεργία μειώνεται. 

Τα επιδόματα στέγασης κλπ που δίνουν οι δήμοι και τα οποία εξαρτώνται απο την οικονομική κι όχι την εργασιακή σου κατάσταση είναι χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης. Αλλά πέρσι εφαρμόστηκε ένα νέο σύστημα υπολογισμού του ύψους τους με βάση διάφορα πολύπλοκα συστηματα, που μάλλον περιορίζουν τα ποσά που δίνουν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2010)

Πίσω στο θέμα μας, η επιστολή Σαμαρά εχει προφανώς ανακρίβειες ασυγχώρητες για την Πορτογαλία, και ελπίζω να απολυθεί ο γραμματέας που εκανε την έρευνα για την επιστολή. 
Για τη Γερμανία δεν έχει λάθος. Και στις δύο περιπτωσεις, δεν αναφέρεται στα ανήλικα, που τα αναλύσαμε αρκετά νομίζω. Αλλά και η απάντηση στην επιστολή είχε παραλείψεις που έιναι σημαντικές. 
Ρωτάς τι σημαίνει στη Γερμανία με τρέφει το κράτος και δεν μπορείς να πολιτογραφηθείς κλπ. 
Λοιπόν, οι σελίδες που έστειλα το εξηγούν. Λένε ότι άμα παίρνεις επίδομα ανεργίας ή άλλη κρατική βοηθεια δε γίνεσαι Γερμανός, με εξαίρεση αν δεν είναι δική σου υπαιτιότητα η ανεργία. Δηλαδή αν είσαι άνεργος από μείωση προσωπικού, κλείσιμο της επιχείρησης κλπ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν είσαι άνεργος γιατί έβρισες τον εργοδότη σου στο Φέισμπουκ και απολύθηκες, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

1. το jobseeker's allowance στο ΗΒ μπορείς να το παίρνεις εσαεί. Πολύς κόσμος ζούσε από αυτό, το jobseeker's benefit και το allowance. Fact. Ας μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο.
2. Το πρόβλημα με τον συντάκτη της επιστολής Σαμαρά όσον αφορά τη Γερμανία είναι ότι παραλείπει πράγματα που αφορούν τα παιδιά των μεταναστών που αφορούν το δικό μας νομοσχέδιο. Άρα, καλώς έκανε ο συντάκτης του άρθρου του TVXS και το επεσήμανε και καμία ανακρίβεια ή misrepresentation δεν υπάρχει, όπως σπεύσατε μερικοί να υποδείξετε. 

Το σχόλιο


tsioutsiou said:


> Additional requirements include [...] *an ability to be self-supporting without recourse to welfare.*



είναι άτοπο, αφενός μεν γιατί δεν έχει έχει καμία σχέση με την επιστολή Σαμαρά, αφετέρου δε γιατί το Ελληνικό νομοσχέδιο, αλλά και το κοινωνικό σύστημα πρόνοιας, δεν επιτρέπουν κάτι άλλο. 

3. Τέλος, ας γίνει κατανοητό ότι άλλο χώρες σαν την Αυστραλία που δέχονται μετανάστες που θα κάνουν επενδύσεις στη χώρα, και άλλο η Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> 1. το jobseeker's allowance στο ΗΒ μπορείς να το παίρνεις εσαεί. Πολύς κόσμος ζούσε από αυτό, το jobseeker's benefit και το allowance. Fact. Ας μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο.


 
Ας μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο, γιατί έχει γίνει η υπόθεση έλα παππούλη μου να σου δείξω τ' αμπέλια σου. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω πει, αλλά μένω στο Λονδίνο. Εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια. 

Btw, Jobseeker's benefit δεν υπάρχει, έτσι λέγεται στην Ιρλανδία (την ανεξάρτητη) το JSA.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ας μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο, γιατί έχει γίνει η υπόθεση έλα παππούλη μου να σου δείξω τ' αμπέλια σου. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω πει, αλλά μένω στο Λονδίνο. Εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια.
> 
> Btw, Jobseeker's benefit δεν υπάρχει, έτσι λέγεται στην Ιρλανδία (την ανεξάρτητη) το JSA.



Καλημέρα!

Δεν ξέρω αν σου το έχουν πει, αλλά δεν είσαι η μόνη! Στο Λονδίνο μένουν γύρω στα 7-8 εκατομμύρια άτομα και αρκετοί από αυτούς έχουν πάρει το συγκεκριμένο benefit.


----------



## Elena (Jan 15, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν σου το έχουν πει, αλλά δεν είσαι η μόνη! Στο Λονδίνο μένουν γύρω στα 7-8 εκατομμύρια άτομα και αρκετοί από αυτούς έχουν πάρει το συγκεκριμένο benefit.



Ναι. Όχι μόνο κάνεις λάθος, αλλά την ειρωνεύεσαι κι από πάνω! :) 


Μετά από 18 χρόνια διαμονής στο Λονδίνο, ευπειθώς αναφέρω ότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ επίδομα -άλλο από το JSA που αναφέρει και η SBE- που να το λέμε "Jobseeker's Βenefit".

Προς Ambrose: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...rSupport/Employedorlookingforwork/DG_10014402

και http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/index.htm (Aν θες να ψάξεις ένα προς ένα τα... benefits.)


(Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα και στο πόσοι μένουν στο Λονδίνο κάνεις λάθος. Πέρυσι έφτασαν σχεδόν τα 12 εκατομμύρια οι κάτοικοι...) :)

Επίσης, έλεος, πλέον, με την παραπληροφόρηση. 

Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

Και τα flames από την Elena συνεχίζονται. Μήπως έχει έρθει ο καιρός για τους συντονιστές να παρέμβουν; 

Έχω ζήσει στο Λονδίνο και έχω πάρει το συγκεκριμένο επίδομα. Αυτά στα Αγγλικά λέγονται *benefits* (=*επιδόματα*). Τώρα, αν εσείς θέλετε να πιαστείτε από τον τίτλο του συγκεκριμένου benefit που είναι allowance, δεν με πειράζει. 

Όσον αφορά τον πληθυσμό του Λονδίνου, σύμφωνα με το Office for National Statistics, ο πληθυσμός του Greater London το 2007 άγγιξε τους 7.556.900 κατοίκους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα,
καταλαβαίνω ότι έχουν ανάψει τα αίματα, ωστόσο θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω θερμά όλους τους συνομιλητές να επικεντρωθούν στην άποψη που εκθέτει ο συνομιλητής τους και όχι στο συνομιλητή τους αυτόν καθ' αυτόν. 
Στο εξής, μηνύματα που περιέχουν προσωπικές επιθέσεις θα διαγράφονται χωρίς συζήτηση.
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

Και μετά την καίρια παρέμβαση της φίλτατης συντονίστριας Palavra, μια παράκληση προς τους συνομιλητές μου από εμένα:



nickel said:


> Καλό είναι επίσης να διαβάζουμε τα μηνύματα των άλλων με μια «λαρζές» (εξαιρούνται αυτοί που ξύπνησαν στραβά και έχουν ανάγκη να βγάλουν λίγο στραβοξύπνημα σ' ένα νήμα — αυτούς θα πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίσουν οι υπόλοιποι με τη «λαρζές»).
> 
> Να διαβάζουμε τα μηνύματα αξιοποιώντας και χτίζοντας πάνω σε θετικά στοιχεία και αγνοώντας (αυτό που θεωρούμε) «αρνητικές» λεπτομέρειες. Ας θεωρήσουμε τους αναγνώστες των νημάτων νοήμονες ανθρώπους που μπορούν να βγάλουν τα δικά τους συμπεράσματα χωρίς να πρέπει να ισιώσουμε κάθε γωνίτσα στο τραπεζομάντιλο.



Με άλλα λόγια θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τη συζήτηση επί της ουσίας, χωρίς να προσπαθούμε να πιαστούμε από το κόμμα που μάς φαίνεται στραβό στο γραπτό του άλλου για να απαξιώσουμε τον ίδιο ή/και τις ιδέες που εκφράζει, και χωρίς να παρεμβάλλουμε πράγματα που μας βγάζουν από το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάντα ανοιχτός σε συζήτηση με όλους, ακόμα κι αν είναι τεταμένη.


----------



## Elena (Jan 15, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και μετά την καίρια παρέμβαση της φίλτατης συντονίστριας Palavra, μια παράκληση προς τους συνομιλητές μου από εμένα:
> 
> 
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τη συζήτηση επί της ουσίας, χωρίς να προσπαθούμε να πιαστούμε από το κόμμα που μάς φαίνεται στραβό στο γραπτό του άλλου για να απαξιώσουμε τον ίδιο ή/και τις ιδέες που εκφράζει, και χωρίς να παρεμβάλλουμε πράγματα που μας βγάζουν από το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάντα ανοιχτός σε συζήτηση με όλους, ακόμα κι αν είναι τεταμένη.



Μα δεν πιανόμαστε από το κόμμα. Πιανόμαστε από την ουσία. Ποιό επίδομα λάμβανες; Το JSA ( ; ) και


> Πολύς κόσμος ζούσε από αυτό,* το jobseeker's benefit και το allowance*. *Fact.* Ας μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο.


 το...; Από πού το έπαιρνες αυτό το δεύτερο; (Μια και δεν υπάρχει, με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα να μάθω.)
Και -fact, όπως λες κι εσύ- ζούσες -όπως κι ο πολύ κόσμος- με λιγότερα από 60 λίρες την εβδομάδα στο ΗΒ;! 
Γιατί το JSA -για το άλλο "allowance" δεν έχω ιδέα τι -αν, δηλαδή- έπαιρνες-- το μέγιστο που έχει φτάσει είναι γύρω στις 60 λίρες την εβδομάδα -με το ζόρι να σου καλύψει θέρμανση, ηλεκτρικό, νερό και οδοιπορικά (αναζήτησης εργασίας...). 
[Το Λονδίνο με τα σχεδόν 12 εκατομμύρια (11,917,000 το 2009 στην LUZ, Eurostat -με πληθώρα αναφορών και την αγαπητή wiki) δεν το συζητάμε, φαντάζομαι -με το ζόρι και τα οδοιπορικά...]
[Btw: Όχι, το ξεχωριστό Housing Benefit, δεν καλύπτει λογαριασμούς τύπου ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, ΟΤΕ κ.λπ. :)]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

For political animals, only in (intellectual) hibernation... Να φεύγουμε αποδώ. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

Και τα αποτελέσματα μιας δημοσκόπησης: http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=15/01/2010&id=121323


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρουσα δημοσκόπηση. Ρωτιούνται δε και οι μετανάστες κάποια πράγματα. Ωστόσο, πιστεύω ότι σε μια τουλάχιστον απάντηση των μεταναστών υπεισέρχεται ο παράγοντας φόβος. Γιατί, πώς είναι δυνατόν οι μισοί ερωτώμενοι μετανάστες να θεωρούν ότι "απολαμβάνουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τους Έλληνες"; αυτό είναι αντικειμενικά λάθος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2010)

Γενικά, οι απαντήσεις που δίνουν οι μετανάστες είναι διαφορετικές απ' ό,τι θα περιμέναμε:

* Οι μισοί μετανάστες δηλώνουν ότι απολαμβάνουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τους Ελληνες και οι άλλοι μισοί όχι.
* _Ενας στους δύο θέλει την ελληνική υπηκοότητα_, 7 στους 10 ζητούν δικαίωμα ψήφου και 2 στους 5 πιστεύουν ότι το ελληνικό κράτος προσπαθεί να τους εντάξει με σεβασμό στην ταυτότητά τους.
* Ενας στους 10 δηλώνει ότι συναναστρέφεται με Ελληνες, 65% έχουν θετική γνώμη για τους Ελληνες, 4 στους 10 πιστεύουν ότι σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχουν γίνει Ελληνες και _μόνον 28,1% χαρακτηρίζουν ρατσιστική τη συμπεριφορά των Ελλήνων_ *


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, δεν ξέρω πόσο πρόσφατα έζησες στο Λονδίνο, αλλά αυτά που έγραψα είναι τα τρέχοντα, όχι αυτά που ίσχυαν πριν λίγα χρόνια. Επιπλέον εγώ δεν επικεντρώθηκα στο όνομα του επιδόματος, αλλά στο ότι πλέον έχει σταματήσει η δια βίου επιδότηση με το συγκεκριμένο επίδομα. Για τα άλλα επιδόματα, όπως είπα και στο αρχικό μου, δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να το γκουγκλίσεις, κοίτα JSA και New Deal. Και θα βοηθούσε αν στο εξής δεχόσουν ότι μπορεί κάποιος να είναι καλύτερα πληροφορημένος, ή έστω να ρίχνεις μια ματιά στο ιντερνέτ πριν απαντήσεις με σιγουριά για κάτι που σου λέει άλλος ότι μπορεί να μην είναι σωστό. Αυτά και δεν ξανασχολούμαι με το θέμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον εγώ δεν επικεντρώθηκα στο όνομα του επιδόματος, αλλά στο ότι πλέον έχει σταματήσει η δια βίου επιδότηση με το συγκεκριμένο επίδομα. Για τα άλλα επιδόματα, όπως είπα και στο αρχικό μου, δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να το γκουγκλίσεις, κοίτα JSA και New Deal. Και θα βοηθούσε αν στο εξής δεχόσουν ότι μπορεί κάποιος να είναι καλύτερα πληροφορημένος, ή έστω να ρίχνεις μια ματιά στο ιντερνέτ πριν απαντήσεις με σιγουριά για κάτι που σου λέει άλλος ότι μπορεί να μην είναι σωστό.



Καλύτερα πληροφορημένος; Δηλαδή, δεν ισχύει το ότι στο ΗΒ και αρκετές άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης υπάρχει κόσμος, ο οποίος ζει από τα κοινωνικά επιδόματα και μερικοί εφ' όρου ζωής; Το πρόβλημα SBE δεν είναι ενημέρωσης, αλλά κατανόησης του τι γράφει ο άλλος. Εγώ αναφέρομαι στην ουσία (με τρέφει το κράτος; ) κι εσύ επιλέγεις να σχολιάσεις το κόμμα. Πιστεύω ότι αν αυτό γίνει καταρχήν κατανοητό, δεν θα έχουμε στη συνέχεια παρεξηγήσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 17, 2010)

Από τα Νέα:
_
"...ο νομπελίστας φυσικής Ζορζ Σαρπάκ είχε πει ότι έφτασε στη Γαλλία με την οικογένειά του από την Πολωνία σε ηλικία έντεκα ετών. Ο δάσκαλος τον δέχθηκε στην τάξη λέγοντας ότι είναι ένα παιδί από την Πολωνία που δεν ξέρει γαλλικά, και γι΄ αυτό θα τον βάλει να καθήσει δίπλα στον καλύτερο μαθητή, ώστε να μάθει το ταχύτερο τη γλώσσα."_


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Από τα Νέα: Γερμανική διάψευση για Σαμαρά - Λανθασμένοι οι ισχυρισμοί του προέδρου της Ν.Δ. για το γερμανικό μοντέλο πολιτογράφησης μεταναστών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2010)

Του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη από την Athens Voice:

Πριν μερικές ημέρες ο κ. Αντώνης Σαμαράς έστειλε επιστολή στον υπουργό Εσωτερικών κ. Γιάννη Ραγκούση σχετικά με το νομοσχέδιο περί απόκτησης ιθαγένειας των μεταναστών. Σ’ αυτήν ο αρχηγός της Νέας Δημοκρατίας ανέφερε τις νομοθεσίες που ισχύουν σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Το συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει απ’ όσα αναφέρει ο κ. Σαμαράς είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα θα αποκτήσουμε τον ευνοϊκότερο νόμο για τους μετανάστες σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη! Όπως έγραφε και ο ίδιος, «η Ελλάδα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση υιοθετεί το χαλαρότερο μοντέλο κτήσης της ιθαγένειας, ανάλογο του οποίου μπορεί να συναντήσει κανείς είτε σε χώρες με αποικιοκρατικό παρελθόν (π.χ. Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο) είτε σε χώρες που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθούν πύλες-εισόδου στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση».
Τι έγινε; Αποκτήσαμε ξαφνικά την πιο προοδευτική διακυβέρνηση της Ευρώπης; Η μικρή Ελλάδα γίνεται, σε θεσμικό τουλάχιστον επίπεδο, πιο ανεκτική στους μετανάστες απ’ ό,τι χώρες με αποικιοκρατικό παρελθόν; Ή μήπως αληθεύει αυτό, που άλλοι ακροδεξιοί ισχυρίζονται, ότι δηλαδή υπάρχει σχέδιο αφελληνισμού της χώρας; Μάλλον τίποτε από αυτά. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Μ. Παύλου, διευθυντή Εθνικού Παρατηρητηρίου του Ρατσισμού & της Ξενοφοβίας ΕΝΩΣΗ-ΚΕΜΟ/i-RED, τα «στοιχεία» του κ. Σαμαρά είναι λάθος. Όπως αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση παραθέτοντας συγκεκριμένους νόμους, η Πορτογαλία, η Γερμανία, η Ισπανία έχουν άλλες νομοθεσίες απ’ αυτές που διαλαλεί διά της επιστολής του ο κ. Σαμαράς.
Ένα ερώτημα είναι πώς έγινε το λάθος, αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι άλλο: πώς υιοθετήθηκαν άκριτα οι ισχυρισμοί ενός πολιτικού, όταν μάλιστα εμπεριέχουν το παράδοξο να εμφανίζεται η χώρα ως η ανεκτικότερη ολόκληρης της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης; Το αστείο είναι ότι έγιναν συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων πάνω στα λάθος στοιχεία του κ. Σαμαρά, αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι ο στόχος επετεύχθη. Χωρίς να πιστώνεται στον αρχηγό της ΝΔ, όλοι θεωρούν ότι το προτεινόμενο νομοσχέδιο θα είναι το «καλύτερο» ή το «χειρότερο» (εξαρτάται από ποια σκοπιά το κρίνει κάποιος) της Ευρώπης. Η δημοσιογραφία –που έχει καθήκον να ελέγχει την αλήθεια ή την αναλήθεια των ισχυρισμών που διατυπώνονται επίσημα– έμεινε στο βαθύ της ύπνο. Χειρότερα: φτιάχνει παράθυρα επί του φανταστικού. Οι διαξιφισμοί στην τηλεόραση γίνονται και με βάση τα λάθος στοιχεία Σαμαρά.
Στην περίπτωση της κ. Θάλειας Δραγώνα, ευτυχώς, υπήρξε η δημοσιογραφική ομάδα «Ιός» και μια ομάδα blogers (jungle-report.blogspot.com) που άνοιξαν τα βιβλία της καθηγήτριας για να αντιπαραθέσουν τα πραγματικά κείμενα με αυτά που διακινούν στο δημόσιο διάλογο το ΛΑΟΣ, κάποιοι βουλευτές της ΝΔ κι εφημερίδες όπως το «Πρώτο Θέμα». Και στην περίπτωση της κας Δραγώνα, το εκπληκτικό δεν είναι η πλαστογράφηση των κειμένων της καθηγήτριας. Είναι το γεγονός ότι όσοι τα αναπαράγουν δεν σκέφτονται καν «μα είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνει βιβλίο με φρασεολογία καφενείου και ορθογραφικά λάθη; Αν μη τι άλλο, οι καθηγητές στην Ελλάδα γράφουν με πιο πομπώδες ύφος από το «Μας έκαναν Έλληνες ενώ δεν ήμασταν». Όπως έγινε και με την υπόθεση των «δηλώσεων» Κίσιγκερ, η αναπαραγωγή των φράσεων σε εισαγωγικά γίνεται όχι μόνο χωρίς τεκμηρίωση, αλλά χωρίς καν τη στοιχειώδη λογική επεξεργασία.
Τρίτο παράδειγμα: Πριν μέρες το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών ανακοίνωσε ότι θα αυξήσει τον ειδικό φόρο των τσιγάρων από το 57,5% της λιανικής τιμής στο 70%, δηλαδή κατά 12,5 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες. Η «Ομοσπονδία Επαγγελματιών Ενοικιαστών Περιπτέρων και Καπνοπωλών Ελλάδας» αντέδρασε, λέγοντας ότι αυτή η αύξηση του φόρου θα ανεβάσει την τιμή των ακριβών τσιγάρων από 3,2 σε 5,4 ευρώ! Η αύξηση δηλαδή του φόρου κατά 6% (12 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες στις 57) θα έκανε πιο ακριβά τα τσιγάρα κατά 68%! Αυτή η τερατώδης αύξηση (Πραγματική; Φανταστική; Δεν ξέρουμε, διότι ουδείς μπήκε στον κόπο να μας εξηγήσει) δεν προβλημάτισε κανέναν.
Πώς είναι δυνατόν να αυξάνει ο φόρος κατά 0,40 ευρώ, και να αυξάνει το πακέτο κατά 2,2 ευρώ; Είναι προφανές ότι το υπουργείο Οικονομικών έκανε λάθος και γι’ αυτό απέσυρε τελικά την τροπολογία. Αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά και οι περιπτερούχοι μάλλον τερατολογούσαν για την εξωφρενική αυτή αύξηση κατά 68%. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι, για μία ακόμη φορά, ο δημόσιος διάλογος δεν έγινε μόνο με λανθασμένα στοιχεία, αλλά εμφιλοχώρησε μια παραδοξότητα χωρίς να ελέγξει κανείς την αλήθεια ή την αναλήθειά της.
Γράφαμε παλιότερα ότι τα προβλήματα του Τύπου ξεκινούν από το γεγονός ότι οι εφημερίδες έχασαν το στοίχημα της εγκυρότητας. Τώρα χάνουν και το στοίχημα της λογικής.
www.medium.gr


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Οι εφημερίδες έχασαν το στοίχημα της εγκυρότητας. Τώρα χάνουν και το στοίχημα της λογικής.


Να το κρατήσω για την επόμενη υπογραφή μου...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 25, 2010)

Πολλά έχουν ακούσει τ' αυτιά μου, αλλά το ότι η Σάσα Μπάστα (που ως γνωστόν έχει κάνει τρελό σουξέ με το "_Θέλω μπουλκουμέ_") είναι βασικό στοιχείο του σύγχρονου Ελληνικού πολιτισμού κι έχει περάσει ήδη στην ιστορία, ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα!




_
«Στη συνέντευξη για την ιθαγένεια μπορεί να σε ρωτήσουν τα πάντα· από το ποιος είναι πρωθυπουργός μέχρι για τη Σάσα Μπάστα· ό,τι να 'ναι!» μου λέει ο ένας από τους τέσσερεις που έχει περάσει τη διαδικασία. Ενημερωμένοι για τον αθλητισμό, την πολιτική, τα μίντια (ακτιβιστές, εξάλλου, οι περισσότεροι και εξοικειωμένοι με τους δημοσιο- γράφους), δεν αφήνουν τίποτα ασχολίαστο. «Ε, ναι, βλέπουμε και μεσημεριανάδικα, τι θες, να μας ρωτήσει η επιτροπή ποια παρουσιάζει το "Εχει γούστο" και να μην ξέρουμε να απαντήσουμε;»_

Από την Ε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πολλά έχουν ακούσει τ' αυτιά μου, αλλά το ότι η Σάσα Μπάστα (που ως γνωστόν έχει κάνει τρελό σουξέ με το "_Θέλω μπουλκουμέ_") είναι βασικό στοιχείο του σύγχρονου Ελληνικού πολιτισμού κι έχει περάσει ήδη στην ιστορία, ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα!



Είναι όπως οι ερωτήσεις στο Ποιoς θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος, που οι ερωτήσεις για μικρά ποσά είναι πιο δύσκολες από τις ερωτήσεις για μεγάλα ποσά (ρωτάνε για υποθέσεις σαπουνόπερας, μικρο-σελέμπρια, πρωταγωνιστές ρηάλιτι και ποδόσφαιρο).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2010)

Εντελώς! Και είναι τραγικό, γιατί εγώ θα κοβόμουνα! (δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 26, 2010)

¡Ya basta!  Επειδή στην ερώτηση με τη Μπάστα θα κοβόμουν κι εγώ, μήπως δουλεύει και ανάποδα; Δηλαδή, μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει εξετάσεις -γενικώς- και να του πουν ποια ιθαγένεια του ταιριάζει να τελειώνουμε;


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2010)

Απλά το σύστημα θεωρεί (μάλλον ορθά) ότι οι μετανάστες θα ανήκουν στην πλειοψηφία, ήτοι στα κοινωνικά στρώματα που βλέπουν με μανία ρηάλιτι και ακούνε Μπάστα και λοιπούς συγγενείς.
Επί τη ευκαιρία τι είναι ο μπουλκουμές που λέει η αοιδός πιο πάνω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία τι είναι ο μπουλκουμές που λέει η αοιδός πιο πάνω;


Δεν έχω ιδέα. Κι εγώ στο διαδίκτυο αναζητώ αυτούς τους νεολογισμούς.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εμένα το slang.gr με διαφώτισε όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Στη συνέχεια, έψαξα λεξικά για να βρω προέλευση και ετυμολογία, αλλά δεν είχα μεγάλη τύχη...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 26, 2010)

Μα, αν είναι καλιαρντά, πολλές λέξεις του ιδιώματος είναι άγνωστης ετυμολογίας, όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη που μου θύμισε κολλητό μου στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, ο οποίος σε ανάλογες περιστάσεις και διαδικασίες είχε ακριβώς την ίδια αντιμετώπιση από τους εκεί δημοσίους υπαλλήλους επειδή ήταν Έλληνας. Αυτό δε παρά το γεγονός ότι είχε δύο πτυχία και μορφωτικό επίπεδο, προσόντα κλπ ανώτερα από αυτούς (τους συγκεκριμένους υπαλλήλους).


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> ...μου θύμισε κολλητό μου στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, ο οποίος σε ανάλογες περιστάσεις και διαδικασίες είχε ακριβώς την ίδια αντιμετώπιση από τους εκεί δημοσίους υπαλλήλους επειδή ήταν Έλληνας. ...



Επειδή ήταν ξένος, εννοείς, γιατί δε νομίζω το πρόβλημα να το έχουν μόνο με τους Έλληνες, αλλά με κάθε τριτοκοσμική εθνικότητα (οι Αμερικανοί στην Αγγλία, π.χ., δεν έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα). 
Έχω μια φίλη Ελληνίδα που γεννήθηκε στο Ιράκ και μου λέει ότι κάθε φορά που περνάει από έλεγχο διαβατηρίων στην Αγγλία συμβαίνουν τραγελαφικά. Κορυφαίο: της λέeι μια φορά ο υπάλληλος στo Xήθροου: Are you Iraq? (ακριβώς έτσι, όπως λέμε μιλάω σε καθυστερημένο). 

Μου λέει ότι η λύση που έχει βρει είναι να το παίζει αριστοκράτισσα. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνει στη δημόσια υπηρεσία ντυμένη σα να πήγαινε να δει την Ελισάβετ και να φέρεται σαν ενοχλημένη κόρη καλής κοινωνίας (με τυπική ευγένεια, αλλά και με τουπέ). Λέει ότι πιάνει, ίσως γιατί την περνάνε για κανένα παιδί της αυτοκρατορίας. Και φυσικά γιατί άμα νομίζουν ότι είσαι ανώτερός τους κοινωνικά όλοι γινονται ξαφνικά πολύ καλοί μαζί σου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επειδή ήταν ξενος εννοείς, γιατί δε νομίζω το προβλημα να το έχουν μόνο με τους Έλληνες, αλλα με κάθε τριτοκοσμική εθνικότητα (οι αμερικανοί στην αγγλία π.χ δενέχουν τέτοια προβλήματα).



Ναι, ακριβώς επειδή ήταν ξένος, από πιο φτωχή χώρα. Γιατί για δες τους Έλληνες πώς κάνουν με τους Άγγλους και τους Γάλλους και πώς με τους Πακιστανούς και τους Αλβανούς. 



SBE said:


> Μου λέει ότι η λύση που εχει βρει είναι να το παίζει αριστοκράτισσα. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνει στη δημόσια υπηρεσία ντυμένη σα να πήγαινε να δέι την Ελισάβετ και να φέρεται σαν ενοχλημένη κόρη καλής κοινωνίας (με τυπική ευγένεια, αλλά και με τουπέ). Λέει ότι πιάνει, ίσως γιατί την περνανε για κανένα παιδι της αυτοκρατορίας. Και φυσικά γιατί άμα νομίζουν ότι έισαι ανώτερός τους κοινωνικά όλοι γινονται ξαφνικά πολύ καλοί μαζί σου.



Αυτό το έκανα εγώ στην Αγγλία όταν απέρριπταν job applications που έκανα επειδή ήμουνα Έλληνας. Μετά από 1 μήνα είδα την ίδια αγγελία για την ίδια θέση (χωρίς καν να με έχουν καλέσει σε συνέντευξη), λέω ρατσισμός! Ξανακάνω αίτηση, αλλά αυτή τη φορά έβαλα για τίτλο δίπλα από το όνομά μου Esquire. Και σε συνέντευξη με καλέσανε και τη δουλειά μού δώσανε. Αλλά τι κούραση να πρέπει να αποδεικνύεις τον εαυτό σου συνέχεια, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είσαι ένας Έλληνας σε μια δυτικοευρωπαϊκή χώρα (όπως λέμε ένας Πακιστανός στην Ελλάδα).

Τουλάχιστον, αν ήσουν Άγγλος στην Νέα Υόρκη θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα (θα ακολουθήσω τώρα τα βήματα του daeman).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Συγκλονιστική ιστορία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Συγκλονιστική ιστορία.



Παρόμοιες ιστορίες υπαρχουν πολλές, αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτός ο τύπος δεν εχει ελληνικό διαβατήριο. Οι γονείς του μετά τις σπουδές τους αποφάσισαν να μείνουν Ελλάδα, γιατί δεν φρόντισαν να παρουν ελληνική υπηκοότητα τόσα χρόνια; Δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο και απίθανο, και μαλιστα πριν 30 χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν ουρές και ταλαιπωρίες γιατι δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί ξένοι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως γνωρίζω άνθρωπο που μένει στην Ελλάδα πάνω από 30 χρόνια και δεν του δίνουν υπηκοότητα, παρόλο που δουλεύει εδώ νόμιμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Παρόμοιες ιστορίες υπαρχουν πολλές, αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτός ο τύπος δεν εχει ελληνικό διαβατήριο. Οι γονείς του μετά τις σπουδές τους αποφάσισαν να μείνουν Ελλάδα, γιατί δεν φρόντισαν να παρουν ελληνική υπηκοότητα τόσα χρόνια; Δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο και απίθανο, και μαλιστα πριν 30 χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν ουρές και ταλαιπωρίες γιατι δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί ξένοι.



Αν δεν απατώμαι οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες μπορούν να απορρίψουν αιτήσεις πολιτογράφησης χωρίς αιτιολογία. Το νομοσχέδιο επιχειρεί να το αλλάξει αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2010)

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σε ποια ομάδα του Facebook γίνονται τα ωραία που περιγράφει σήμερα ο Μιχαηλίδης; Δεν θέλω να διαγραφώ μόνος μου από το μαγαζί, αλλά δεν θα είχα καμιά αντίρρηση να πέσω ηρωικά.

[...]
ΑΥΤΟΣ απαντούσε προσεκτικά, μόνο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, όχι greeklish, χωρίς να προσβάλλει κανέναν και τίποτα, μόνο με τα δικά του επιχειρήματα κατά του ρατσισμού. Και το Facebook τον σκότωσε! Όχι απλά δεν του επέτρεψε να ξαναγράψει στη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα, αλλά τον διέγραψε ολοκληρωτικά μαζί με ό,τι είχε γράψει, όχι μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο γκρουπ, αλλά και σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη σελίδα του Facebook. Οι φίλοι και συμφοιτητές του παιδιού, που κατάγεται από την Αλβανία, έμειναν εμβρόντητοι όταν διαπίστωσαν κατ' ιδίαν αυτόν τον «αποκλεισμό», αποτέλεσμα μιας πολιτισμένης αντίδρασης ενός πολίτη που εδέχθη μιαν απίστευτη ρατσιστική επίθεση από ανθρώπους (;) που υπερηφανεύονται μάλιστα ότι είναι Ελληνες, αλλά στην ουσία δεν είναι τίποτα. 
[...]
Λένε μάλιστα για αυτούς, τους φασίστες, ότι έχουν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δράσης στο Ιντερνετ. «Υπάρχει σύστημα: εντοπίζουν κάποιον που δεν τους αρέσουν οι ιδέες του, ανακοινώνουν το όνομά του στη σελίδα, τον στοχοποιούν, και αρχίζουν οι μαζικές αναφορές ώστε να τον μπλοκάρει το Facebook. Δεν μπορεί μια τόσο μεγάλη σελίδα να γίνεται, άθελά της θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε, συνεργός στη διάδοση ρατσιστικών ιδεών και συνένοχος στην αποσιώπηση αντιθέτων απόψεων». 
[...]​


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Λένε μάλιστα για αυτούς, τους φασίστες, ότι έχουν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δράσης στο Ιντερνετ. «Υπάρχει σύστημα: εντοπίζουν κάποιον που δεν τους αρέσουν οι ιδέες του, ανακοινώνουν το όνομά του στη σελίδα, τον στοχοποιούν, και αρχίζουν οι μαζικές αναφορές ώστε να τον μπλοκάρει το Facebook.



Δυστυχώς, τέτοια φαινόμενα συμβαίνουν πολύ συχνά στο Facebook, το οποίο λειτουργεί εντελώς τυφλά κι ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των reports που δέχεται. Ο πόλεμος πλέον μεταξύ των δύο στρατοπέδων είναι οργανωμένος. Οι φασίστες κάνουν ομαδικά report συγκεκριμένα προφίλ και οι αντιφασίστες τους απαντούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και το FB δεν μιλάει Ελληνικά, δεν ασχολείται, δεν θέλει να ξέρει. Αντίθετα, κάποια άλλα (π.χ. προτροπή σε βία εναντίον συγκεκριμένων ατόμων, με διευθύνσεις κλπ), αλλά με χαμηλό αριθμό αναφορών, είναι ακόμα εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2010)

Κατάλαβα. Να το αλλάξουμε από Facebook σε Facistbook και από Φατσοβιβλίο σε Φασιστοβιβλίο, για να καταλάβουν όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2010)

Μα αυτά είναι συνηθισμένα πράγματα στο ιντερνέτ. Κάποτε ήμουνα σε μια λίστα (πολύ πριν τα Φέισμπουκ, πολύ πριν το Γκουγκλ καν) στην οποία κάποιοι είχαν παραπονεθεί σε κάποιους εργοδότες για το τι έγραφε κάποιος υπάλληλός τους στη λίστα με το λογαριασμό της δουλειάς. Δεν ξέρω αν είχε γίνει όντως κάτι ή αν ήταν πια αστικός μύθος, αλλά είχε γίνει πλέον ανέκδοτο, κάτσε καλά γιατί θα σε ρηπόρτ στον εργοδότη σου, ορίστε ρε το τηλέφωνο του εργοδότη μου κλπκλπ. Το Φέισμπουκ, το γιουτιουμπ κλπ δεν θέλει να μπλεχτεί, σε βγάζει και με ένα -δυο παράπονα, μην περιμένετε όλες τις φορές να είναι καμιά συνωμοσία με ομαδικά παράπονα. Ένα αρκεί. 
Κι επειδή ίσως κάτι τέτοια τα έχω φάει με το κουταλάκι στο ιντερνέτ την τελευταία εικοσαετία, δε μου κάνουν εντύπωση και δεν παρασύρομαι σε κουβέντες περί ελευθερίας του λόγου κλπ γιατί όλες οι πλευρές κάνουν τα ίδια. Είναι περισσότερο περίπτωση τα παιδία παίζει.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Όχι ακριβώς, SBE. Ένα δεν αρκεί. Θέλει πολλά. Αλλά δεν μπορεί το FB να διαγράφει προφίλ με το έτσι-θέλω, χωρίς λόγο, επειδή παραπονιέται μια ομάδα, είτε αυτή είναι προοδευτική, είτε συντηρητική. Πρέπει να ελέγχει τα παράπονα. Αλλά, κάτι τέτοια θα σήμαινε τεράστια αύξηση του κόστους και προφανώς γι' αυτό δεν γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Άλλοι τόποι (π.χ. το ΠροΖ) χρησιμοποιούν ομιλητές της γλώσσας για τους εποπτικούς ρόλους. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει ακόμα περισσότερο σε έναν χώρο όπου επιτρέπονται οι πολιτικές αντιπαλότητες, δηλαδή οι ομαδοποιήσεις και οι συνωμοσίες.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 16, 2010)

Πάντως, αυτό το όνομα υπάρχει ακόμα στο Fb, και από ότι έχω καταλάβει από άλλη περίπτωση δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να σβηστεί λογαριασμός μετά από κάποια report.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Όταν το Φέισμπουκ σε λίγο θα έχει περισσότερα μέλη από τον πληθυσμό του πλανήτη, δεν πρόκειται να το ψάχνει κάθε φορά. Ο φόβος της μήνυσης είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Όταν το Φέισμπουκ σε λίγο θα έχει περισσότερα μέλη από τον πληθυσμό του πλανήτη, δεν πρόκειται να το ψάχνει κάθε φορά. Ο φόβος της μήνυσης είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος.


 
Γιατί περισσότερα μέλη από τον πληθυσμό του πλανήτη; Έχεις πληροφορίες για επικείμενη άφιξη εξωγήινων;  Αν είναι να 'ρθουν για να γραφτούν στο φέισμπουκ, καλύτερα να κάτσουν στ' αυγά τους. Αρκετά UFO έχει το μαγαζί, δεν χρειάζονται κι άλλα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> Γιατί περισσότερα μέλη από τον πληθυσμό του πλανήτη; Έχεις πληροφορίες για επικείμενη άφιξη εξωγήινων;  Αν είναι να 'ρθουν για να γραφτούν στο φέισμπουκ, καλύτερα να κάτσουν στ' αυγά τους. Αρκετά UFO έχει το μαγαζί, δεν χρειάζονται κι άλλα.



Γιατί θα έχει ο καθενας τρεις-τέσσερεις λογαριασμους, φυσικά!
Όπως εχουμε δεκαπέντε ημέιλ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

SBE said:


> Γιατί θα έχει ο καθένας τρεις-τέσσερεις λογαριασμούς, φυσικά!
> Όπως έχουμε δεκαπέντε ημέιλ.


 
Λαδί και φατσούλες;) = tongue in cheek, SBE.:)


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Μα μιλάω σοβαρά!


----------



## Costas (Mar 27, 2010)

Τα παλικάρια της Μονάδας Υποβρύχιων Αποστολών του Λιμενικού Σώματος (που έχω την τιμή να γνωρίζω πόσο πολύ εμφορείται, γενικώς, από στρατοκρατική ιδεολογία), βροντοφώναξαν την άποψή τους για το νομοσχέδιο περί ιθαγένειας στη μέση της οδού Πανεπιστημίου, στην παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου (από το tvxs):

«Έλληνας γεννιέσαι, δεν γίνεσαι ποτέ, το αίμα σου θα χύσουμε, γουρούνι Αλβανέ»

Ο Χρυσοχοΐδης έθεσε σε διαθεσιμότητα τον αρχηγό τους και διέταξε ΕΔΕ, ο ΛΑΟΣ μέμφθηκε τον Χρυσοχοΐδη γιατί "Αυτοί οι οποίοι διακινδυνεύουν καθημερινά την σωματική τους ακεραιότητα για την τιμή της Πατρίδας, διώκονται γιατί χρησιμοποίησαν συνθήματα που μέχρι πρότινος αποτελούσαν τη σημαία του Έθνους" (;), και το σάιτ της Ελευθεροτυπίας που δημοσίεψε το βίντεο δέχτηκε ιντερνετική επίθεση από τους φασίστες και έπεσε. Η Πατρίδα βρίσκεται σε καλά χέρια και τα Σώματα Ασφαλείας αγρυπνούν υπέρ της δημοκρατικής νομιμότητας. Όποιος πιστεύει το αντίθετο είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Ο δε Αλέξανδρος Γρηγορόπουλος στην πραγματικότητα αυτοκτόνησε...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2010)

Έχω συγχυστεί πολύ με αυτή την ιστορία από χθες, όχι τόσο για τα φασιστικά συνθήματα που ακούστηκαν (τα οποία ακούγονται γενικότερα στο στρατό και σε στρατιωτικού τύπου σώματα), όσο για την αντίδραση. Δηλαδή, τέτοια και χειρότερα συνθήματα λέγονται και ακούγονται κατά κόρον από τα εν λόγω σώματα και φρονώ ότι αυτή είναι η φύση τους. Αυτή είναι η φύση του μπουλντόγκ. _Αρκεί να μην ξεφεύγει από τα όρια του λουριού του._ Γιατί τους έπιασε όλους ξαφνικά τέτοια πιλάλα; Επειδή έγινε για πρώτη φορά προφανές το γνωστό; 

Ένα σχόλιο από το ράδιο αρβύλλα:


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2010)

Εμένα με παραξενεψε που θεώρησαν σωστο στην παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου να παρελαύνουν με συνθήματα κι όχι με καμια μπάντα να παίζει εμβατήρο για το βήμα. Μπερδεψαν την παρέλαση με την άσκηση στ στρατό.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εμένα με παραξενεψε που θεώρησαν σωστο στην παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου να παρελαύνουν με συνθήματα κι όχι με καμια μπάντα να παίζει εμβατήρο για το βήμα. Μπερδεψαν την παρέλαση με την άσκηση στ στρατό.


Διευκρινιστικά: απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, τα συνθήματα δεν τα έλεγαν στη διάρκεια της παρέλασης, αλλά στο τελείωμά της, στο κάτω μέρος της Πανεπιστημίου, εκεί που διαλύονται. Γι' αυτό, απ' ό,τι φαινόταν στην εικόνα, ο κόσμος ήταν αραιός σ' εκείνο το σημείο.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 28, 2010)

Τι λες ρε Αμβρόσιε;
Θυμάσαι πώς καταλήξανε όσοι τους άρεσε νάχουν μερικά φασιστικά μαντρόσκυλα δεμένα με το λουρί τους (για να τους κάνουν τις βρωμοδουλειές, προφανώς, κι αυτοί να μένουν άσπιλοι και με καθαρά χέρια);
Ακόμα κι έτσι πάντως, έχουν ξεφύγει από "τα όρια του λουριού τους" - από δημοσιογραφική άποψη, αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα. Ενώ μπήκε και το ζήτημα ποια είναι η "σημαία του έθνους", από το φορέα της πολιτικής τους έμπνευσης/κάλυψης.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 28, 2010)

Θεωρώ ότι το ζήτημα πήρε υπερβολικές διαστάσεις, δεν χρειαζόταν τόσο πολύ. Από εκεί και πέρα, οι λόγοι πίσω από το συμβάν είναι προφανείς. Ψηφίστηκε το νομοσχέδιο και τους έτσουξε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2010)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να πάρει ακόμα μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις. Γιατί τα φανταράκια, να πούμε ότι είναι μικρά και φοβισμένα. Αλλά στο στρατόπεδο ασκούνται με τέτοια συνθήματα που τους έμαθε ο υπαξιωματικός τους, τα οποία ακούνε και όλοι οι αποπάνω στην ιεραρχία (για να μην πούμε ότι από πάνω κατεβαίνουν προς τα κάτω). Και θεωρούν φυσιολογικό τη σήμερον ημέρα να λένε τέτοια συνθήματα; Μα δεν με φοβίζει η εθνοσαπίλα που κουβαλάνε στο μυαλό τους. Με φοβίζει περισσότερο το άχυρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 28, 2010)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι που επιλέγουν να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά (γιατί μιλάμε για ΟΥΚ, ΛΟΚ κλπ) κάπως έτσι είναι και κάπως έτσι σκέφτονται. Νομίζω ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό της συγκεκριμένης ψυχοσύνθεσης και αυτό δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με ένα άγριο άλογο είναι απλά να το τιθασεύσεις προκειμένου να είναι ωφέλιμο. Και να διευκρινήσω ότι επ' ουδενί επικροτώ αυτά τα συνθήματα και το περιεχόμενό τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι έχω ακούσει για τρελό πλύσιμο εγκεφάλου, επομένως δε νομίζω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι έτσι προτού μπουν στο εκάστοτε σώμα. Ότι ενδέχεται να έχουν συγκεκριμένες απόψεις, εντάξει, δεν περιμένει κανείς να είναι και διεθνιστές. Ωστόσο, άλλο αυτό και άλλο η κατήχηση.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Έχω συγχυστεί πολύ με αυτή την ιστορία από χθες, όχι τόσο για τα φασιστικά συνθήματα που ακούστηκαν (τα οποία ακούγονται γενικότερα στο στρατό και σε στρατιωτικού τύπου σώματα), όσο για την αντίδραση. Δηλαδή, τέτοια και χειρότερα συνθήματα λέγονται και ακούγονται κατά κόρον από τα εν λόγω σώματα και φρονώ ότι αυτή είναι η φύση τους.



Ακριβώς. Αυτή είναι η φύση τους. Η δουλειά του στρατού καλώς ή κακώς είναι άχαρη: Αν και όταν χρειαστεί, να σκοτώσει τον εχθρό. Για αυτόν τον σκοπό χρειάζονται αποφασισμένοι πολεμιστές για να πατήσουν την σκανδάλη, όχι αδελφές νοσοκόμες για να βαράνε κομπρέσες. 

Θα πρόσθετα μάλιστα, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ της συγκεκριμένης μονάδας, των ΟΥΚ του Λιμενικού (και όχι του Ναυτικού) που έχουν χάσει συναδέλφους τους σε αιματηρές μάχες με Αλβανούς και Τούρκους λαθρέμπορους ναρκωτικών στα σύνορα.

Τώρα για το αν ήταν και πόσο ήταν ρατσιστικά τα συνθήματα... ναι ήταν. ΚΑΙ; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι όλοι στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις ρατσιστές, ή μήπως είναι όλοι οι Αλβανοί γουρούνια; 



> Αυτή είναι η φύση του μπουλντόγκ. _Αρκεί να μην ξεφεύγει από τα όρια του λουριού του._ Γιατί τους έπιασε όλους ξαφνικά τέτοια πιλάλα; Επειδή έγινε για πρώτη φορά προφανές το γνωστό;



Πότε υπήρχε έλλειμα υποκρισίας σ' αυτήν την χώρα;


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 28, 2010)

> Ακριβώς. Αυτή είναι η φύση τους. Η δουλειά του στρατού καλώς ή κακώς είναι άχαρη: Αν και όταν χρειαστεί, να σκοτώσει τον εχθρό. Για αυτόν τον σκοπό χρειάζονται αποφασισμένοι πολεμιστές για να πατήσουν την σκανδάλη, όχι αδελφές νοσοκόμες για να βαράνε κομπρέσες.



Δεν βλέπω γιατί οι "αποφασισμένοι πολεμιστές" πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα ρατσιστές κλπ. Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι μόνο οι φασίστες (και μάλιστα οι λιγότερο εύστροφοι φασίστες) μπορούν να πατήσουν τη σκανδάλη, να σκοτώσουν αν χρειαστεί κοκ - κι ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε λαπάδες και αδελφές νοσοκόμες;



> Θα πρόσθετα μάλιστα, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ της συγκεκριμένης μονάδας, των ΟΥΚ του Λιμενικού (και όχι του Ναυτικού) που έχουν χάσει συναδέλφους τους σε αιματηρές μάχες με Αλβανούς και Τούρκους λαθρέμπορους ναρκωτικών στα σύνορα.



Πέρα απ' το μελό, όλοι οι λαθρέμποροι ναρκωτικών είναι Τουρκάλβανοι; Τι σχέση έχει η ιδιότητα αυτή με την εθνικότητα; Αν αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημά τους, θα φώναζαν συνθήματα κατά των λαθρέμπορων ναρκωτικών...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Δεν βλέπω γιατί οι "αποφασισμένοι πολεμιστές" πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα ρατσιστές κλπ. Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι μόνο οι φασίστες (και μάλιστα οι λιγότερο εύστροφοι φασίστες) μπορούν να πατήσουν τη σκανδάλη, να σκοτώσουν αν χρειαστεί κοκ - κι ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε λαπάδες και αδελφές νοσοκόμες;


Ακριβώς! Και φαντάζομαι ότι και στον αμερικάνικο στρατό θα ακούγονταν συνθήματα ρατσιστικά, μέχρι που χρειάστηκαν να επιστρατεύσουν μαύρο και λατινοαμερικάνικο κρέας για τα κανόνια.
Ή αν ξαφνικά σαλτάρουν οι Ιταλοί και μας ξαναεπιτεθούν (λέμε τώρα....) θα έχουμε δυσκολία να ξαναφτιάξουμε «Κορόιδα Μουσολίνι» κλπ εθνικοπατριωτικά;


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Δεν βλέπω γιατί οι "αποφασισμένοι πολεμιστές" πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα ρατσιστές κλπ.



Και ούτε και είναι απαραίτητο. Εκτός αν _αυτό θες..._

Κατά τα άλλα, οι αποφασισμένοι πολεμιστές, εντός εισαγωγικών, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι πρέπει να είναι. 



> Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι μόνο οι φασίστες (και μάλιστα οι λιγότερο εύστροφοι φασίστες) μπορούν να πατήσουν τη σκανδάλη, να σκοτώσουν αν χρειαστεί κοκ - κι ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε λαπάδες και αδελφές νοσοκόμες;


Η απάντησή σου βρίσκεται στο μήνυμά μου παραπάνω: Αν βρεις κάπου να λέω κάτι τέτοιο, τότε το πιστεύω. Αν δεν βρεις, τότε... μόλις έκανες άλμα λογικής! 



> Πέρα απ' το μελό, όλοι οι λαθρέμποροι ναρκωτικών είναι Τουρκάλβανοι; Τι σχέση έχει η ιδιότητα αυτή με την εθνικότητα; Αν αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημά τους, θα φώναζαν συνθήματα κατά των λαθρέμπορων ναρκωτικών...


Δικό σου πρόβλημα αν το θεωρείς μελό. Δεν είναι μελό, τραγικό είναι. 

Σαφώς όλοι οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών δεν είναι αλλοδαποί. Αλλά υπάρχει μια θεμελιώδης διαφορά: Το ότι ένα από τα παιδιά σου έχει ιδιοτροπίες (για να το πω εύσχημα), δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό αποτελεί αιτία να ανέχεσαι (και μάλιστα στην περίπτωσή μας να καλωσορίζεις!!!) και τις ιδιοτροπίες του παιδιού του γείτονά σου. 

Όταν λοιπόν κάποιοι ρισκάρουν την ζωή τους και ενίοτε την χάνουν κι όλας, το τελευταίο πράγμα που τους νοιάζει είναι αν θα σκανδαλιστούν από κάποια συνθήματα ορισμένοι καναπεδόβιοι, την άνεση των οποίων αυτοί προστατεύουν. Θες να μου πεις για την παρέλαση; Κανένα πρόβλημα, εκεί ήταν λάθος, αλλά όπως είπα...

_"Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι όλοι στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις ρατσιστές, ή μήπως είναι όλοι οι Αλβανοί γουρούνια;" 
_ 
_______________________

Προσωπικά δεν με ενόχλησαν τα συνθήματα αυτά καθεαυτά. Με ενόχλησε η ύπαρξή τους στην παρέλαση εθνικής εορτής, για την οποία υπάρχει σαφής διαταγή να εκλείπουν τέτοιου είδους συνθήματα. Και πράγματι και σε παλαιότερες παρελάσεις ανέκαθεν ακούγονταν αντίστοιχα συνθήματα για τη Μακεδονία, τη Βόρεια Ήπειρο κτλ και δεν κουνήθηκε ποτέ φύλλο. Αλλά όχι κι έτσι. "Γουρούνι Αλβανε" κτλ πάει πολύ. Ακόμα περισσότερο όταν ο νόμιμα και δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένος πρωθυπουργός της χώρας (άσχετα με το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας για αυτόν) λίγες μέρες πιο πριν έχει πει στην βουλή "'Ελληνας και γεννιέσαι και γίνεσαι" δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις σε μια τέτοια εκδήλωση την ελίτ μονάδα ασφαλείας να τον γράφει στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια. Αυτό αγγίζει τα όρια της ανταρσίας. Αυτή η μονάδα υποτίθεται είναι η προσωποποίηση της πειθαρχείας. Πειθαρχεία ήταν αυτό που είδαμε; Τα συνθήματα μπορεί να τα πει κανείς ρατσιστικά, εμετικά, ακατανόητα, οτιδήποτε και να έχει ίσως και απόλυτο δίκιο. Είναι μέρος του προγράμματος όμως, και δεν πρέπει να περνάνε την πύλη του στρατοπέδου. 
Τέλος.


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Διευκρινιστικά: απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, τα συνθήματα δεν τα έλεγαν στη διάρκεια της παρέλασης, αλλά στο τελείωμά της, στο κάτω μέρος της Πανεπιστημίου, εκεί που διαλύονται. Γι' αυτό, απ' ό,τι φαινόταν στην εικόνα, ο κόσμος ήταν αραιός σ' εκείνο το σημείο.


Το βίντεο αρχίζει με το ξενοδ. Τιτάνια. Άρα, χαμηλά στην Πανεπιστημίου. Ωστόσο αυτό δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά ότι τα μισόξενα αυτά "μπουλντόγκ" (ποιος θέλει να 'χει ένα μπουλντόγκ με χαλασμένο μυαλό μέσα στο σπίτι του;) ξεκίνησαν τα συνθήματα μίσους τους εκείνη τη στιγμή. Χωρίς να μπορώ να το υπογράψω κιόλας, έχω σοβαρές υποψίες ότι τα φώναζαν από αρκετά πιο πριν, ίσως μόλις προσπέρασαν τον Άγνωστο Στρατιώτη. Γιατί το λέω αυτό; Το λέω γιατί ήμουν εκείνη την ώρα καθισμένος μέσα στον Εθνικό Κήπο κοντά στην είσοδο της Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας και περιεργαζόμουν τα φασιστικά γκραφίτι ενάντια στους "Χασανοπροστάτες" και φύλακες του ΚΚΕ Πασόκ-ΝΔ, όταν άρχισα ν' ακούω βροντερά συνθήματα από το χώρο της παρέλασης. Δεν ξεχώρισα τι έλεγαν, αλλά πάντως αποκλείεται να έρχονταν από το Τιτάνια. Ήταν φανερό πως έρχονταν από την αρχή της Πανεπιστημίου. Μου έκανε μάλιστα εντύπωση το γεγονός, αλλά μόλις την άλλη μέρα έμαθα για το περιεχόμενό τους.

Εν τω μεταξύ, μου είπαν ότι η ΠΓΔΜ διαμαρτυρήθηκε επίσημα για το συμβάν. Αλλά εμένα δε με σόκαραν οι λεονταρισμοί εναντίον της ΠΓΔΜ. Ακόμα και το "Τούρκος καλός, μόνο νεκρός", που κυκλοφορεί και σε μπλουζάκια στο Μοναστηράκι, το θεωρώ απλώς γραφικό και κυρίως θρασύδειλο. Με νοιάζει όμως το "γουρούνι Αλβανέ", που ξεστομίζεται ενάντια σε άοπλους ανθρώπους, που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον "εξωτερικό εχθρό", ανθρώπους κάποιοι από τους οποίους θα παρακολουθούσαν και την παρέλαση, και που παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στο φόνο με 10 μαχαιριές του μετανάστη στα Χανιά (ή στο Ρέθυμνο;), πριν από μερικά χρόνια, για μια γκόμενα, από άρτι απολυμένο λοκατζή, με την προτροπή μάλιστα του υπαξιωματικού του ––εε, συγνώμη, του πατέρα του ήθελα να πω. Παραπέμπει επίσης στο κομπλεξικό πογκρόμ εναντίον όλων των μεταναστών τη νύχτα μετά το ματς Αλβανία-Ελλάδα, το 2004. Όποιος, δε, νομίζει ότι μια φιλελεύθερη κοινωνία μπορεί να εμπιστεύεται την ασφάλειά της και την εν όπλοις νεολαία της σε φασιστικά αποβράσματα, ένστολα ή και μη ένστολα (γιατί ακούστηκε ακόμα κι αυτό, ότι δηλ. τα παραγγέλματα τα έδινε άνθρωπος με πολιτικά), έχει μάλλον ρηχή άποψη περί ελευθερίας. Η (όποια) δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει δημοκρατικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις και σώματα ασφαλείας. Είναι θλιβερό να θεωρείται νορμάλ ότι αυτοί που έχουν τα όπλα στα χέρια τους θα είναι φασιστοειδείς ή θα αφιονίζονται από φασίστες, γιατί τάχα μόνο έτσι χαλυβδώνεται το ηθικό τους...


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το βίντεο αρχίζει με το ξενοδ. Τιτάνια. Άρα, χαμηλά στην Πανεπιστημίου. Ωστόσο αυτό δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά ότι τα μισόξενα αυτά "μπουλντόγκ" (ποιος θέλει να 'χει ένα μπουλντόγκ με χαλασμένο μυαλό μέσα στο σπίτι του;) ξεκίνησαν τα συνθήματα μίσους τους εκείνη τη στιγμή. Χωρίς να μπορώ να το υπογράψω κιόλας, έχω σοβαρές υποψίες ότι τα φώναζαν από αρκετά πιο πριν, ίσως μόλις προσπέρασαν τον Άγνωστο Στρατιώτη. Γιατί το λέω αυτό; Το λέω γιατί ήμουν εκείνη την ώρα καθισμένος μέσα στον Εθνικό Κήπο κοντά στην είσοδο της Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας και περιεργαζόμουν τα φασιστικά γκραφίτι ενάντια στους "Χασανοπροστάτες" και φύλακες του ΚΚΕ Πασόκ-ΝΔ, όταν άρχισα ν' ακούω βροντερά συνθήματα από το χώρο της παρέλασης. Δεν ξεχώρισα τι έλεγαν, αλλά πάντως αποκλείεται να έρχονταν από το Τιτάνια. Ήταν φανερό πως έρχονταν από την αρχή της Πανεπιστημίου. Μου έκανε μάλιστα εντύπωση το γεγονός, αλλά μόλις την άλλη μέρα έμαθα για το περιεχόμενό τους.



Ανέκαθεν ορισμένα αγήματα (ΛΟΚ, ΟΥΚ κτλ) φώναζαν συνθήματα από την αρχή της Πανεπιστημίου και μετά, όταν και έσπαγε ο πολύς κόσμος και κυρίως, όταν προσπέρναγαν τους επίσημους και τις κάμερες. Ποτέ κανείς δεν είχε πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε φέτος και δεν ξέρω από πού προέκυψε το "Γουρούνι Αλβανέ", δηλαδή ποιος είχε την ιδέα. Άλλες φορές ακούγοντας τα κλασικά "Μακεδονία Ξακουστή", "Έχω μια αδερφή", "Κάτω από τα βράχια" κτλ. που μόνο ρατσιστικά δεν είναι φυσικά. 

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι καθώς αυτό γινόταν κάθε χρόνο και ήταν γνωστό, στα συγκεκριμένα σημεία ανέκαθεν μαζεύονταν κόσμος ακριβώς για τον σκοπό αυτό, για να ακούσει τα συνθήματα και να χειροκροτήσει. Καλώς ή κακώς δεν το κρίνω, απλά λέω τι γινόταν.



> Εν τω μεταξύ, μου είπαν ότι η ΠΓΔΜ διαμαρτυρήθηκε επίσημα για το συμβάν.



Ισχύει. Και η Αλβανία διαμαρτυρήθηκε επίσημα, μάλιστα ο εκεί πρέσβης μας ζήτησε -και ορθώς- συγγνώμη εκ μέρους της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης. Εδώ υποθέτω φαίνεται ο πολιτισμός μας, σωστά; Εμείς ζητάμε συγγνώμη και δίπλα οι αντίστοιχοι του UCC και των ειδικών δυνάμεων των Σκοπίων φωνάζουν με κάθε επισήμοτητα για Τσαμουριά και Θεσσαλονίκη αντίστοιχα (έχει βίντεο και από αυτά στο youtube, αλλά εκεί καμία ελευθεροτυπία δεν συγκινηθηκε...). Φυσικά, εννοείται ότι δεν είναι αυτοί το πρότυπό μου, αλλά κάθε νόμισμα έχει δυο όψεις. Δεν είναι σωστό, όχι απλώς να αγνοούμε την ύπαρξη της μιας, αλλά και να στρουθοκαμηλίζουμε απέναντί της. 



> Με νοιάζει όμως το "γουρούνι Αλβανέ", που ξεστομίζεται ενάντια σε άοπλους ανθρώπους, που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον "εξωτερικό εχθρό", ανθρώπους κάποιοι από τους οποίους θα παρακολουθούσαν και την παρέλαση, και που παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στο φόνο με 10 μαχαιριές του μετανάστη στα Χανιά (ή στο Ρέθυμνο;), πριν από μερικά χρόνια, για μια γκόμενα, από άρτι απολυμένο λοκατζή, με την προτροπή μάλιστα του υπαξιωματικού του ––εε, συγνώμη, του πατέρα του ήθελα να πω. Παραπέμπει επίσης στο κομπλεξικό πογκρόμ εναντίον όλων των μεταναστών τη νύχτα μετά το ματς Αλβανία-Ελλάδα, το 2004.



Άρα είμαστε τυχεροί που αυτοί που φώναζαν τα συγκεκριμένα συνθήματα δεν ήταν παρά μια μικρή μειοψηφεία των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων, όπως είμαστε εξίσου τυχεροί που η πλειοψηφεία των Αλβανών στην Ελλάδα έχουν βοηθήσει (και βοηθηθεί από) την Ελληνική οικονομία. 

Σωστά; 

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το σωματείο των λιμενικών έβγαλε ανακοίνωση που καταδίκαζε το συμβάν.



> Η (όποια) δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει δημοκρατικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις και σώματα ασφαλείας. Είναι θλιβερό να θεωρείται νορμάλ ότι αυτοί που έχουν τα όπλα στα χέρια τους θα είναι φασιστοειδείς ή θα αφιονίζονται από φασίστες, γιατί τάχα μόνο έτσι χαλυβδώνεται το ηθικό τους...



Φίλε Κώστα, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι κάνεις ένα _*θεμελιώδες*_ λάθος στον συλλογισμό σου. Οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις ΚΑΙ σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα έχουν σαν αποστολή να προστατεύουν την δημοκρατία. ΟΧΙ να την εξασκήσουν. Κανένας στρατός, πουθενά στον κόσμο και σε καμία περίοδο της Ιστορίας δεν λειτούργησε δημοκρατικά. 

Και εν τέλει, σε μια δημοκρατία, όλοι έχουν το δικαίωμα της άποψης. Αν κάποιος λοιπόν δεν γουστάρει τους Αλβανούς, είναι δικαίωμά του και δεν θα δώσει λογαριασμό σε κανέναν. Αυτό που δεν είναι δικαίωμά του, είναι να το εκφράζει δημόσια με αυτόν τον τρόπο, ένστολα, και εν μέσω εθνικής εορτής. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. Προσωπικά τους καταλαβαίνω, τους κατανοώ (όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, όποιος θέλει να τους κρίνει, ας πάρει την θέση τους), αλλά υπάρχουν και όρια. 

Φιλικά και καλό ξημέρωμα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 29, 2010)

> Σαφώς όλοι οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών δεν είναι αλλοδαποί. Αλλά υπάρχει μια θεμελιώδης διαφορά: Το ότι ένα από τα παιδιά σου έχει ιδιοτροπίες (για να το πω εύσχημα), δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό αποτελεί αιτία να ανέχεσαι (και μάλιστα στην περίπτωσή μας να καλωσορίζεις!!!) και τις ιδιοτροπίες του παιδιού του γείτονά σου.
> 
> Όταν λοιπόν κάποιοι ρισκάρουν την ζωή τους και ενίοτε την χάνουν κι όλας, το τελευταίο πράγμα που τους νοιάζει είναι αν θα σκανδαλιστούν από κάποια συνθήματα ορισμένοι καναπεδόβιοι, την άνεση των οποίων αυτοί προστατεύουν.



Εντάξει, καταλάβαμε...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Τα συνθήματα μπορεί να τα πει κανείς ρατσιστικά, εμετικά, ακατανόητα, οτιδήποτε και να έχει ίσως και απόλυτο δίκιο. Είναι μέρος του προγράμματος όμως, και δεν πρέπει να περνάνε την πύλη του στρατοπέδου.


Γιατί δεν το απλοποιούμε; Τα εμετικά ρατσιστικά συνθήματα δεν πρέπει να είναι μέρος κανενός προγράμματος και να μην περνούν την πύλη του στόματός τους. Από αύριο. Από χτες. Και όσοι εκεί μέσα έχουν λίγο νιονιό, ας βρουν ένα πρόγραμμα αποτελεσματικής αμυντικής εκπαίδευσης που δεν έχει σχέση με την εκπαίδευση αφιονισμένων ηλίθιων. Το ότι ρισκάρουν τη ζωή τους δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία για κάτι που όχι μόνο δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά ταυτόχρονα καλλιεργεί νοοτροπίες που κάψανε πολλές ζωές. Όχι, δεν θέλουμε να τα κάνουν έτσι τα παιδιά μας. Και το ξήλωμα των ανεύθυνων να φτάσει πιο ψηλά. Για να πάρουν όλοι τα μηνύματα: στα φασιστικά κηρύγματα ΚΑΜΙΑ ανοχή.


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις ΚΑΙ σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα έχουν σαν αποστολή να προστατεύουν την δημοκρατία. ΟΧΙ να την εξασκήσουν. Κανένας στρατός, πουθενά στον κόσμο και σε καμία περίοδο της Ιστορίας δεν λειτούργησε δημοκρατικά.


Αν με το "δεν λειτούργησε δημοκρατικά" εννοείς ότι κανένας στρατός δεν είναι αποτελεσματικός χωρίς αυξημένη σε σχέση με την πολιτική ζωή πειθαρχία και χωρίς επαγγελματικά στελέχη και εντέλει ιεραρχία, έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά από αυτό το αναγκαίο κακό, που πρέπει πάντοτε να αντιμετωπίζεται ακριβώς σαν τέτοιο, σαν ένα κακό φίδι που πρέπει συνεχώς να του βγάζουμε το παραπάνω δηλητήριο για να μη θεριέψει, ως τον άκαμπτο και άσπρο-μαύρο αφορισμό που δίνεις παραπάνω, υπάρχει τόση διαφορά, όση ανάμεσα στο φιλελευθερισμό και στο μιλιταρισμό. Και όχι, τα δυο αυτά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράμα. Είδαμε δε αρκετά πρόσφατα στην Ελλάδα, τη δεκαετία του '60, όταν οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις ήταν αυτές που ήταν, δηλαδή κάθε άλλο παρά δημοκρατικές και φιλελεύθερες, πόσο καλά εκτέλεσαν την "αποστολή να προστατεύουν τη δημοκρατία". Γιατί άραγε; Δεν είχε σχέση με την παιδεία τους; Στοιχειώδη πράγματα. Εσύ λες ότι δεν τρέχει κάστανο να φωνάζουν τέτοια συνθήματα, φτάνει να μην τ' ακούει ο πολύς κόσμος, φτάνει να μένουν μέσα στην 'παιδική χαρά' των στρατοπέδων. Να βάζουν τη στολή εξόδου και να είναι 'πολιτικά ορθοί', το ίδιο και στις παρελάσεις, για να μην εκτιθόμαστε. Και μόλις ξαναγυρίζουν μέσα, ό,τι κι αν λένε, δεν πειράζει. Και επιπλέον, εξισώνεις το "να μην γουστάρει κάποιος τους Αλβανούς" ή όποιον άλλον, που είναι δικαίωμά του, με το να υφίσταται ή να κάνει εκπαίδευση ανοιχτά και ομαδικά μέσα σ' ένα στρατόπεδο με συνθήματα ενάντιά τους. Ωραία λογική.

Το ότι λένε τα αντίστοιχα συνθήματα οι Σκοπιανοί ή οι Τούρκοι ή οι Αλβανοί ή οι Βούλγαροι στρατόκαβλοι το ξέρουμε δα. Δεν διεκδικούμε εμείς καμιά πρωτοτυπία ούτε στον εθνικισμό ούτε στο ρατσισμό. Αλλά με αυτά ασχολούνται και πρέπει να ασχολούνται οι φιλελεύθερες εφημερίδες και ΜΜΕ αυτών των χωρών· δική τους δουλειά είναι. Κι είμαι σίγουρος ότι κι εκεί κάποιοι θα τις κατηγορούν αυτές τις εφημερίδες και αυτά τα ΜΜΕ ότι στρουθοκαμηλίζουν, επειδή δεν επισημαίνουν τα όσα λένε εδώ οι δικοί μας, όπως ακριβώς έκανες εσύ ενάντια στην Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2010)

Τι θα γίνει την ημέρα που —αναπόφευκτα— οι ελληνικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις θα στελεχωθούν με αλβανικής καταγωγής Έλληνες;
Το «αναπόφευκτα» δεν το εννοώ παραχώρηση, με μισή καρδιά, αλλά επιτακτική ανάγκη, που ως λύση θα έπρεπε να είναι και καλοδεχούμενη.

Όσο για εκείνο το «Αλβανέ, δε θα γίνεις Έλληνας ποτέ» ο ιστορικός μέσα μου βράζει και εκρήγνυται. *Δεν υπάρχει πιο ανιστόρητη φράση*. Ειδικά για τον αγώνα του ’21.

​Τα τόπια δεξιά. Βρας!
Βρας, αλβανιστί φωτιά: Μπολιβάρ!​


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2010)

Υποθέτω εκείνη την ημέρα θα γίνει ό,τι γίνεται με τους Έλληνες τουρκικής καταγωγής. 
Θα τους στέλνουν σε κάποια ανώδυνη υπηρεσία, μακριά από σύνορα κλπ και μακριά από τους καταδρομείς κλπ.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γιατί δεν το απλοποιούμε; Τα εμετικά ρατσιστικά συνθήματα δεν πρέπει να είναι μέρος κανενός προγράμματος και να μην περνούν την πύλη του στόματός τους.



Δεν πρέπει; Ποιος το λέει αυτό; Σε ποια στρατιωτική σχολή διδάσκεται, σε ποιο στρατιωτικό εγχειρίδιο μνημονεύεται και ποια στρατιωτική φιλοσοφία πρεσβεύει ότι οι στρατιώτες δεν επιτρέπεται να φωνάζουν συνθήματα εναντίον δυνητικών εχθρών; 

Hint: Σε καμία και πουθενά στον κόσμο. 



> Από αύριο. Από χτες. Και όσοι εκεί μέσα έχουν λίγο νιονιό, ας βρουν ένα πρόγραμμα αποτελεσματικής αμυντικής εκπαίδευσης που δεν έχει σχέση με την εκπαίδευση αφιονισμένων ηλίθιων. Το ότι ρισκάρουν τη ζωή τους δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία για κάτι που όχι μόνο δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά ταυτόχρονα καλλιεργεί νοοτροπίες που κάψανε πολλές ζωές. Όχι, δεν θέλουμε να τα κάνουν έτσι τα παιδιά μας. Και το ξήλωμα των ανεύθυνων να φτάσει πιο ψηλά. Για να πάρουν όλοι τα μηνύματα: στα φασιστικά κηρύγματα ΚΑΜΙΑ ανοχή.



Με κίνδυνο να παρεξηγηθώ, ας παρατηρήσω ότι μιλάς για θέματα που δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις - με όλο το σεβασμό. Δες το παράδειγμα και παρακάτω, δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσεις, απλά διάβασέ το και αναλογίσου το. 



Costas said:


> Αν με το "δεν λειτούργησε δημοκρατικά" εννοείς ότι κανένας στρατός δεν είναι αποτελεσματικός χωρίς αυξημένη σε σχέση με την πολιτική ζωή πειθαρχία και χωρίς επαγγελματικά στελέχη και εντέλει ιεραρχία, έχεις δίκιο.



Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα. Δεν υπάρχει δημοκρατικός στρατός, it's a contradiction in terms! Τόσο απλά. 



> Αλλά από αυτό το αναγκαίο κακό, που πρέπει πάντοτε να αντιμετωπίζεται ακριβώς σαν τέτοιο, σαν ένα κακό φίδι που πρέπει συνεχώς να του βγάζουμε το παραπάνω δηλητήριο για να μη θεριέψει, ως τον άκαμπτο και άσπρο-μαύρο αφορισμό που δίνεις παραπάνω, υπάρχει τόση διαφορά, όση ανάμεσα στο φιλελευθερισμό και στο μιλιταρισμό. Και όχι, τα δυο αυτά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράμα. Είδαμε δε αρκετά πρόσφατα στην Ελλάδα, τη δεκαετία του '60, όταν οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις ήταν αυτές που ήταν, δηλαδή κάθε άλλο παρά δημοκρατικές και φιλελεύθερες, πόσο καλά εκτέλεσαν την "αποστολή να προστατεύουν τη δημοκρατία". Γιατί άραγε; Δεν είχε σχέση με την παιδεία τους; Στοιχειώδη πράγματα. Εσύ λες ότι δεν τρέχει κάστανο να φωνάζουν τέτοια συνθήματα, φτάνει να μην τ' ακούει ο πολύς κόσμος, φτάνει να μένουν μέσα στην 'παιδική χαρά' των στρατοπέδων. Να βάζουν τη στολή εξόδου και να είναι 'πολιτικά ορθοί', το ίδιο και στις παρελάσεις, για να μην εκτιθόμαστε. Και μόλις ξαναγυρίζουν μέσα, ό,τι κι αν λένε, δεν πειράζει. Και επιπλέον, εξισώνεις το "να μην γουστάρει κάποιος τους Αλβανούς" ή όποιον άλλον, που είναι δικαίωμά του, με το να υφίσταται ή να κάνει εκπαίδευση ανοιχτά και ομαδικά μέσα σ' ένα στρατόπεδο με συνθήματα ενάντιά τους. Ωραία λογική.


Απευθυνόμενος παράλληλα και στον Nickel, παραθέτω το εξής παράδειγμα, για να σου δείξω γιατί η συλλογιστική σας είναι θεμελιωδώς προβληματική: 

Δες την παρακάτω φωτογραφία: 





Είναι ένας κινητήρας αυτοκινήτου Honda. Στα δεξιά της εικόνας διακρίνεται ένας ιμάντας ο οποίος παίρνει κίνηση από τα πιστόνια και την μεταδίδει στον άξονα. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις για ποιον λόγο ο ιμάντας βρίσκεται στο μπροστινό μέρος του κινητήρα και όχι στο κάτω, ή στο πίσω; Υποθέτω καταλαβαίνεις πλήρως πώς λειτουργεί ένας κινητήρας αυτοκινήτου, σωστά; Παρομοίως υποθέτω θα ξέρεις πώς λειτουργεί και το ψυγείο σου, ο φούρνος σου, το πλυντήριό σου και έχεις άποψη για αυτό, σωστά; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω. 

Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο στρατός: Δεν σε νοίαζει πώς λειτουργεί, αρκεί να λειτουργήσει όταν χρειαστεί. Αντίστοιχα, το αυτοκίνητο, όταν στρίψεις το τιμόνι για να κάνεις δεξιά, θέλεις να στρίψει δεξία, δεν θέλεις να ακουστεί μια φωνή μέσα από τον κινητήρα που να σου λέει "τι φασιστική, αντιδημοκρατική μανούβρα είναι αυτή που κάνεις, αρνούμαι να στρίψω γιατί δεν σεβάστηκες τα δικαιώματά μου?"



> Κι είμαι σίγουρος ότι κι εκεί κάποιοι θα τις κατηγορούν αυτές τις εφημερίδες και αυτά τα ΜΜΕ ότι στρουθοκαμηλίζουν, επειδή δεν επισημαίνουν τα όσα λένε εδώ οι δικοί μας, όπως ακριβώς έκανες εσύ ενάντια στην Ελευθεροτυπία.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος για το πρώτο που είπες. Έπειτα, μάλλον με παρεξήγησες όσον αφορά την Ελευθεροτυπία. Ουσιαστικά με αυτό που είπα, είναι ότι κοιτάζει μονόμπαντα την μια πλευρά του νομίσματος, και κλείνει τα μάτια στην άλλη. Δηλαδή δεν την διαφοροποιώ καθόλου από ας πούμε την Α1 ή τον Ριζοσπάστη. Από καμία από τις τρεις δεν πρόκειται να δω αντικειμενική ενημέρωση. 



Earion said:


> Τι θα γίνει την ημέρα που —αναπόφευκτα— οι ελληνικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις θα στελεχωθούν με αλβανικής καταγωγής Έλληνες;
> Το «αναπόφευκτα» δεν το εννοώ παραχώρηση, με μισή καρδιά, αλλά επιτακτική ανάγκη, που ως λύση θα έπρεπε να είναι και καλοδεχούμενη.



Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, αρκετοί αλλοδαποί αποφοιτούν από στρατιωτικές και αστυνομικές σχολές και υπηρετούν κανονικά δίπλα σε άλλους Έλληνες συναδέλφους τους. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κάποια περίπτωση να υπήρξε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Είναι σαφές άλλωστε (και τιμή τους ταυτόχρονα) ότι εφόσον επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι να υπηρετήσουν από το συγκεκριμένο πόστο την χώρα που τους φιλοξενεί και εφόσον ολοκλήρωσαν την αντίστοιχη σχολή/εκπαίδευση, είναι κατάλληλοι για τα καθήκοντά τους, όπως ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν πρέπει; Ποιος το λέει αυτό; Σε ποια στρατιωτική σχολή διδάσκεται, σε ποιο στρατιωτικό εγχειρίδιο μνημονεύεται και ποια στρατιωτική φιλοσοφία πρεσβεύει ότι οι στρατιώτες δεν επιτρέπεται να φωνάζουν συνθήματα εναντίον δυνητικών εχθρών;
> 
> Hint: Σε καμία και πουθενά στον κόσμο.


Και αυτό το ξέρεις επειδή:
α) Είσαι σε στρατιωτική σχολή (διδάσκων/διδασκόμενος)
β) Μελετάς στρατιωτικά εγχειρίδια όπως (ποια);
γ) Έχεις εμβαθύνει στη στρατιωτική φιλοσοφία λόγω...
δ) Δυνητικοί εχθροί, δηλαδή όλοι μας οι γείτονες, οι πιο πλούσιοι γείτονες, οι πιο φτωχοί γείτονες, οι γείτονες δυο χώρες πιο πέρα, οι γείτονες του χεριού μας, οι γείτονες που δεν είναι του χεριού μας, οι Σομαλοί πειρατές ή ποιοι άλλοι ακριβώς;



LostVerse said:


> Δεν υπάρχει δημοκρατικός στρατός, it's a contradiction in terms!


Δημοκρατικός στρατός δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνει γενικές συνελεύσεις για να πάρει το λόφο, ούτε ότι ελέγχεται από Ες-Ες ή κομισάριους. Σημαίνει ότι σέβεται έμπρακτα και όχι θεωρητικά το δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα και δεν εκθέτει με τις πράξεις του ή τις παραλείψεις του τη χώρα, δεν αναγκάζει τον πρέσβη της χώρας (τον εκπρόσωπο της πατρίδας του, το σημαιοφόρο του στην ξένη χώρα) να βάζει την ουρά στα σκέλια και να ζητάει συγγνώμες αριστερά και δεξιά.



LostVerse said:


> Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, αρκετοί αλλοδαποί αποφοιτούν από στρατιωτικές και αστυνομικές σχολές και υπηρετούν κανονικά δίπλα σε άλλους Έλληνες συναδέλφους τους. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κάποια περίπτωση να υπήρξε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Είναι σαφές άλλωστε (και τιμή τους ταυτόχρονα) ότι εφόσον επέλεξαν οι ίδιοι να υπηρετήσουν από το συγκεκριμένο πόστο την χώρα που τους φιλοξενεί και εφόσον ολοκλήρωσαν την αντίστοιχη σχολή/εκπαίδευση, είναι κατάλληλοι για τα καθήκοντά τους, όπως ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.


Και επειδή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, θα ρωτήσω και εγώ: Πόσοι από αυτούς τους αλλοδαπούς υπότροφους ξένων χωρών στις παραγωγικές σχολές υπηρετούν (!) ή έστω ασκούνται σε συνθήκες μάχης μαζί με Έλληνες στρατιώτες που χρησιμοποιούν, όπως τα λες ευγενικά, «συνθήματα εναντίον δυνητικών εχθρών» συμπεριλαμβανομένης της πατρίδας αυτών των αλλοδαπών;


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αυτό το ξέρεις επειδή:
> α) Είσαι σε στρατιωτική σχολή (διδάσκων/διδασκόμενος)
> β) Μελετάς στρατιωτικά εγχειρίδια όπως (ποια);
> γ) Έχεις εμβαθύνει στη στρατιωτική φιλοσοφία λόγω...



α) Όχι, αλλά έχω αποφοιτήσει από δυο. 
β) Του *αμερικανικού στρατού*, που αντιγράφουν και υιοθετούν οι περισσότεροι στρατοί του κόσμου, του δικού μας συμπεριλαμβανομένου.
γ) λόγω ενασχόλησής μου σχεδόν από τότε που με θυμάμαι. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν αφορούν το φόρουμ (αν θες μέσω πμ). 



> δ) Δυνητικοί εχθροί, δηλαδή όλοι μας οι γείτονες, οι πιο πλούσιοι γείτονες, οι πιο φτωχοί γείτονες, οι γείτονες δυο χώρες πιο πέρα, οι γείτονες του χεριού μας, οι γείτονες που δεν είναι του χεριού μας, οι Σομαλοί πειρατές ή ποιοι άλλοι ακριβώς;


Δεν ζούμε σε έναν αγγελικά πλασμένο κόσμο, δυστυχώς...



> Δημοκρατικός στρατός δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνει γενικές συνελεύσεις για να πάρει το λόφο, ούτε ότι ελέγχεται από Ες-Ες ή κομισάριους. Σημαίνει ότι σέβεται έμπρακτα και όχι θεωρητικά το δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα και δεν εκθέτει με τις πράξεις του ή τις παραλείψεις του τη χώρα, δεν αναγκάζει τον πρέσβη της χώρας (τον εκπρόσωπο της πατρίδας του, το σημαιοφόρο του στην ξένη χώρα) να βάζει την ουρά στα σκέλια και να ζητάει συγγνώμες αριστερά και δεξιά.


Έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό που πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει δεν είναι αν οι βατραχάνθρωποι του ΛΣ είναι ρατσιστές, αλλά να είναι άριστοι στο δύσκολο έργο τους και σαφώς να μην εκθέτουν την χώρα. Από την μια πλευρά. 

Από την άλλη όμως, αυτό που λες δεν είναι πρόβλημα μιας ισχνής μερίδας του στρατού (τσουβάλιασμα mode: off) που προέβη σε μια κατακριτέα πράξη για την οποία αποδοκιμάστηκε ακόμα και από τους συναδέλφους τους και κρίθηκε-τιμωρήθηκε, αλλά της κυβέρνησης. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τον Αλβανό ή τον Σκοπιανό ή τον Τούρκο πρέσβη στην Αθήνα να ζητά συγγνώμη για αντίστοιχα συνθήματα στις χώρες αυτές (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος-κάθε διόρθωση ευπρόσδεκτη). Άρα ή στραβός ο γυαλός, ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε, σωστά; 



> Και επειδή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, θα ρωτήσω και εγώ: Πόσοι από αυτούς τους αλλοδαπούς υπότροφους ξένων χωρών στις παραγωγικές σχολές υπηρετούν (!) ή έστω ασκούνται σε συνθήκες μάχης μαζί με Έλληνες στρατιώτες που χρησιμοποιούν, όπως τα λες ευγενικά, «συνθήματα εναντίον δυνητικών εχθρών» συμπεριλαμβανομένης της πατρίδας αυτών των αλλοδαπών;


Κάπου τα μπέρδεψες λίγο...  ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν μίλησα για υπότροφους ξένων χωρών. Ήταν σαφές αυτό που είπα. 

Φιλικά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> β) Του *αμερικανικού στρατού*, που αντιγράφουν και υιοθετούν οι περισσότεροι στρατοί του κόσμου, του δικού μας συμπεριλαμβανομένου.


Και πού, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, είναι οι οδηγίες για τα συνθήματα στην εκπαίδευση;



LostVerse said:


> Αυτό που πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει δεν είναι αν οι βατραχάνθρωποι του ΛΣ είναι ρατσιστές, αλλά να είναι άριστοι στο δύσκολο έργο τους και σαφώς να μην εκθέτουν την χώρα.


 Λυπάμαι. Με ρατσιστές δεν φτιάχνεις δημοκρατικό στρατό. Είναι contradiction in terms.



LostVerse said:


> Από την άλλη όμως, αυτό που λες δεν είναι πρόβλημα μιας ισχνής μερίδας του στρατού (τσουβάλιασμα mode: off) που προέβη σε μια κατακριτέα πράξη για την οποία αποδοκιμάστηκε ακόμα και από τους συναδέλφους τους και κρίθηκε-τιμωρήθηκε, αλλά της κυβέρνησης.


Ακριβώς. Ο μη δημοκρατικός στρατός είναι πρόβλημα όχι μόνο της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης, αλλά του έθνους ολόκληρου.


LostVerse said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τον Αλβανό ή τον Σκοπιανό ή τον Τούρκο πρέσβη στην Αθήνα να ζητά συγγνώμη για αντίστοιχα συνθήματα στις χώρες αυτές (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος-κάθε διόρθωση ευπρόσδεκτη).


Δεν ήξερα ότι οι Αλβανοί και οι Φυρομιανοί έχουν στρατό που κάνει παρελάσεις και φωνάζουν συνθήματα. Για την Τουρκία όρκο δεν παίρνω τι λένε στις παρελάσεις του (απλώς δεν ξέρω και τίποτε δεν θα μου έκανε έκπληξη), αλλά θεωρώ την Τουρκία κατεπίφαση μόνο δημοκρατική χώρα.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 29, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πού, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, είναι οι οδηγίες για τα συνθήματα στην εκπαίδευση;



Μετά από όλα αυτά που έγραψα, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα γίνω ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένος. Καλό θα είναι να ψάξεις και μόνος σου. Ο αιτών λαμβάνει και ο ζητών ευρίσκει, σωστά; Κάτι που κανείς δεν έκανε στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα... 



> Λυπάμαι. Με ρατσιστές δεν φτιάχνεις δημοκρατικό στρατό. Είναι contradiction in terms.
> 
> Ακριβώς. Ο μη δημοκρατικός στρατός είναι πρόβλημα όχι μόνο της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης, αλλά του έθνους ολόκληρου.



Με contradiction δεν φτιάχνεις δεύτερο contradiction, το έχεις ήδη. Δεν υπάρχει _δημοκρατικός_ στρατός! Εσύ αυτό που εννοείς, είναι έναν στρατό που θα υπηρετεί το υφιστάμενο πολίτευμα. Μα αυτό το έχεις ήδη, και δεν είναι δημοκρατικό, και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι! Και σε αυτόν τον στρατό χωράνε οι πάντες, εφόσον προσαρμοστούν και περάσουν την προβλεπόμενη σχολή ή/και εκπαίδευση. Όταν μπαίνει κάποιος σε μια στρατιωτική σχολή, στην συνέντευξη δεν τον ρωτάνε αν είναι ρατσιστής ούτε σε τι θρησκεία πιστεύει ή τι άλλα φρονήματα έχει. Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις γιατί και ελπίζω ότι συμφωνείς παράλληλα. 



> Δεν ήξερα ότι οι Αλβανοί και οι Φυρομιανοί έχουν στρατό που κάνει παρελάσεις και φωνάζουν συνθήματα. Για την Τουρκία όρκο δεν παίρνω τι λένε στις παρελάσεις του (απλώς δεν ξέρω και τίποτε δεν θα μου έκανε έκπληξη), αλλά θεωρώ την Τουρκία κατεπίφαση μόνο δημοκρατική χώρα.



Να που το έμαθες! Και αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στο youtube θα βρεις αρκετό σχετικό υλικό και από ειδικές δυνάμεις των σκοπίων -με Τούρκους εκπαιδευτές, ας σημειώσω- και Αλβανούς του UCK. Και όχι μόνο αυτοί οι δυο, αλλά και μεγαλύτερες χώρες. Στην Αγγλία για παράδειγμα, καθε φορά που επιστρέφει μια μονάδα από το Αφγανιστάν ή το Ιράκ, γίνεται παρέλαση εκεί που υπάγεται η καθε μία, (και πάλι, δες στο youtube "trooping the colour"). 

Την Τουρκία σαφώς και δεν την ανάφερα ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση, αλλά ως παράδειγμα της ισχύουσας πραγματικότητας: Όλοι οι στρατοί του κόσμου φωνάζουν συνθήματα, αλλά μόνο ο δικός μας πρέσβης ζήτησε συγγνώμη. Savvy?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

Στην ουσία της συζήτησης δεν έχω να συνεισφέρω τίποτε άλλο. Καθένας μας διατύπωσε τις απόψεις του, τα διαφορετικά σετ αρχών που τις θεμελιώνουν και επομένως, η προέλευση των συμπερασμάτων του καθενός και η όποια αξία τους είναι, νομίζω, σαφή και κρίνονται αναλόγως.


LostVerse said:


> Μετά από όλα αυτά που έγραψα, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα γίνω ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένος. Καλό θα είναι να ψάξεις και μόνος σου. Ο αιτών λαμβάνει και ο ζητών ευρίσκει, σωστά;


Να μια καλή αφορμή για να αξιοποιήσω ένα παράδειγμα και να δείξω τι εννοώ «διαφορετικό σετ αρχών» στην πράξη:

Έστω ότι κάποιο νέο μέλος του φόρουμ ψάχνει να βρει ένα θέμα και δεν το βρίσκει. Ποια πρέπει να είναι η απάντηση των αντμίν/μοντ αν απευθυνθεί σε αυτούς να τους ρωτήσει σχετικά:

α) Να του πουν «Εκεί είναι και τα 58.500+ νήματά μας, έχουμε και ωραίο search, ο αιτών λαμβάνει και ο ζητών ευρίσκει»;
β) Να αξιοποιήσουν τις όποιες περισσότερες γνώσεις τους στο συγκεκριμένο στενό και πολύ ειδικό πεδίο και να τον καθοδηγήσουν/βοηθήσουν να βρει αυτό που ζητάει;

Ε, η δική μας απάντηση είναι η β). Πολύ περισσότερο αν εμείς οι ίδιοι *οι αντμίν/μοντ*, δηλαδή «οι κάτοχοι της γνώσης», είχαμε παραπέμψει το νέο μέλος στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και την καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη: ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι στις χώρες τους, είτε αυτοί είναι Αμερικάνοι, είτε είναι Σκοπιανοί, είτε είναι Σουηδοί. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η δική μου χώρα, στην οποία πληρώνω τους ωραιότατους (και υπερογκότατους) φόρους μου.

Πολύ κακή εντύπωση μου έκαναν όλα αυτά. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κανείς ρατσιστής για να υπερασπιστεί τον τόπο του σε καιρό πολέμου. Και είναι κοινή γνώση πλέον ότι στα σώματα ασφαλείας (της αστυνομίας συμπεριλαμβανομένης) η εκπαίδευση η ίδια περιλαμβάνει ένα κομμάτι το οποίο απλώς έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την πώρωση του εκπαιδευόμενου απέναντι στον Άλλο. Αυτό δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που οι στρατοί σε όλο τον κόσμο, και ιδίως στη χώρα μας, έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να εξυπηρετήσουν τα συμφέροντα διαφόρων που θέλησαν κατά καιρούς να υφαρπάξουν την εξουσία.


Και καθόλου δε μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι τον εκάστοτε στρατιώτη ως μπουλντόγκ, υποβιβάζοντάς τον δηλαδή σε κάτι μεταξύ ανθρώπου και φύλακα, οπωσδήποτε όμως κάτι διαφορετικό από εμένα. Στρατιώτης που δε σκέφτεται, μπορεί να γίνει υποχείριο προπαγάνδας. Η ιστορία η ίδια έχει δείξει ότι αυτό είναι κακό, δε χρειάζεται να το αναλύσουμε εμείς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

Και ένα πολύ ωραίο σχετικό άρθρο του πατέρα Σαραντάκου εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/03/30/brykolakes/


----------



## anef (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο στρατός: Δεν σε νοίαζει πώς λειτουργεί, αρκεί να λειτουργήσει όταν χρειαστεί. Αντίστοιχα, το αυτοκίνητο, όταν στρίψεις το τιμόνι για να κάνεις δεξιά, θέλεις να στρίψει δεξία, δεν θέλεις να ακουστεί μια φωνή μέσα από τον κινητήρα που να σου λέει "τι φασιστική, αντιδημοκρατική μανούβρα είναι αυτή που κάνεις, αρνούμαι να στρίψω γιατί δεν σεβάστηκες τα δικαιώματά μου?"



Εγώ πάλι θα μείνω λίγο στη μεταφορά με τη μηχανή, αφενός γιατί μου αρέσουν οι μεταφορές και αφετέρου γιατί αυτή η συγκεκριμένη συνοδεύεται και από εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, υποθέτω για να μη χάσουμε κάποια απόχρωση ή πινελιά της. Κτγμ όμως αυτή η μεταφορά δεν παίρνει μπρος με τίποτα. 

Για το ένα σκέλος της, όντως, δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει ούτε ένας άνθρωπος που θα ήθελε να στρίβει το τιμόνι δεξιά και το αυτοκίνητό του να πηγαίνει αριστερά, ή τον κινητήρα να σταματάει ή να κάνει καφέ. Όλοι συμφωνούν σ’ αυτό. Είναι μέρος του ορισμού του αυτοκινήτου. Και όντως σχεδόν κανένας δεν νοιάζεται, εκτός από τους ειδικούς (ή τους μεταφραστές), να μάθει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του κινητήρα.

Στο άλλο σκέλος όμως, εκεί στο 'αρκεί να λειτουργήσει όταν χρειαστεί' έχουμε αμέσως-αμέσως πολλά προβλήματα. Στις κοινωνίες μας δεν συμφωνούν όλοι οι άνθρωποι -όπως φαίνεται κι απ' τη συζήτηση εδώ μέσα- ούτε στο πότε (ή αν) χρειάζεται ένας στρατός ούτε στο πότε λειτουργεί σωστά. Υπάρχουν κράτη που δεν έχουν καθόλου ή έχουν υποτυπώδη στρατό και άλλα που σχεδόν ταυτίζονται με τον στρατό τους. Υπάρχουν στρατοί μισθοφόρων και στρατοί κληρωτών. Στρατοί που θα στήριζαν και στρατοί που δεν θα στήριζαν ένα πραξικόπημα, στρατοί που στρέφονται και κατά εσωτερικών ‘εχθρών’ κλπ. κλπ. 

Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, ο ρατσισμός ως μέρος της εκπαίδευσης Ελλήνων στρατιωτών δεν είναι το ίδιο με οποιαδήποτε άλλη άποψη ή γούστο που μπορεί να έχει κανείς. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το αν αρέσουν στους στρατιώτες οι τηγανητές πατάτες ή όχι. Γιατί ο ρατσισμός μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε σφαγές αμάχων, σε βιασμούς, σε βασανιστήρια, σε Αμπού Γκράιμπ ευκολότερα από ό,τι το πάθος για τις τηγανητές πατάτες. Επίσης, μπορώ να τον φανταστώ σαν μέρος του προγράμματος μόνο σε έναν στρατό που θέλει να είναι επιθετικός –ακριβώς ως μέσο για να πειστούν οι στρατιώτες πως ο εχθρός δεν αξίζει να ζει. Για έναν αμυντικό στρατό, η φυσιολογική αγάπη που νιώθουμε όλοι για την πατρίδα μας θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετή νομίζω. Τέλος, από πότε π.χ. η Αλβανία και η ΠΓΔΜ είναι δυνητικοί εχθροί; Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη επιθετικότητας από την πλευρά αυτών των κρατών; Γιατί κι εμείς έχουμε κάποια θρασύδειλα φασιστοειδή ανθρωπάρια που θέλουν να πάρουν την Πόλη, δεν νομίζω όμως πως οι Τούρκοι αισθάνονται να απειλούνται από την Ελλάδα. Εκτός αν οι Αλβανοί εχθροί βρίσκονται εντός των τειχών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

Και καταλήγει σήμερα ο Μπουκάλας:

Όσο για τους ελληνοέλληνες, λιμενικούς και λοιπούς βέβαιους ότι Έλληνας δεν γίνεσαι αλλά γεννιέσαι, όταν, αντί άλλου ψυχοτρόπου, ξαναδούν τους αγαπημένους τους χολιγουντιανούς «Τριακόσιους» για να φτιαχτούν, ας βάλουν σε μια ακρίτσα του μυαλού τους ότι δύο σπουδαίους ποιητές είχε όλους κι όλους η Σπάρτη. Ο ένας, ο Τυρταίος, δεν ήταν Σπαρτιάτης, κι ο άλλος, ο Αλκμάνας, δεν ήταν καν Έλληνας· από τις Σάρδεις ήταν, Λυδός ή δούλος — ένα «γουρούνι» δηλαδή.​
Είσαι κι εσύ στον κόσμο σου, Παντελή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είσαι κι εσύ στον κόσμο σου, Παντελή.


Φυσικά. Είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι η ποίηση είναι για τους γυναικωτούς, οι γνήσιοι άντρες δεν πιάνουν στο χέρι τους βιβλίο, ούτε καν την Καινή Διαθήκη, άσχετο που θέλουν να την προσκυνάνε οι άλλοι ακόμα κι αν οι ίδιοι μόνο από το εξώφυλλο την ξέρουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 30, 2010)

Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι όλα όσα έχουν ακουστεί σε αυτό το νήμα αναφορικά με το επεισόδιο στην παρέλαση έχουν τη βάση τους και τη λογική τους, αλλά -αισθάνομαι- ότι είναι όλα λίγο "απ' έξω". Δηλαδή, λίγο από τη μεριά του θεατή. Συμφωνώ ότι το περισσό δηλητήριο του φιδιού πρέπει να το βγάζουμε, αλλά ας μην γελιόμαστε. Το φίδι (αν και δεν ξέρω αν μ' αρέσει αυτή η παρομοίωση, αλλά ας την δεχτούμε προσωρινά) είναι φίδι και πρέπει να είναι έτσι. 

Η φυσιολογική αγάπη για την πατρίδα μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί με πολλούς τρόπους. Η αγάπη που είχε π.χ. ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης, ο Χατζιδάκις και η Μερκούρη εκδηλώθηκαν με τους τρόπους που όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Αν τους έβαζες σε στρατιωτικό τάγμα η συγκεκριμένη αγάπη μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσε να εκφραστεί και καθόλου.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να μια καλή αφορμή για να αξιοποιήσω ένα παράδειγμα και να δείξω τι εννοώ «διαφορετικό σετ αρχών» στην πράξη:
> 
> Έστω ότι κάποιο νέο μέλος του φόρουμ ψάχνει να βρει ένα θέμα και δεν το βρίσκει. Ποια πρέπει να είναι η απάντηση των αντμίν/μοντ αν απευθυνθεί σε αυτούς να τους ρωτήσει σχετικά:
> 
> ...



Point taken, αλλά βλέπω δεν είναι αμοιβαίο... Εξηγούμαι: Από την στιγμή που άρχισα να γράφω σε αυτό το θέμα αντιμετώπισα άγνοια και αμφισβήτηση (ευπρόσδεκτα αμφότερα), κακόπιστη κριτική (μμμμ... ας πούμε ότι τρώγεται) και ειρωνία (εκεί απλά προσπέρασα), αλλά όχι δεδομένα. Ε, μετά από όλα αυτά... ναι. 

Όχι ιδιαίτερη αναλογία με το δικό σου παραδειγμά, δεν βρίσκεις; 

Τέλος πάντων, όπως είπες κι εσύ, μιλήσαμε και οι δυο, ο καθένας ας βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του. Fair enough. 



Palavra said:


> Πολύ κακή εντύπωση μου έκαναν όλα αυτά. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κανείς ρατσιστής για να υπερασπιστεί τον τόπο του σε καιρό πολέμου. Και είναι κοινή γνώση πλέον ότι στα σώματα ασφαλείας (της αστυνομίας συμπεριλαμβανομένης) η εκπαίδευση η ίδια περιλαμβάνει ένα κομμάτι το οποίο απλώς έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την πώρωση του εκπαιδευόμενου απέναντι στον Άλλο.



Θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες, το διαψεύδω. Ισχύει μόνο για ορισμένες επίλεκτες μονάδες, που θα κληθούν να επέμβουν σε ακραίες καταστάσεις υψηλού κινδύνου, όπως ΕΚΑΜ, ΜΥΑ, ΕΤΑ, ΜΑΚ, ΜΑΛ, 31 ΜΕΕ, ΟΥΚ κτλ. Εκεί είναι αλήθεια τα μέλη αυτών των μονάδων πρέπει να έχουν λίγο βαρύ χέρι και η εκπαίδευση δεν περιλαμβάνει αντικείμενα όπως ποίηση και διαλογισμό. 



> Αυτό δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα καλό, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που οι στρατοί σε όλο τον κόσμο, και ιδίως στη χώρα μας, έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να εξυπηρετήσουν τα συμφέροντα διαφόρων που θέλησαν κατά καιρούς να υφαρπάξουν την εξουσία.



Η λογική αυτή μπορεί να αποδειχτεί δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Δεν μπορείς να διαλύσεις τον στρατό σου επειδή φοβάσαι ότι ίσως στραφεί εναντίον του κράτους. Επίσης, στρατιωτικές δικτατορίες έχουν υπάρξει κατά καιρούς και υπάρχουν ακόμα σε πολλά κράτη: Guess what: Σε καμία ευνομούμενη χώρα με υγιές σταθερό, δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ πρόβλημα. Προφανώς σ' αυτό θα πρέπει να προβληματιστούμε πρώτα εμείς οι πολίτες και ποιον ψηφίζουμε, υποννοώντας σαφώς περιπτώσεις πολιτικών (από όλους τους χώρους) που ενεπλάκησαν σε σκάνδαλα πρώτου μεγέθους, κι όμως επανεκλέχθηκαν. 



> Και καθόλου δε μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι τον εκάστοτε στρατιώτη ως μπουλντόγκ, υποβιβάζοντάς τον δηλαδή σε κάτι μεταξύ ανθρώπου και φύλακα, οπωσδήποτε όμως κάτι διαφορετικό από εμένα. _*Στρατιώτης που δε σκέφτεται, μπορεί να γίνει υποχείριο προπαγάνδας.*_ Η ιστορία η ίδια έχει δείξει ότι αυτό είναι κακό, δε χρειάζεται να το αναλύσουμε εμείς.



Άρα δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα όταν πας να στρίψεις δεξιά, το αυτοκίνητό σου να κάνει δεξιά επειδή σκέφτηκε και αποφάσισε ότι είναι καλύτερη απόφαση, σωστά; Φαντάζεσαι το '40 π.χ. οι παππούδες να σκέφτονταν "δεν βαριέσαι μωρέ, πού να τρέχω τώρα στα βουνά... κάνει και κρύο..." Δεν έχει λογική αυτό που λες. Ο στρατός υπάρχει για να εκτελεί διαταγές από τους ανωτέρους του, εν προκειμένω από τους πολιτικούς του προϊστάμενους. Και μην ανησυχείς καθόλου, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι η χώρα ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχε τόσο φοβισμένους και γλύφτες ανώτατους αξιωματικούς, φαίνεται και από τις κρίσεις (=αποφάσεις για παραμονές/αποστρατεύσεις) κάθε χρόνο.



anef said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα μείνω λίγο στη μεταφορά με τη μηχανή, αφενός γιατί μου αρέσουν οι μεταφορές και αφετέρου γιατί αυτή η συγκεκριμένη συνοδεύεται και από εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, υποθέτω για να μη χάσουμε κάποια απόχρωση ή πινελιά της.



Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε, την βρήκα τυχαία στο google images. Μπορείς να κάνεις και κλικ πάνω της για μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση και το άρθρο που την συνοδεύει. :)



> Επίσης, μπορώ να τον φανταστώ σαν μέρος του προγράμματος μόνο σε έναν στρατό που θέλει να είναι επιθετικός –ακριβώς ως μέσο για να πειστούν οι στρατιώτες πως ο εχθρός δεν αξίζει να ζει. Για έναν αμυντικό στρατό, η φυσιολογική αγάπη που νιώθουμε όλοι για την πατρίδα μας θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετή νομίζω.



Τελείως φιλικά, η συλλογιστική σου έχει ένα θεμελιώδες λάθος: Δεν υπάρχει _αμυντικός_ στρατός. Ακόμα και η Ελβετία που είναι η χώρα που ισως δεν εμπλακεί ποτέ σε πόλεμο, έχει μαχητικά αεροσκάφη και άρματα μάχης, δηλαδή κατεξοχήν επιθετικά όπλα. Ο αμυντικός στρατός υπήρχε μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, στον Μεσαίωνα, που μπορούσαν να κλειστούν σε ένα κάστρο και να μην τους νοιάζει τίποτα. Όποιος το δοκίμασε από εκεί και πέρα, απλά έχασε. 



> Τέλος, από πότε π.χ. η Αλβανία και η ΠΓΔΜ είναι δυνητικοί εχθροί; Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη επιθετικότητας από την πλευρά αυτών των κρατών; Γιατί κι εμείς έχουμε κάποια θρασύδειλα φασιστοειδή ανθρωπάρια που θέλουν να πάρουν την Πόλη, δεν νομίζω όμως πως οι Τούρκοι αισθάνονται να απειλούνται από την Ελλάδα. Εκτός αν οι Αλβανοί εχθροί βρίσκονται εντός των τειχών.



Δεν είναι φασιστοειδή ανθρωπάρια (μόνο), αλλά ανώτατο στρατιωτικό επιτελείο. Υπάρχουν επιτελικά σχέδια για προέλαση εντός τουρκικού εδάφους στην ανατολική θράκη σε περίπτωση επίθεσης (και κατοχής...) στην Κύπρο ή κατάληψης νησιού του Αιγαίου. Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι πιθανό, για την ακρίβεια είναι τόσο πιθανό όσο και ο πόλεμος (και εδώ ο καθένας μπορεί να πιστεύει ό,τι επιθυμεί). 

Σημειώνω ότι τα παραπάνω δεν είναι ακριβώς... μυστικά ή πρωτάκουστα. 



Ambrose said:


> Η φυσιολογική αγάπη για την πατρίδα μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί με πολλούς τρόπους. Η αγάπη που είχε π.χ. ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης, ο Χατζιδάκις και η Μερκούρη εκδηλώθηκαν με τους τρόπους που όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Αν τους έβαζες σε στρατιωτικό τάγμα η συγκεκριμένη αγάπη μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσε να εκφραστεί και καθόλου.



Έτερον εκάτερον, εννοείται αυτό. Δεν νομίζω ότι ο Θεοδωράκης θα βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα αν φόραγε μια στολή και έδινε την ζωή του μαζί με τους άλλους 4.500 της ΕΛΔΥΚ που πέθαναν για να είναι σήμερα έστω η μισή Κύπρος ελεύθερη (τελικά να που χρησίμευσε ο στρατός, ε; ). Αντίθετα, από την θέση του και με τις πράξεις του στο εξωτερικό βοήθησε πολύ περισσότερο. Μακάρι να το έκαναν κι άλλοι αυτό, που σήμερα είναι αντιπρόεδροι της κυβέρνησης και δεν συμμαζεύεται...

Φιλικά. :)


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Και κάτι ακόμα: 



> *Επιτέλους, ξεφορτωθήκαμε τον αξιωματικό των Ο.Υ.Κ. Ποιός ήταν;*
> ...Ο λόγος για τους καταδρομείς του Λιμενικού Σώματος και ειδικότερα τα μέλη της Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών.
> Ένα άξιο μέλος αυτής της μονάδας, το οποίο μάλιστα έχει παρασημοφορηθεί, είναι και ο Ανθυποπλοίαρχος που...
> 
> ...


Πηγή: http://www.adesmeytos.gr/news.php?aid=10122

Επιτέλους, όπως λέει με σαφή δόση ειρωνείας ο τίτλος, τον ξεφορτωθήκαμε: Λύθηκαν όλα μας τα προβλήματα, έσπασε το "αυγό του φιδιού" (sic) μπορούμε τώρα να κοιμόμαστε ήσυχοι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Point taken, αλλά βλέπω δεν είναι αμοιβαίο... Εξηγούμαι: Από την στιγμή που άρχισα να γράφω σε αυτό το θέμα αντιμετώπισα άγνοια και αμφισβήτηση (ευπρόσδεκτα αμφότερα), κακόπιστη κριτική (μμμμ... ας πούμε ότι τρώγεται) και ειρωνία (εκεί απλά προσπέρασα), αλλά όχι δεδομένα. Ε, μετά από όλα αυτά... ναι.
> [...]
> Φιλικά. :)


Το _φιλικά _ομολογουμένως δεν το έπιασα: κατά τα λεγόμενά σου, είμαστε όλοι αδαείς, σε αμφισβητούμε συνέχεια (το ενδεχόμενο απλώς να εκφράζουμε διαφορετική άποψη φαντάζομαι δε σου πέρασε από το μυαλό) και σε ειρωνευόμαστε (επειδή έχουμε μαζί σου προηγούμενα, φαντάζομαι). Μάλιστα.


LostVerse said:


> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες, το διαψεύδω.


Α, μπα; Ως τι; Ως εκπρόσωπος σύσσωμης της αστυνομίας; Εμένα οι συμμαθητές μου που έγιναν αστυνομικοί και από φιλήσυχα παιδάκια ξαφνικά παινεύονται δεξιά κι αριστερά ότι κοπανάνε Κούρδους, πάντως, δεν το διαψεύδουν. Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, μου έχουν εξιστορήσει λεπτομερώς την _εκπαίδευσή_ τους στην αστυνομική ακαδημία.


LostVerse said:


> Η λογική αυτή μπορεί να αποδειχτεί δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Δεν μπορείς να διαλύσεις τον στρατό σου επειδή φοβάσαι ότι ίσως στραφεί εναντίον του κράτους. Επίσης, στρατιωτικές δικτατορίες έχουν υπάρξει κατά καιρούς και υπάρχουν ακόμα σε πολλά κράτη: Guess what: Σε καμία ευνομούμενη χώρα με υγιές σταθερό, δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ πρόβλημα. Προφανώς σ' αυτό θα πρέπει να προβληματιστούμε πρώτα εμείς οι πολίτες και ποιον ψηφίζουμε, υποννοώντας σαφώς περιπτώσεις πολιτικών (από όλους τους χώρους) που ενεπλάκησαν σε σκάνδαλα πρώτου μεγέθους, κι όμως επανεκλέχθηκαν.


Δε θα διαφωνήσω για την πολιτική ηγεσία. Θα επαναλάβω όμως ότι ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι στις χώρες τους. Εγώ εδώ πληρώνω φόρους, για αυτή τη χώρα έχω άποψη.


LostVerse said:


> Άρα δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα όταν πας να στρίψεις δεξιά, το αυτοκίνητό σου να κάνει δεξιά επειδή σκέφτηκε και αποφάσισε ότι είναι καλύτερη απόφαση, σωστά;


Δηλαδή ο στρατιωτικός είναι ένα ανεγκέφαλο πιόνι; Να με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά επειδή έχω στρατιωτικούς στην οικογένειά μου, και μάλιστα αξιωματικούς, θεωρώ το παράδειγμά σου ατυχέστατο. Υπάρχουν στρατιωτικοί που είναι άνθρωποι αξιοπρεπείς και μπορούν να είναι και γενναίοι χωρίς να είναι φασιστικά ανθρωπάρια.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Έτερον εκάτερον, εννοείται αυτό.



Όχι ακριβώς. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι το πώς εκδηλώνεται η "φυσιολογική αγάπη προς την πατρίδα" που αναφέρθηκε. Εν προκειμένω, μια και μιλάμε για ΟΫΚ, ΛΟΚ κλπ, αυτή είναι λίγο-πολύ "η φυσιολογική αγάπη προς την πατρίδα" (γι' αυτούς τους ανθρώπους).


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι ακριβώς. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι το πώς εκδηλώνεται η "φυσιολογική αγάπη προς την πατρίδα" που αναφέρθηκε. Εν προκειμένω, μια και μιλάμε για ΟΫΚ, ΛΟΚ κλπ, αυτή είναι λίγο-πολύ "η φυσιολογική αγάπη προς την πατρίδα" (γι' αυτούς τους ανθρώπους).


Εντάξει. Αυτό που εννοούσα εγώ ήταν ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να αγαπάει και να υποστηρίζει την πατρίδα του με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί. Δεν μπορούν όλοι να πάρουν τα όπλα και να υπηρετήσουν στην κάθε ΟΥΚ, ούτε μπορούν όλοι να συνθέσουν μουσική που να στηλιτεύει τον φασισμό. Και τα δυο όμως είναι χρήσιμα και πολύτιμα. Πιστεύω ότι σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.

EDIT: Palavra, τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου. Δεν έγραψα ούτε υπονόησα τίποτα από όσα αναφέρεις. Τέλος πάντων, έχω τοποθετηθεί ίσως υπερβολικά.




Palavra said:


> Το _φιλικά _ομολογουμένως δεν το έπιασα: κατά τα λεγόμενά σου, είμαστε όλοι αδαείς, σε αμφισβητούμε συνέχεια (το ενδεχόμενο απλώς να εκφράζουμε διαφορετική άποψη φαντάζομαι δε σου πέρασε από το μυαλό) και σε ειρωνευόμαστε (επειδή έχουμε μαζί σου προηγούμενα, φαντάζομαι). Μάλιστα.



Το φιλικά το εννοούσα, αλλιώς δεν θα το έγραφα. Δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω φυσικά, αλλά με αδικείς αν με κρίνεις μόνο από το παρόν θέμα... 

Δεν είναι κακό να μην ξέρεις κάτι - κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε ξερόλας. Κακό είναι να μένεις προσκολλημένος κάπου και να αρνείσαι να δεις κι άλλες πτυχές ενός θέματος... 

Και η αμφισβήτηση είναι καλοδεχούμενη, δεν είπα πουθενά ότι κατέχω την απόλυτη αλήθεια, απλά από την θέση μου τυχαίνει να ξέρω δυο πράγματα παραπάνω. Αν δεις στον nickel παραπάνω είπα σαφώς "δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσεις, απλά δες το παράδειγμα και αναλογίσου το"... 

Για την ειρωνεία, δεν είπα πουθενά κάτι για όλους τους συνομιλητές. Δες όμως το #128... όχι ακριβώς το θερμότερο καλωσόρισμα, δεν βρίσκεις; 



> Α, μπα; Ως τι; Ως εκπρόσωπος σύσσωμης της αστυνομίας; Εμένα οι συμμαθητές μου που έγιναν αστυνομικοί και από φιλήσυχα παιδάκια ξαφνικά παινεύονται δεξιά κι αριστερά ότι κοπανάνε Κούρδους, πάντως, δεν το διαψεύδουν. Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, μου έχουν εξιστορήσει λεπτομερώς την _εκπαίδευσή_ τους στην αστυνομική ακαδημία.


Δεν χρειάζεται να είμαι εκπρόσωπος όλης της αστυνομίας για να πω ότι σε μια αστυνομική σχολή δεν διδάσκεται ο φανατισμός και το μίσος εναντίον δυνητικών αντιπάλων, αντίθετα, αυτό που ξέρω εγώ και μπορώ να καταθέσω, είναι ότι όλοι οι εκπαιδευτές απαγορεύουν συνθήματα και "περίεργες" συμπεριφορές και φοβούνται και τον ίσκιο τους μην τυχόν γίνει τίποτα και μαθευτεί προς τα έξω...

Αν οι συμμαθητές σου αντλούν ευχαρίστηση με το να βαράνε Κούρδους είναι αξιολύπητοι. Γνώμη μου.



> Δηλαδή ο στρατιωτικός είναι ένα ανεγκέφαλο πιόνι; Να με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά επειδή έχω στρατιωτικούς στην οικογένειά μου, και μάλιστα αξιωματούχους, θεωρώ το παράδειγμά σου ατυχέστατο. Υπάρχουν στρατιωτικοί που είναι άνθρωποι αξιοπρεπείς και μπορούν να είναι και γενναίοι χωρίς να είναι φασιστικά ανθρωπάρια.


Δεν είπα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο. Και αν όντως έχεις αξιωματικούς (και όχι αξιωματούχους) στην οικογένειά σου, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ιεραρχία και πειθαρχεία στον στρατό. Ό,τι σημαίνει τιμόνι και μηχανή στο αυτοκίνητο...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν είπα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο. Και αν όντως έχεις αξιωματικούς (και όχι αξιωματούχους) στην οικογένειά σου, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ιεραρχία και πειθαρχεία στον στρατό. Ό,τι σημαίνει τιμόνι και μηχανή στο αυτοκίνητο...


Μα φυσικά το είπες. Όταν παρομοιάζεις ένα σώμα ανθρώπων με μια μηχανή, δηλαδή με κάτι που δε σκέφτεται από μόνο του, τι λες; 
Και ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση, την έκανα και στο ποστ μου. Όσο για την πειθαρχία (με γιώτα, για να ανταποδώσω :)), άλλο πειθαρχία, άλλο μισαλλοδοξία, φανατισμός και ρατσισμός. Δε θυμάμαι κανέναν από τους ανθρώπους που αναφέρω να θέλει να φορέσει δέρμα Αλβανού, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## Bella (Mar 30, 2010)

> Δεν υπάρχει αμυντικός στρατός.


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Και γι αυτό ακριβώς είμαι από αυτούς που θα ήθελαν να καταργηθεί. Νομίζω ότι αυτή θα έπρεπε να είναι η συζήτηση και όχι τα συνθήματα. Όσο κι αν αηδίασα όταν τα άκουσα, ειδικά το θεόπνευστο, «Τους λένε "Σκοπιανούς", τους λένε Αλβανούς, τα ρούχα μου θα ράψω με δέρματ' απ' αυτούς» (ιαμβικός δωδεκασύλλαβος είναι αυτό; ) εκεί πείστηκα ακόμη περισσότερο πως ναι, πρέπει άμεσα να καταργηθεί.
Μα είναι απλό: με ποιον άλλο τρόπο θα «πείσεις» έναν άνθρωπο ότι έχει κάθε «δικαίωμα» να αφαιρέσει τη ζωή ενός συνανθρώπου του; Αν δεν τον ποτίσεις με μίσος απέναντι στον χ, ψ (αόρατο) εχθρό, δεν θα σου κάνει τη δουλειά. Έτσι εύκολα πιάνει κάποιος όπλο στα χέρια του; Έτσι εύκολα πείθεται να το χρησιμοποιήσει; Η μηχανή για να δουλέψει (για να συνεχίσω τη μεταφορά) χρειάζεται βενζίνη (ή κάποιο καύσιμο τέλος πάντων), ή μια μίζα για να βάλει μπρος τον κινητήρα. Από μόνη της δεν κάνει τίποτα. «Φούλαρέ» την με μίσος 100 οκτανίων λοιπόν και θα σου πάει…βολίδα.
Υπάρχουν αυτά τα συνθήματα, απλώς βγήκαν προς τα έξω. Τι είναι αυτό που μας ενοχλεί λοιπόν; Το ότι υπάρχουν ή το ότι τα ακούσαμε; Αν μας ενοχλεί το ότι τα ακούσαμε, τότε κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. Αν το ότι υπάρχουν, τότε ας σκεφτούμε τι σημαίνει «στρατός» για τον καθένα μας και για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει. 
Προσωπικά, lost verse, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ναι, αυτός είναι ο στρατός (μια καλογυαλισμένη μηχανή) και για αυτό ακριβώς δεν τον θέλω.


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν σε νοίαζει πώς λειτουργεί, αρκεί να λειτουργήσει όταν χρειαστεί.


Θεμελιώδες θεωρητικό λάθος και προβληματική άποψη, είτε πρόκειται για το στρατό είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο στη ζωή. Προβάλλεται εδώ σαν πρότυπο φυσιολογικού χρήστη ενός μηχανισμού (του στρατού, ενός αυτοκινήτου, ενός υπολογιστή...) ο αδαής χρήστης, που απλώς ξέρει να πατάει κάποια κουμπάκια. Αν το "μηχάνημα" (είναι άραγε οι άνθρωποι και τα ανθρώπινα μορφώματα μηχανήματα;) για κάποιο λόγο δεν λειτουργήσει, ο χρήστης αυτός είναι στον αέρα, δεν μπορεί να επισκευάσει τίποτα. Μόνο μια κλωτσιά ξέρει να δώσει, και να αναφωνήσει "άι σιχτίρ!" Είναι δηλαδή ουσιαστικά ανίσχυρος απέναντι στο μηχάνημα, πόσο μάλλον αν το "μηχάνημα" είναι εντέλει ένας ανθρώπινος οργανισμός όπως ο στρατός.

Ακόμα δε δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς όλες αυτές οι φράσεις περί ετοιμότητας των στρατιωτικών και των σωμάτων ασφαλείας για θυσία της ζωής τους, για παίξιμό τους κορόνα-γράμματα (ο εναερίτης της ΔΕΗ, ας πούμε, ή ο εργάτης χειριστής ενός θηριώδους μηχανήματος ή αυτός που δουλεύει στο χυτήριο και κινδυνεύει να εξαερωθεί σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος ή ο ορύχος 500 μέτρα κάτω από τη γη, αυτοί δεν παίζουν τη ζωή τους κορόνα-γράμματα;), πώς δικιολογούν ένα σύνθημα σαν το "γουρούνι Αλβανέ...", που, επαναλαμβάνω, δεν απευθύνεται στον περίφημο "εξωτερικό εχθρό" αλλά σε άοπλους ανθρώπους που μπορεί και να παρακολουθούσαν την παρέλαση ζωντανά ή από την τηλεόρασή τους, ελπίζοντας κάποιοι απ' αυτούς να "μετάσχουν" μια μέρα "της ελληνικής παιδείας".

Για τον αξιωματικό που τέθηκε σε διαθεσιμότητα: καταρχήν, όπως γνωρίζουν οι πάντες, η διαθεσιμότητα δεν είναι και ποινή. Διαθεσιμότητα σημαίνει ότι βρίσκεσαι στον αέρα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί μια έρευνα που σε αφορά. Δεύτερον, την ίδια ατιμωρησία που καταγγέλλουμε για τους πολιτικούς και μας εξοργίζει, την επιθυμούμε άραγε για τους στρατιωτικούς και τους "σωματασφαλίτες"; Μέσα στο πνεύμα της ιεραρχίας, που τόσο ενθουσιάζει ορισμένους, δεν περιλαμβάνεται και η αντικειμενική (ας ξεχάσουμε για λίγο την υποκειμενική) ευθύνη του διοικητή για τα τεκταινόμενα στη μονάδα του; Ή ξαφνικά ξεχάσαμε το "φιλότιμο του αξιωματικού" και γίναμε κότες και αποποιούμαστε κάθε ευθύνη για την ίδια τη μονάδα που διοικούμε; Όσο για το "αφιλοκερδώς": χωρίς να εννοώ προς Θεού τίποτε για τον συγκεκριμένο, ας γελάσω γενικότερα: 5% ήταν λέει οι μίζες για το υποβρύχιο Παπανικολής... πάντα με το αζημίωτο η άμυνα της πατρίδας, για ορισμένους βεβαίως, όχι για όλους.

Τέλος, σε σχέση πάντα με το μιλιταριστικό άρθρο του Αδέσμευτου Τύπου: από πότε τα παράσημα και οι ανδραγαθίες απαλλάσσουν κάποιον από την πολιτική ευθύνη; Τον Παυσανία τον καταδίκασαν σε θάνατο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ο Μιλτιάδης, ο νικητής του Μαραθώνα, εξορίστηκε στη συνέχεια. Επίσης, τα παράσημα κρίνονται κατά περίπτωση. Πώς τα κέρδισες, και υπηρετώντας ποιον αγώνα. Αλλιώς, απλά χάβουμε τη μιλιταριστική ιδεολογία. Αλλιώς, ποιος είχε περισσότερα παράσημα από τον Λούντεντορφ, το διχτάτορα της Γερμανίας; ή από τον Χίντενμπουργκ, ο οποίος έδωσε τον αρραβώνα στον Χίτλερ; Και οι παρασημοφορημένοι μαχαιροβγάλτες των Freikorps, για να κατέβουμε τα σκαλιά της στρατιωτικής ιεραρχίας, μήπως δεν είχαν "ατσαλωθεί" με τις σφαγές στη Λετονία το 1919; Είδαμε μετά τις αγαθοεργίες τους. Οι πιο καλοί στρατιώτες σκίσαν πολλές φορές κάποια στιγμή τα παράσημά τους, γιατί αντίκρισαν the broader picture. Επομένως η επιχειρηματολογία αυτή δεν καταφέρνει καν να αρθεί στο επίπεδο έργων όπως το "Born in the 4th of July". Μόνο τους κινηματογραφικούς "300" μού θυμίζει.

Για την Κύπρο: ώστε χάρη στη θυσία εκείνων (των προδομένων από τη χούντα φαντάρων) έμεινε η μισή τουλάχιστον Κύπρος ελεύθερη; Εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη: την άποψη ότι η ιστορία της ελληνικής στρατιωτικής παρουσίας στην Κύπρο αποτελεί τρανή, τρανότατη απόδειξη του ότι ένας στρατός που, χωρίς πολιτική-συνταγματική (όχι κομματική) συνείδηση, απλώς εκτελεί εντολές, όπως ο κινητήρας ενός αυτοκινήτου, είναι ικανός για το καλύτερο και για το χειρότερο. Τι θα αποτελούσε εκείνες τις μέρες του '74 πιο ονειρεμένη (εντελώς φανταστική, εννοείται) είδηση από μιαν *άρνηση* του εκεί στρατού να ανατρέψει τον Μακάριο; από την *πολιτική ανυπακοή* του; Τότε ναι, ίσως να είχε μείνει η Κύπρος ελεύθερη, όχι η μισή παρά ολόκληρη... Και τι πιο υπέροχο από την άρνηση των ναυτών του Κιέλου, το Νοέμβρη του 1918, να πορευτούν σαν τα ζώα, σαν τον κινητήρα αυτοκινήτου, προς τον μάταιο θάνατο όπου τους έστελνε η στρατοκρατική ματαιοδοξία των ναυάρχων τους; Και, για να περάσουμε στα σώματα εσωτερικής καταστολής, τι πιο ευτυχές από την *άρνηση* των έφιππων Κοζάκων να χτυπήσουν το πλήθος, εκείνο το Φλεβάρη του 1917 στο Πέτρογκραντ; Και ποια πιο υπέροχη είδηση θα είχε υπάρξει από την άρνηση των στρατών (των φαντάρων, δηλαδή) να πολεμήσουν το 1914;

Η όλη προσπάθεια του LostVerse να αποπολιτικοποιήσει και να εργαλειοποιήσει το θέμα "στρατός" είναι η ίδια βαθιά πολιτική, με στρατοκρατικό πρόσημο. Η δε επαγγελματικοποίηση της στρατιωτικής υπηρεσίας καθιστά όλο και πιο δύσκολη, αδύνατη μάλλον, την ανυπακοή. We're doing our *job*, έλεγαν οι Αμερικανοί στρατιώτες-μισθοφόροι στο Ιράκ.


----------



## anef (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Τελείως φιλικά, η συλλογιστική σου έχει ένα θεμελιώδες λάθος: Δεν υπάρχει _αμυντικός_ στρατός. Ακόμα και η Ελβετία που είναι η χώρα που ισως δεν εμπλακεί ποτέ σε πόλεμο, έχει μαχητικά αεροσκάφη και άρματα μάχης, δηλαδή κατεξοχήν επιθετικά όπλα. Ο αμυντικός στρατός υπήρχε μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, στον Μεσαίωνα, που μπορούσαν να κλειστούν σε ένα κάστρο και να μην τους νοιάζει τίποτα. Όποιος το δοκίμασε από εκεί και πέρα, απλά έχασε.



Δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα: δεν εννοώ πως ο στρατός αυτός δεν ξέρει πώς να πραγματοποιήσει επίθεση, εννοώ πως έχει πολιτικό προϊστάμενο. Μια πολιτεία μπορεί να αποφασίζει αν θέλει στρατό ως αναγκαίο κακό γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι μπορεί να της επιτεθούν ή αν τον θέλει για να επεμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες. Εννοώ αυτά που πολύ καλύτερα από μένα είπε ο Costas με ιστορικά παραδείγματα και με την καταληκτική του παράγραφο με την οποία συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Σιγά- Σιγά Bella, μην τον καταργείς ακόμα το στρατό γιατί κανένας δεν έχει καταργήσει τον δικό του. 
Όμως αυτό μου δίνει ευκαιρία για γιουτουμπικό διάλειμμα:
Yes Prime minister
(το ζουμί είναι μετά το πέμπτο λεπτό)


----------



## Bella (Mar 31, 2010)

> γιατί κανένας δεν έχει καταργήσει τον δικό του.



Κανένας, ποιος; Καμία χώρα, εννοείς;


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella said:


> Κανένας, ποιος; Καμία χώρα, εννοείς;



Κανένας λαός; Κανένας τόπος; 

Δε νομίζω ότι μπερδεύει το αρσενικό επίθετο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2010)

*Κραυγές (και ψίθυροι) στη στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση*

Το ότι ορισμένοι έχουν βαλθεί να μας αποδείξουν πως ισχύει το γνωστό ρητό ότι εκεί που τελειώνει η λογική αρχίζει ο στρατός δεν σημαίνει και ότι μπορεί να λείπει η λογική από τη συζήτησή μας. Ας την πιάσουμε λοιπόν από την αρχή.

Ακούστηκε το επιχείρημα: «Παραβλέψτε τις κραυγές, κι αφήστε τους να κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους», η οποία όντως είναι δουλειά σκληρή και με κίνδυνο ζωής. Που σημαίνει: «Δεν έκαναν δα και κανένα έγκλημα». Αν δηλαδή έφταναν μέχρι το έγκλημα, θα είχε νόημα η συζήτηση· τώρα δεν έχει. Με άλλα λόγια, αυξήστε το κατώφλι της ανοχής, έναντι του οφέλους που απολαμβάνει η χώρα από τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι.

Θα ίσχυε αυτό αν είχαμε να κάνουμε με άλλες μονάδες που προσφέρουν άλλου είδους υπηρεσίες; Στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις υπάρχουν πλήθος άλλες μονάδες με τη δική της καθεμιά αποστολή, που όλες συνεισφέρουν το ό,τι τους αναλογεί, είτε λίγο είναι αυτό είτε πολύ. Αν κραύγαζαν δηλαδή οι τραυματιοφορείς, οι ταχυδρόμοι, οι μάγειροι, οι αλφαμίτες, σ’ αυτούς δεν θα επιτρέπαμε τέτοια συμπεριφορά γιατί δεν αντιμετωπίζουν κίνδυνο ζωής;

Αφήνω που η συγκεκριμένη μονάδα είναι μονάδα του Λιμενικού και το Λιμενικό δεν είναι στρατιωτικό σώμα (όπως δεν είναι ούτε η αστυνομία ούτε η πυροσβεστική), που σημαίνει ότι ενεργεί _μέσα _στην κοινωνία, όχι _έξω _από αυτήν, άρα υπόκειται σε άλλες αρχές και κρίνεται με άλλα κριτήρια, μη στρατιωτικά. Αλλά αυτό δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία για την εδώ συζήτηση, γιατί αυτού του είδους τα συνθήματα αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο μέρος της εκπαίδευσης σε όλο το στράτευμα, επομένως ό,τι πούμε ισχύει γενικά.

Φαντάζομαι ότι όσοι κάνουν την έκκληση για ανοχή δεν εννοούν ότι οι κραυγές συμβάλλουν στο να κάνουν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί καλά ή καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους (η οποία δουλειά τους συνίσταται στην αντιμετώπιση του εγκλήματος στη θάλασσα, στην καταδίωξη δηλαδή των παρανομούντων, που δεν προέρχονται αποκλειστικά από μια εθνότητα, δεν έχουν δηλαδή αντιπάλους τους Αλβανούς, εφόσον δεν παρανομούν μόνο οι Αλβανοί αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι, και μαζί με αυτούς και Έλληνες).

Τότε σε τι εξυπηρετούν οι κραυγές; «Στην εκπαίδευση», ακούω. Προσφέρουν οι κραυγές και τα συνθήματα στη σωματική βελτίωση του στρατιώτη, στην τεχνική του αρτιότητα, στη συνεργασία με τους υπόλοιπους ως μέλος ομάδας; Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει κανείς αυτό ειλικρινά, (μόνο ως πρόφαση).

«Όχι», έρχεται η απάντηση, «αυτό γίνεται για λόγους ηθικού». Για να καλλιεργηθεί πνεύμα μονάδας. Ναι, αυτό το καταλαβαίνω. Ο στρατός είναι μια κλειστή ομάδα, μια κοινωνία ολόκληρη. Ακόμη περισσότερο, είναι μια κοινωνία ανδρών με όλα τα συμπαρομαρτούντα. Χρειάζεται να τονίσει την αποκλειστικότητά του, να αναδείξει τη μοναδικότητά του. Είναι μια φυλή που σε παίρνει κουτορνίθι και άπραγο και σε βγάζει πολεμιστή, με όλες τις αρετές που σου χρειάζονται για να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου και τους άλλους, έτοιμο να παραδώσεις τη ζωή σου για το καλό όλων, άρα πρέπει να δεθείς με τους συμπολεμιστές σου, να γίνετε ένα σώμα, να διατρανώσετε την ενότητά σας συμβολικά και με ιεροτελεστίες. Μπράβο, αλλά —γιά μισό λεπτό— η γλώσσα που τώρα δα χρησιμοποιώ δεν είναι γλώσσα του στρατού, είναι γλώσσα της ανθρωπολογίας! Μα βέβαια, κάθε ομάδα τονίζει τη μοναδικότητά της και μετουσιώνει τη ύπαρξή της μέσα από την τελετουργία, από τους προσκόπους που τραγουδούν γύρω από τη φωτιά μέχρι τους χουλιγκάνους που πάλλονται εν χορώ στην εξέδρα, από τους μαφιόζους μέχρι τους μασόνους, και μέχρι το χωριό που βγαίνει στο χοροστάσι ανήμερα της μεγάλης γιορτής και ανταμώνεται με τους ξενιτεμένους. Το σύνθημα είναι που μας ενώνει. Το σύνθημα είναι που χτίζει το υπερεγώ μας. Και γι’αυτό μιλάει στην καρδιά και όχι στο μυαλό, κινητοποιεί το συναίσθημα κι όχι τη λογική.

Αλλά ακριβώς γι’αυτό το λόγο είναι λάθος να διοχετεύει το σύνθημα την ορμή μας σε λάθος κατεύθυνση. Άλλο να κραυγάζουμε ότι είμαστε οι άριστοι, οι επίλεκτοι, ότι όλοι μας σέβονται, μας ζηλεύουν, μας φοβούνται εντέλει για την ανδρεία μας, και άλλο να στοχεύουμε τον Άλλο (που —επιμένω στο παρανοϊκό του πράγματος— σήμερα είναι κι αύριο δεν είναι Άλλος· αύριο θα βαδίζει στον ίδιο στίχο με εμάς στην παρέλαση). Αν το έργο του στρατού είναι να αποτελεί την ασπίδα απέναντι στην εθνική απειλή, του χρειάζεται νηφαλιότητα και ψυχραιμία. Του χρειάζονται στελέχη με εμπειρία και αντίληψη. Του χρειάζονται φαντάροι που σκέφτονται, όχι βασιβουζούκοι που γρυλλίζουν.

Ο εχθρός της ειδικής μονάδας του Λιμενικού (αν μπορούμε να δεχθούμε ότι το Λιμενικό αντιμετωπίζει εθνικούς εχθρούς) δεν είναι η τάδε ή η δείνα εθνοτική ομάδα, είναι οι λαθρέμποροι και οι δουλέμποροι. Αλλά φαίνεται δεν βρέθηκε κανείς με ταλέντο να σκαρώσει στιχάκια κατά των δουλεμπόρων...

Και βεβαίως δεν μπορεί το Λιμενικό να εντοπίζει εχθρούς στο εσωτερικό της κοινωνίας. Αυτά ήταν έργα άλλων εποχών που θα έπρεπε από καιρό να τις έχουμε αφήσει να σβήσουν σιγά σιγά από τη μνήμη.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 31, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω ότι προσπάθησε κανείς να υποστηρίξει τη νομιμότητα των πράξεων του εν λόγω σώματος. Ούτε είπε κανείς να δείξουμε ανοχή. Δεν είναι ζήτημα ανοχής.


----------



## Bella (Mar 31, 2010)

> Κανένας λαός; Κανένας τόπος;



Τον έχει καταργήσει η Κόστα Ρίκα εδώ και δεκαετίες. Επίσης υπάρχουν και αρκετές χώρες που δεν έχουν καν στρατιωτική δύναμη και πολλές που έχουν καταργήσει την υποχρεωτική στρατιωτική θητεία. Αλλά, αν οι ιδέες μου (σου) ακούγονται πολύ ριζοσπαστικές, μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε από κάτι πολύ πιο απλό: την κατάργηση των παρελάσεων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella said:


> Τον έχει καταργήσει η Κόστα Ρίκα εδώ και δεκαετίες. Επίσης υπάρχουν και αρκετές χώρες που δεν έχουν καν στρατιωτική δύναμη και πολλές που έχουν καταργήσει την υποχρεωτική στρατιωτική θητεία. Αλλά, αν οι ιδέες μου (σου) ακούγονται πολύ ριζοσπαστικές, μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε από κάτι πολύ πιο απλό: την κατάργηση των παρελάσεων.



Και η Δυτική Γερμανία δεν είχε στρατό, αλλά είχε τις ΗΠΑ να "προστατεύουν", κι η Ισλανδία δεν έχει στρατό αλλά εγγυάται την άμυνά της η Αμερική. Δηλαδή, οι χώρες που έχουν καταργήσει το στρατό έχουν κάποια άλλη μορφή στρατού, εσωτερική (π.χ. αστυνομία, πολιτοφυλακή, στρατό με άλλο όνομα) ή εξωτερική "εγγυήτρια δύναμη". Δε νομίζω ότι εννοείς να αποκτήσουμε ψευδοστρατό, με άλλο όνομα στρατό δηλαδή. Η άλλη επιλογή εννοείται απορρίπτεται ασυζητητί, ποιος θα βάλουμε να εγγυηθεί την άμυνά μας; Τους αμερικανούς ή την ΕΕ;

Για τις στρατιωτικές παρελάσεις προτείνω να καταργηθούν μόλις καταργήσουν οι Γάλλοι τις δικές τους. Μέχρι τότε, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να κάνουμε τις παρελάσεις μας και ελαφρώς σώου, όπως κάνουν οι Γάλλοι, με φιλοξενούμενα αγήματα από τρίτες χώρες κλπκλπ. 
Εννοείται ότι οι μαθητικές παρελάσεις πρέπει να καταργηθούν αμέσως. Αντί για παρέλαση, ας πηγαίνουν τα σχολεία να καταθέτουν στεφάνι στον άγνωστο στρατιώτη, ή είναι πολύ μιλιταριστικό το να τιμάς τους νεκρούς;

Ας αφήσουμε τη στρατιωτική θητεία εκτός, γιατί ούτε οι ΗΠΑ ούτε το ΗΒ έχουν στρατιωτική θητεία, αλλά εισβάλανε στο Ιράν και το Αφγανιστάν. Η κατάργηση της θητείας δεν είναι απαραιτήτως στροφή προς τον ειρηνισμό.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2010)

Πολύ σωστά ο Costas εντοπίζει το πρόβλημα στην *εργαλειοποίηση *του στρατιωτικού μηχανισμού. Το επιχείρημα της άλλης πλευράς είναι: _αφού δουλεύει το μηχάνημα καλά, αφήστε το να_ ... [εδώ συμπληρώνουμε ό,τι προαιρούμαστε].

Εμπρός λοιπόν, σας καλώ όλους, αγόρια και κορίτσια, να παίξουμε το ακόλουθο παιχνίδι συναναστροφής: εγώ σας δίνω μία πρόταση με κενά, κι εσείς συμπληρώστε ανάλογα με τη φαντασία σας.

Αφού είναι καλός στη δουλειά του ως ___________________, αφήστε τον να __________________________.

Ρίχνω εγώ τις πρώτες ιδέες:

Αφού είναι καλός στη δουλειά του ως _χειρουργός_, αφήστε τον να κοπανήσει δυο μπουκάλες ουίσκι προτού μπει στο χειρουργείο.

Αφού είναι καλός στη δουλειά του ως _πιλότος_, αφήστε τον να ξενυχτήσει στα μπουζούκια και το πρωί να μπει κατευθείαν στο αεροπλάνο.

Αφού είναι καλός στη δουλειά του ως _ιερέας εξομολόγος_, αφήστε τον να κακοποιήσει παιδάκια.

Αφού είναι καλός στη δουλειά του ως _υπουργός πολιτισμού_, αφήστε τον να διώξει τα λεφτά του σε υπεράκτιες εταιρείες...


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2010)

Αναφορικά με το θέμα της δουλείας, που θίχτηκε περαστικά (π.χ. #34) σ' αυτό το νήμα, δείτε αυτή τη 



 του Kevin Bales (του www.freetheslaves.net) στο TEDtalks.

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, φαινόμενα κοντινά στη δουλεία είχαμε όταν απέργησαν οι εργάτες της φράουλας στη Μανωλάδα. Τους τράβαγαν με τη βία στη δουλειά. Και βέβαια, οι γνωστές απ' όλο τον κόσμο περιπτώσεις με τις σεξουαλικές δούλες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2010)

Δεν είναι όλοι ξύπνιοι σαν τους Αμερικανούς που θεσμοθέτησαν τη σκλαβιά στη φυλακή. 
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/title~content=t784647476~db=all


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2010)

Και όχι μόνο στη φυλακή, αλλά και εκτός (από τη ΝΥΤ).


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2011)

Όμηροι επί εβδομάδες ή χρόνια
Άνδρες που κρατούνταν δούλοι εντόπισε η βρετανική αστυνομία (in.gr)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2011)

> Μερικοί κατάφερναν να ξεφύγουν και να καταγγείλουν την κράτηση τους στην αστυνομία που παραδέχτηκε ότι από το 2008 είχε 28 καταγγελίες.


Καλημέρα. Ειδησούλες, που ίσως δεν θα δούμε τη συνέχειά τους, και όμως μπορεί να κρύβουν τουλάχιστον ένα χολιγουντιανό σενάριο. Ποιοι και γιατί «εξαφάνιζαν» τις καταγγελίες επί τρία χρόνια;

Βέβαια, το όνειδος της Ευρώπης είναι οι σκλάβες, οι γυναίκες στα πορνοπάζαρα της ηπείρου.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2011)

Costas said:


> Τα παλικάρια της Μονάδας Υποβρύχιων Αποστολών του Λιμενικού Σώματος (που έχω την τιμή να γνωρίζω πόσο πολύ εμφορείται, γενικώς, από στρατοκρατική ιδεολογία), βροντοφώναξαν την άποψή τους για το νομοσχέδιο περί ιθαγένειας στη μέση της οδού Πανεπιστημίου, στην παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου (από το tvxs):
> 
> «Έλληνας γεννιέσαι, δεν γίνεσαι ποτέ, το αίμα σου θα χύσουμε, γουρούνι Αλβανέ»
> 
> Ο Χρυσοχοΐδης έθεσε σε διαθεσιμότητα τον αρχηγό τους και διέταξε ΕΔΕ, ο ΛΑΟΣ μέμφθηκε τον Χρυσοχοΐδη γιατί "Αυτοί οι οποίοι διακινδυνεύουν καθημερινά την σωματική τους ακεραιότητα για την τιμή της Πατρίδας, διώκονται γιατί χρησιμοποίησαν συνθήματα που μέχρι πρότινος αποτελούσαν τη σημαία του Έθνους" (;), και το σάιτ της Ελευθεροτυπίας που δημοσίεψε το βίντεο δέχτηκε ιντερνετική επίθεση από τους φασίστες και έπεσε. Η Πατρίδα βρίσκεται σε καλά χέρια και τα Σώματα Ασφαλείας αγρυπνούν υπέρ της δημοκρατικής νομιμότητας. Όποιος πιστεύει το αντίθετο είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Ο δε Αλέξανδρος Γρηγορόπουλος στην πραγματικότητα αυτοκτόνησε...




Ενοχοι για τα ρατσιστικά συνθήματα οι δύο εκ των 39 βατραχανθρώπων
Αποχή της πολιτικής αγωγής σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τα επεισόδια

Σε τρεις μήνες και 15 ημέρες φυλάκιση με αναστολή καταδικάστηκαν από το Ναυτοδικείο Πειραιά το βράδυ της Τρίτης οι δύο τελικά εκ των 39 κατηγορουμένων ανδρών των ειδικών δυνάμεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος, οι οποίοι κατά το κατηγορητήριο φώναξαν ρατσιστικά συνθήματα κατά τη διάρκεια της παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου 2010 στην Αθήνα. Οι υπόλοιποι απαλλάχθηκαν λόγω αμφιβολιών.

Το δικαστήριο διαπίστωσε από τα ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα που παρουσιάστηκαν ότι τα ρατσιστικά συνθήματα πράγματι ακούστηκαν, ωστόσο δεν μπόρεσε να προσωποποιήσει την κατηγορία παρά μόνο για δυο από τους άντρες, οι οποίοι φαίνονται καθαρά στο βίντεο να εκφωνούν τα συνθήματα.

Υπενθυμίζεται πως ο Εισαγγελέας είχε ζητήσει την ενοχή όλων των κατηγορουμένων λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά ότι «αυτό που έκαναν ήταν παράβαση του νόμου. Ο πατριωτισμός δεν παρέχει ασυλία». Η εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης είχε ξεκινήσει την περασμένη εβδομάδα ωστόσο είχε διακοπεί λόγω επεισοδίων και εντάσεων εντός και εκτός της αίθουσας.

Λόγω των συγκεκριμένων περιστατικών ο εκπρόσωπος του Ελληνικού Παρατηρητηρίου των Συμφωνιών του Ελσίνκι κ. Παναγιώτης Δημητράς - που είχε κάνει την καταγγελία σε βάρος των βατραχανθρώπων του Λιμενικού - και ο συνήγορος της πολιτικής αγωγής αποσύρθηκαν από την δίκη με δήλωση που κατέθεσαν προς το δικαστήριο θεωρώντας πως δεν πληρούνται οι συνθήκες μιας δίκαιης δίκης.

Από το δικαστήριο, πάντως, δεν έγινε δεκτό το αίτημα του βουλευτή κ. Πάνου Καμμένου να καταθέσει για την υπόθεση.​
Την πλήρωσαν δύο για όλους, βέβαια, και κάπου εδώ αναρωτιέται κανείς τι είδους αλληλεγγύη επιτρέπει στους υπόλοιπους να μην παραδεχτούν ότι φώναζαν κι αυτοί συνθήματα. Είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι το κάνουν όλοι, αλλά και δεν το παραδέχονται, και αφήνουν μόνο δύο συναδέλφους τους να τιμωρηθούν; Τσκ, τσκ. Εκτός κι αν ήταν όλοι αθώοι, και μόνο δύο φώναζαν, και τους κατηγορώ άδικα τους υπόλοιπους.

(Γεια σου, κυρ Εισαγγελέα :up:)


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2011)

Ξέρεις τι φωνή είχαν αυτοί οι δύο; Σα να φωνάζει ολόκληρος λόχος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 22, 2011)

Πες τα ντε. Εδώ 25 ΟΥΚάδες μπορούν να ισοπεδώσουν τη Νέα Υόρκη, που έλεγε και η Κρουστάλλω σε άλλο νήμα. (γελάκια: )


----------

